# Eure Hasssongs



## nfsgame (9. September 2008)

Hier könnt ihr die Songs vorstellen, die euch am meisten nerven.

Bei mir ist es immoment

Oasis - The shock of lightning

Weils im Radio einfach hoch und runter gedudelt wird.


----------



## klefreak (9. September 2008)

Ketchup song


----------



## exa (9. September 2008)

alle von tokio hotel...


----------



## Gast3737 (9. September 2008)

alle Schlager die nur mit 5 Zeilen geschrieben sind und gern von besoffenen gesungen werden...


----------



## Fifadoc (9. September 2008)

Ich find das neue von Coldplay ganz grauenhaft.
Eigentlich is coldplay nicht so übel, aber das klingt wie das 4te Cover von Speed of Sount


----------



## endgegner (9. September 2008)

Eindeutig bei mir TOKIO Hotel einfach schrecklich!!!!

Aber die mädchen stehen dadrauf was ich nicht verstehen kann!
Sowas kann man einfach nicht hören!!!


----------



## Fransen (9. September 2008)

endgegner schrieb:


> Eindeutig bei mir TOKIO Hotel einfach schrecklich!!!!
> 
> Aber die mädchen stehen dadrauf was ich nicht verstehen kann!
> Sowas kann man einfach nicht hören!!!



Stimme ich dir voll zu.

Tokio Hotel =


----------



## Uziflator (9. September 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Stimme ich dir voll zu.
> 
> Tokio Hotel =



Ich bin der Selben Meinung!


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

Kid Rock - *All Summer Long*  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Philster91 (9. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> alle Schlager die nur mit 5 Zeilen geschrieben sind und gern von besoffenen gesungen werden...


100 Punkte! Besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## SkastYX (9. September 2008)

Du bist Hammer, wie du dich...

Gott sei Dank wird es nicht mehr ständig im Radio gespielt.


----------



## boss3D (9. September 2008)

SkastYX schrieb:


> Du bist Hammer, wie du dich...


Falls du mich meinst, verstehe ich nicht, was du damit meinst ... 


SkastYX schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank wird es nicht mehr ständig im Radio gespielt.


Darüber bin ich auch extrem froh. Irgendwas Gutes muss es ja haben, dass der Sommer zu Ende geht. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## moddingfreaX (9. September 2008)

Maccarron Chaccarron


----------



## Adrenalize (9. September 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Maccarron Chaccarron


Kunstbanause!!! 


Was ich nicht mehr hören kann ist "Hey there Delilah". Diese weinerliche Teenie-Ballade. Da hört man richtig wie der Sänger seinen verlorenen Eiern hinterhertrauert. 

@boss3D: Nein, er meinte nicht dich sondern den Song "Hamma" von Culcha Candela. Und ja, der ist hart an der Schmerzgrenze.

Was ich hingegen immer hören kann ist Rosa Helikopter!


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (9. September 2008)

also ich kan diese absolut nicht ab
alles von
-Tukio Hotel (weil keine gute Musik und absolutes Nervpotenzial)
-Seeed (einfach nur gruselig)
-Rosenstolz (absolute Schmalzmusik mit ungeahnten Nervfaktor)
-Xavier Naidoo/Söhne Mannheims (gruseligste Texte, zu schmalzig und zu religiös)


MFG


----------



## Overlocked (9. September 2008)

Tokio Hotel (und diese musikalische Krätze gewinnt die MTV Music Awards) Ich könnte mich meucheln, wenn ich auch nur einen Song davon höre...


----------



## Haekksler (9. September 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Kid Rock - *All Summer Long*
> 
> MfG, boss3D


jaaaaaaaaaah *grrrrrr* das is zum kotzen 
und der name is ja echt einfach nur ironie o0


----------



## Lee (9. September 2008)

Linkin Park; Minutes to Midnight


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. September 2008)

alle von Tokio Hotel....

Dann alle Songs von Scooter, die er geklaut hat also quasi ALLE!!!^^

greetz...


----------



## UpZero (9. September 2008)

Geb meinen Senf auchmahl datzu.

Ich weis wieso ich nur Elektroniche Musik höre,
bei sowas kann einem nur Hand den Kopf fliegen.


(armes Deutschland )
Die Mädchenversion von Tokio Hotel (sowieso )
Fräulein Wunder - Wenn Ich Ein Junge Wär


----------



## Leopardgecko (9. September 2008)

Das schlimmste was es gibt, sind diese Jamba-Songs, die es auch noch in die Charts schaffen! 

Dieser Wuschel und der Frosch sind ja wohl das allerletzte.
Ich bin ja eigentlich ein Tierfreund, aber dieses Jamba-Getier gehört ausgerottet...


----------



## BenF (9. September 2008)

@moddingfreax: Ich finde das Lied geil 

Mein Hasslied ist auch All summer long. 
Einfach nur billig, einen Megahit zu terzhackstückeln und dann nen billigen "Remix" zu machen.


----------



## DOTL (10. September 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Tokio Hotel (und diese musikalische Krätze gewinnt die MTV Music Awards) Ich könnte mich meucheln, wenn ich auch nur einen Song davon höre...


 
Ja, alles was sich gut verkaufen lässt und lange in den Charts verweilt wird mit Preisen überhäuft. Deshalb sagen die ganzen Awards (sei es welche von irgendwelchen Sendern oder der Grammy) nichts über die eigentliche Leistung aus. Denn, wenn man eine starke Plattenfirma im Rücken hat, dann ist es auch kein Problem ständig in den Medien erwähnt zu werden und dementsprechend hohe Absatzzahlen zu erreichen. Amy Weinhold z.B. ist ja auch nix anderes.

Wie auch immer, ich schließ mich den Vorrednern an und stimme auch für Tokio Hotel. Allerdings gäbs da noch viele andere Interpreten/Songs, die mir einfallen würden. DJ Ötzi wäre auch so nen Fall...


----------



## k-b (10. September 2008)

Also bei so gut wie jedem Post von http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/musik-film/1930-now-playing-die-musikecke-part-ii.html könnt ich mich aufregen.


----------



## chris070 (10. September 2008)

Kid Rock - All Summer Long


----------



## nfsgame (11. September 2008)

In meinem ersten Post hab ich was vergessen:
Tokio Hotel (einfach alle Songs)

Is total gräßlich!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. September 2008)

Ganz schrecklich: *Ein Stern der deinen Namen trägt*

Ich habe mir das Lied noch nie ganz angehört - und das ist wohl auch besser so.

Gruß,
André


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. September 2008)

exa schrieb:


> alle von tokio hotel...



...und _Céline Dion _


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. September 2008)

Deutscher Schlager.

Insbesondere dieser 'Sie liebt den DJ' Mist von irgendwem (ich will garnicht wissen wer den Mist verbrochen hat!), den ich mir jedesmal anhören darf, wenn ich meine Mutter anrufen 'darf'...

Sie ist auch irgendwie nicht in der Lage, dieses Liedchen zu entsorgen...


----------



## bobby (11. September 2008)

ich udo lindenberg totaler shit und alle raps schmarrrrrn und immer die gleichen faschings--lieder oh schreck


----------



## f3rr1s (11. September 2008)

Alles von Tokio Bordel und meist auch 99% der Charts


----------



## D!str(+)yer (11. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> In meinem ersten Post hab ich was vergessen:
> Tokio Hotel (einfach alle Songs)
> 
> Is total gräßlich!



deine worte in Gottes Gehörgang 

Gibt es eine steigerung von Hass?
k.A. aber das würde ich für die empfinden!


----------



## Oliver (12. September 2008)

Alles von Kelly Family und Tokio Hotel.


----------



## emmaspapa (12. September 2008)

Scorpions - Wind of Change


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (12. September 2008)

Diese Jamba Viecher mit ihren beschrubbten Liedern nerven auch ohne Ende
und diese Webcam Tante (die die Melodie von "Everytime we touch" benutzt) nervt auch ziemlich, Gesang ist das nicht, was die da von sich gibt^^


MFG


----------



## nfsgame (12. September 2008)

Hab mal was aufgemacht .
klick mich ganz feste


----------



## Fabian (12. September 2008)

Also Tokio Hotel das ist echt zum KOTZEN dieser mist.
Dann Kid rock,all Summer long,was erlaubt der sich überhaupt ein so geniales Lied zu covern,anders zu nennen und zu verunstalten


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. September 2008)

Was ist eigentlich das Original von all summer long?

Sweet Home Alabama??


----------



## STSLeon (12. September 2008)

Ja

Radiohead - Creep ist einer meiner Hassongs


----------



## der8auer (12. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> alle Schlager die nur mit 5 Zeilen geschrieben sind und gern von besoffenen gesungen werden...


 
Dito. Kann solche pseudo Party Musik nicht ab


----------



## Uziflator (12. September 2008)

Alles von Kelly Family und Tokio Hotel und Michael Wendler ( mein Persönliches Hasssubjekt).


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

3 tage wach, umbrella und niemals zum fc bayern gehen


----------



## heartcell (23. September 2008)

Brosis *bläääää*, Overground *noch mehr blääää*


----------



## nfsgame (23. September 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> 3 tage wach, umbrella und niemals zum fc bayern gehen


Wieso? das bayernlied von den Toten Hosen ist doch ganz inordnung.


----------



## Honk53 (23. September 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Wieso? das bayernlied von den Toten Hosen ist doch ganz inordnung.


aber nich wenn man fan von bayern is^^


----------



## Riezonator (23. September 2008)

selbst schuld  hoch leben S04!!

Kid Rock is zu kotzen und diese berliner assi hiphop schiene alla bushido (oder so ähnlich) oder sido oder ach diese ganzen spasten!! 

PS ich höre mir trotzdem GUTEN Rap an zB das von Fort Minor


----------



## nfsgame (24. September 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> selbst schuld  hoch leben S04!!


Ist genauso mist, spätestens seit gestern abend

BTT: Auf meiner Hassliste stehen noch diese komischen PArtysongs die man nur gut finden kann wenn man schon so 3-4Promille input hat


----------



## heartcell (24. September 2008)

@nfsgame
ja da haste recht aber dann machen die lieder richtig gaudi^^


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

Von damals, Die Firma (Die Eine Oder Keine), das Video dazu...da könnte ich einfach nur  

Außerdem Sido und dieser ganzer Agro-Mist


----------



## Wannseesprinter (26. September 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> Ich find das neue von Coldplay ganz grauenhaft.
> Eigentlich is coldplay nicht so übel, aber das klingt wie das 4te Cover von Speed of Sount



Jap, das neue Coldplay ist einfach so entfremdend. Ich kann mich damit noch nicht so wirklich anfreunden.

Ansonsten finde ich fast alles Schmalzverdächtig, was in den Top 40 und viel zu oft auf 1Live läuft, wobei der Radiosender ab und zu auch goldene Griffe landet.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (26. September 2008)

eins vorweg.
ich liebe hip hop. aber nich so ne schisse wie sido/bushido und die andere ganze berlin/aggro käcke 

aber sowas wie tokio hotel oder diese ganze boyband und casting music. baahh ne.. da krieg ichn krampf an den körperöffnungen 

oder so schlager mist


----------



## push@max (26. September 2008)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Jap, das neue Coldplay ist einfach so entfremdend. Ich kann mich damit noch nicht so wirklich anfreunden.



Beim ersten reinhören in die neue Platte konnte ich auch nicht glauben was die mir da verkauft hatten. Allerdings habe ich mich mittlerweile an den "komischen" Style gewöhnt und höre die Platte auch gerne.

Ich frage mich wann endlich was neues von Green Day kommt, vor vier Jahren kamm American Idiot raus (Ich zähle das Album von Foxboro Hot Tubs nicht mit )


----------



## MarcelRamon (27. September 2008)

Gangster Rap Marke Bushido (wieso der Mann soviel Erfolg hat, jetzt auch noch mit seiner Biographie, ist mir schleierhaft) 
Volksmusik

Außerdem muss ich hier mal eine Lanze für Tokio Hotel brechen. So schlechte Musik, wie alle hier meinen, machen die garnicht. Nicht umsonst haben sie den MTV Video Music Award gewonnen und stehen bei den Kritikern hierzulande recht gut da. Auch wenn sie, gerade durch das Aussehen ihres Sängers Bill Kaulitz, etwas komisch wirken, so kann man sich ihre Musik, zumindest ein paar Stücke die hier und da im Radio laufen, doch recht gut anhören.


----------



## leboga (27. September 2008)

Ich hasse Gangsta Hip-Hop jeglicher Art


----------



## push@max (27. September 2008)

Ich versteh das Auftreten von Bushido und Sido einfach nicht, auf der einen Seite singen sie total beschi**ene Texte in Gossensprache mit möchtegern harten Videos mit nackten Frauen...auf der anderen Seite sitzt Sido in einer Kindersendung namens Popstars in der Jury und Bushido hat Auftritte in Sendungen wie "Der große Schultest" (oder wie das auch hieß auf RTL mit Jauch).


----------



## Haekksler (27. September 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Michael Wendler ( mein Persönliches Hasssubjekt).



waaaaaaah!
michael wendler   *hass*


----------



## dmcq (2. Oktober 2008)

alles von der kelly family und der allseits bekannten michelle! rosenstolz, juni, juli, silbermond, silberfisch und der ganze andere schrott aus dieser ecke!


----------



## Sesfontain (2. Oktober 2008)

Party schlager sauflieder,das schnappi lied und tokio hotes


----------



## taks (2. Oktober 2008)

*puhh* zum glück hab ich jetzt ein anderes avatar ^^


@topic

mir gehen diese ganzen weiber ala rhianna, amy wainhaus, diese komische lesbe mit dem kirsch lippenstift, etc. auf die nerven...


----------



## TurricanVeteran (5. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir währe es "A.N.N.A." Allerdings weiß ich nicht,ob irgendjemand von euch das lied überhaupt kennt und mir fällt der interpret nicht mehr ein.Alles von michael wendler ist da übrigens auch noch zu nennen.So dicht kann man ja garnicht sein,um das gut zu finden.



MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Außerdem muss ich hier mal eine Lanze für Tokio Hotel brechen. So schlechte Musik, wie alle hier meinen, machen die garnicht. Nicht umsonst haben sie den MTV Video Music Award gewonnen und stehen bei den Kritikern hierzulande recht gut da. Auch wenn sie, gerade durch das Aussehen ihres Sängers Bill Kaulitz, etwas komisch wirken, so kann man sich ihre Musik, zumindest ein paar Stücke die hier und da im Radio laufen, doch recht gut anhören.


Muß dir teilweise zustimmen.Der sound,an und für sich,ist garnicht mal soooo schlecht,nur die texte gehen ja mal garnicht.Sollte tokio hotel die zeiten überdauern und mitsammt den fans etwas reifer werden,machen die bestimmt auch keine schlechte musik.


----------



## Honk53 (6. Oktober 2008)

naja alle lieder von tokio hotel und lafee


----------



## CentaX (6. Oktober 2008)

ROSENSTOLZ! Tokio- Hotel! Sido, Bushido und die ganzen anderen ''Gangster''!
Im Moment fällt mir dann nur noch einer ein - PAUL POTTS! Oder wie auch immer der heißt, argh...
Auf 104.6 RTL (Radiosender, Berlin, müssen meine Eltern IMMER hören -.- [ich hör eigl kein Radio]) spielen die inzwischen jeden Tag 1x dieses dumme opernstück.
DAT IS OPER! Normalerweise spielen die da nur Pop und so nen Krams..
Ne Freundin meiner mutter wollte ihr die CD sogar zum geburtstag schenken, hat sie aber zum glück zu hause liegen gelassen... -.-


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hasse einfach alle Quietsch-, Jaul- und Heulsongs, die jeden Tag tauesende male im Radio leiern, so a la Ami Weinhaus oder so.
Ein Vorteil hat das ganze-schaltet man jeden Morgen Radio ein, ist man sofort komplett wach, da man ja gleich von einem Quietsch-, Jaul- oder Heulsong verrückt wird


----------



## Dio (9. Oktober 2008)

was mir aktuell auf den senkel geht ist Coldplay mit viva la vida und Kate Perry i kissed a girl. Wenn ich diese Sch**** im Radio höhre kommt mir die Wurst..........


----------



## theLamer (9. Oktober 2008)

Alles von Tokio-Hotel ^^


----------



## pixelflair (9. Oktober 2008)

Definitiv US5  ansonsten gibts da immer mal wieder son lied, aber die verschwinden ja zum glück immer shcnell aus'm Radio wieder  (arbeit + radio + arbeitskollegin :-! )


----------



## JonnyB1989 (9. Oktober 2008)

Alles von Tokio Hotel,  Bushido, Agro Berlin, und hat das ganze Gängster Gesindel.


----------



## Jeff (23. Oktober 2008)

hallo!
mein name ist bill und mein bruder heisst glaub ich tom,also wenn ihr unsere musik so ******** findet dann werden wir ebend unsere band auflösen!!!!sooo das hab ihr jetzt davon!
oder wir ändern einfach den bandnamen und nennen uns ab jetzt Peking Motel!

tschüss eurer bill


----------



## nfsgame (25. Oktober 2008)

Jeff schrieb:


> hallo!
> mein name ist bill und mein bruder heisst glaub ich tom,also wenn ihr unsere musik so ******** findet dann werden wir ebend unsere band auflösen!!!!sooo das hab ihr jetzt davon!
> oder wir ändern einfach den bandnamen und nennen uns ab jetzt Peking Motel!
> 
> tschüss eurer bill





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

??? Man hast du Probleme.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

Viel,aber Hip hop LP und Tokio Hotel und son scheiß


----------



## Katamaranoid (26. Oktober 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ??? Man hast du Probleme.



die reaktion war so klar, wie cool


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. Oktober 2008)

das is nich glaubwürdig,ich glaub nich das Bill den IQ besitzt zu wissen wie sein Bruder heißt,naja normalerweise hätten sie sich schon auflösen müssen


----------



## Two-Face (19. November 2009)

Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum


----------



## Deardy (20. November 2009)

Emilia - Big Big World *schauder*


----------



## Justin Bieber (20. November 2009)

alles mit tokio hotel und sämtliche schlager und klassiche musik


----------



## geheimrat (20. November 2009)

fast alles mit nickelback


----------



## feivel (21. November 2009)

bei nickelback schliess ich mich an..ich hasse diese stimme )


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (21. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich hab früher mal irgend so ein klassisches Gedüdel im Auto hören müssen, ich weis nicht mehr wie es heißt, und habe auch nicht vor das Teil  nochmal zu hören


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mue6Vc_T9Ds


Das geht garnicht xDD


Bin draufgekommen da das Lied bei der Youtube App fürs IPhone ganz oben in den meist gesehenden videos ist^^


----------



## Woohoo (21. November 2009)

Kassierer "Das Lied vom HASS"  Der Rhythmus geht ins Blut. Kranke Band. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Be5KkKCHqMg


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Da Da Da - Trio. Das wahrscheinlich sinnloseste Lied aller Zeiten.
Und nocht besser bzw. schlechter: Der Holzmichl - De' Randfichten. Also dazu muss man ja wohl nichts mehr sagen.


----------



## Low (21. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da Da Da - Trio. Das wahrscheinlich sinnloseste Lied aller Zeiten.
> Und nocht besser bzw. schlechter:* Der Holzmichl - De' Randfichten*. Also dazu muss man ja wohl nichts mehr sagen.




Ich find das Lied lustig 


> Draußen steht der Holzmichel. Woll morn reinlassen?
> 
> Neben mir steht der Michael und der wird euch gleich erklären was es mit dem
> Holzmichel auf sich hat. Ich übergebe hiermit das Wort. Bitte schön. Ja liebe
> ...


----------



## Babylon-Ganja (22. November 2009)

Ganzen Kommerz-scheißdreck wie Tokio Hotel, Lady Gaga usw.

MfG

Babylon-Ganja


----------



## psyphly (23. November 2009)

alles, was jemals auf der bravo hits vorzufinden war und auch noch vorzufinden sein wird. wirklich alles!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (23. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und nocht besser bzw. schlechter: Der Holzmichl - De' Randfichten. Also dazu muss man ja wohl nichts mehr sagen.


Dazu muss ich sagen, im nüchteren Zustand ist es wirklich sehr beschissen, aber mit 2,5 Promille ist es schon echt gut anzuhören.
Ich bin eigentlich kein Mensch der Tanzt, aber mit genug intus ist das einem dann sehr egal und man tanzt zum "Roten Pferd"!


----------



## Radagis (24. November 2009)

den ganzen superstar sch... usw. die ganzen neuauflagen von den guten 80ern sind meinstens totaler müll und verhunzen das orginal.
gibt nur wenige gute ausßnahmen.


----------



## alm0st (26. November 2009)

Alles von Dj Ötzi...

Der soll gefälligst wieder in seine scheiss Gletscherspalte zurück -.-


----------



## -NTB- (26. November 2009)

die widerliche ratte die mit nem hahn gekreuzt wurde

YouTube - Spitzbua Markus - Pipi Henderl - Musikantenstadl - Passau - 14.11.2009 - HQ

ps: dreht die anlage auf, macht die fenster auf und lasst die welt dran teil haben
und schön brav mitsingen, wers kann

edit: icvh bin übrigens heiser


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Emiliana Torrini - Jungle Drum


/signed

+Komische Atzenmukke
+Tokio Hotel
+Der beschissene Schnappi-Song
+Schlager
+Volksmusik
+Ganxxxtaaa-rap aldaaa.


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2009)

damit hättest du ja ne Menge abgedeckt


----------



## Justin Bieber (26. November 2009)

-NTB- schrieb:


> die widerliche ratte die mit nem hahn gekreuzt wurde
> 
> YouTube - Spitzbua Markus - Pipi Henderl - Musikantenstadl - Passau - 14.11.2009 - HQ
> 
> ...





ach du sch....

als der angefangen hat zu jodeln hab ich soo einen lachkrampf bekommen....

also echt ey...ne ey...."musik" von der übelsten sorte


----------



## ATIFan22 (26. November 2009)

StormraidR schrieb:


> ach du sch....
> 
> als der angefangen hat zu jodeln hab ich soo einen lachkrampf bekommen....
> 
> also echt ey...ne ey...."musik" von der übelsten sorte



als dann gegackere kam konnt ich mich nicht mehr halten

Der Song ist noch besser, na wer versteht den joke  ?
YouTube - Der Bumsti


----------



## Low (28. November 2009)

ach du schei*e


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. November 2009)

Hier ist mein absolutes Hasslied.
Dabei werde ich noch agressiver als sonst.


Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xRIqV1cTsIY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xRIqV1cTsIY&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=de_DE&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Low (28. November 2009)

Schalke Lieder hasse ich auch^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. November 2009)

Alle Hip-hop/Rap/und alle weiten Unterarten der Glühe/Tokio Hotel Songs die es gib !


----------



## Namaker (30. November 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Hier ist mein absolutes Hasslied.
> Dabei werde ich noch agressiver als sonst.


Boa, das kotzt mich jedes Jahr wieder an 

Einmal musste ich mir einen 15 Minuten Ultra-Mega-Hyper Mix anhören, da ich keine Lust hatte, aufzustehen und das Radio zu treten...


----------



## affenhirn (30. November 2009)

Mir geht zur Zeit Justin Bieber aufn Sack

Boha der Typ is so fürn Arsch aber alle Weiber mögen ihn....


----------



## Barney Stinson (30. November 2009)

Ich höre nur Hardcore, alles andere geht nicht an meine Ohren


----------



## -NTB- (1. Dezember 2009)

Low schrieb:


> Schalke Lieder hasse ich auch^^




dann gönn dir YouTube - Das anti BVB Lüdenscheider Lied


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2009)

also, es gibt ja genug schlechte lieder, oder welche, die vielleicht für 2-3 monate nerven, oder musikstile, die man einfach nicht mag. die zähl ich mal nicht alle auf...  aber wenn es um lieder geht, die man immer wieder mal hören "muss" und die man hasst - bzw. im speziellen: die ICH hasse, dann sind das u.a.

*Queen - Bohemian Rapsody* => furchtbar, allein der gesang im 4er chor am anfang, dieser wechsel zwischen den musikstilen bei der hälfte des liedes, dann später dieses hochtönige chorrumgesinge, dieses "gallileo", geschwindigekeitswechsel, "mamamia" - ich krieg da jedesmal die Krätze, auch wenn es rein "wissenschaftflich" betrachtet meinetwegen ein meisterwerk sein mag... auch manch massenmord war objektiv gesehen ein meisterwerk...  

*Red hot Chilli Peppers - Give it away* => vermutlich liegt es auch daran, dass ich das video hasse, wo die so möchtegern cool silber lackiert mit nackten oberkörpern rumlaufen und gestikulieren wie WoW-süchtige, die 4 tage auf entzug sind... Dann noch dieses doofe schnelle Sprechsingen im refrain "grrrrawaynow"

*Whitney Houston* - I will allways love you [/URL] => man(n) wird gequält von diesem heulgesang, und später SCHREIT die geradezu diesen refrain ins mikro, dass es einem die schuhe auszieht... wenn meine freundin das singen würde, würd ich sagen "Ok, schatz, ich dich auch - wenn du das NIE wieder singst!"


----------



## Nico88 (8. Dezember 2009)

alle von tokio hotel...


----------



## Icejester (8. Dezember 2009)

Alles, was Reggae ist oder danach klingt, macht mich übelst aggressiv.

Ich bin ja normalerweise wirklich ein sehr friedlicher Mensch, aber mit damit kann man mich innerhalb von wenigen Minuten von ganz ruhig auf ultraböse bringen.

Und wo ich das gerade von Herbboy gelesen habe:
Queen geht auch gar nicht. Hat auf mich fast dieselbe Wirkung wie Reggae.


----------



## Aholic (8. Dezember 2009)

Hip Hop, Rap und vor allem das hier! YouTube - Grup Tekkan - Wo bist du, Mein Sonnenlicht (Studio Version)
Geht mal garnich...


----------



## RedoX (8. Dezember 2009)

Natürlich alles von Tokio Hotel und Poker Face von Lady GaGa... Ich glaubs net... das lied läuft überall rauf und runter-.- An jeder Party, in jeder schlechten Disco, ist nicht auszuhalten

Auch ein Grund, wieso ich nie Radio Höre


----------



## johannes944 (8. Dezember 2009)

Kid Rock - All summmer long

Alles von Tokio Hotel

Pokerface - Lady Gaga


Das ist aber ein Geiles Lied

UTube......
UTube......

^^


----------



## psyphly (9. Dezember 2009)

Aholic schrieb:


> Hip Hop, Rap und vor allem das hier! YouTube - Grup Tekkan - Wo bist du, Mein Sonnenlicht (Studio Version)
> Geht mal garnich...



was meinst du mit hip hop und rap? hip hop ist die musikrichtung und rap ist der sprechgesang in einem hiphop lied. 

komische aussage. und was hat grup tekkan mit hip hop zu tun?


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Dezember 2009)

nico88 schrieb:


> alle von tokio hotel...




:d :d :d


----------



## Two-Face (9. Dezember 2009)

Mir fällt noch ein:
_Through the Eyes of a Child, A millon Miles_ und eigentlich auch alle anderen Songs von Reamonn


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2010)

- Aggro-Berlin-Zeug und Gangster-Rap is das letzte
- Partymusik im Stile DJ Ötzi, Michael Wendler und wie die alle heißen

Tokio Hotel muss ich sagen finde ich garnicht so schlimm, man kann es sich durchaus anhören, sie produzieren gute Rockmusik. Aber klar ist auch, dass Bill und sein Kumpane und dieses ganze Drumherum einfach nur zum kot*en ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> - Aggro-Berlin-Zeug und Gangster-Rap is das letzte
> - Partymusik im Stile DJ Ötzi, Michael Wendler und wie die alle heißen
> [/QUTOE]
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...!!


----------



## theLamer (8. Januar 2010)

Ach Aggro Berlin... also Sido geht doch.
Speziell die Songs "Schlechtes Vorbild" und "Mein Block" sind ganz ok. Was ich allerdings hasse, wenn ihr schon bei Sido/Aggro Berlin seid:
Sido - Carmen


----------



## Ahab (8. Januar 2010)

Ich steh eigentlich schon auf Sido, aber Carmen ist wirklich unausstehlich  Ganz schlimm ist some and any, dieses Horrorduo von Popstars...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

Seit mir nicht böse...

Aber wie kann man so einen ******* an sich antun....
Denn seinen Texte sind dumm und ohne großen Inhalt.
Das ganze ist mit einer einfachen Hintergrund gedulde und fertigt ist die ******* für die Masse...


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2010)

Meiner Erfahrung nach hat kein einziger deutschsprachiger Rapper auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von HipHop.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. Januar 2010)

Es gibt für mich allgemein keine Guten Hip-hop oder RAP oder R&B.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xion4 (8. Januar 2010)

Naja, es gab genügend Hip Hopper / Rapper, die ernsthafte Musik gemacht haben, und auch ernsthafte Theman angesprochen haben. Musikalisch sind viele Lieder nicht schlecht die aus der Richtung kommen, nette Melodien etc, aber der Text soll einfach nur provozieren und sich deshalb verkaufen.

Wo hört es bei mir auf? Verloren hat bei mir, wer auf die genannte Art, oder durch Medienskandale etc. versuchen muss seine Platten zu verkaufen. Beispiel Robbie Williams: vor jedem Album ist er schwul, hat ne neue Freundin, oder nen Drogenexess hinter sich. Genauso sollte Musik ehrlich und selbstgemacht sein, deshalb fällt die ganze Schlager wir haben uns alle lieb Sch***** mal weg, und solche Lieder die einfach nur dumm sind, und sich bei Betrunkenen auf Mallorca ins Ohr setzen und das ganze Jahr über nerven, nicht wahr Herr Reality Soap bin Pleite Wendler!!!!

Musik muss echt sein, selbst gespielt, und selbst gesungen. Deshalb ist Rock Musik so schön 

Zum Thema HipHop, ich denke wir haben mit Fettes Brot schon einen Vertreter der gute Musik macht, genausoi halte ich die Texte und auch die Melodien von Curse für echt gut.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (8. Januar 2010)

Fanta4 und FettesBrot sind ganz cool (hach ... die Jugendzeit....)

Wendler, Scooter, der ganze MTVmist und die ganzen "künstlichen" Castingsuperassistars gehen mir richtig auf die ..er.
Achso, DjÖtzi nicht vergessen .....


----------



## Two-Face (8. Januar 2010)

HipHop und deutscher "HipHop" ist ein drastischer Unterschied, man darf da auf gar keinen Fall verallgemeinern. HipHop, (Gangsta)-Rap, R&B und dergleichen haben ihren Ursprung in den U.S.A., die Deutschen, damals allen voran die Fantastischen Vier, haben den Stil nach Europa gebracht und daraus ihr eigenes Brot gebacken. Das was wir an deutschen Rap und HipHop zu hören bekommen ist entweder Möchtegern-Gangsta-Gepose (Aggro-Berlin-Produktionen) oder nervige, grässliche Ohrwürmer (Fettes Brot, Fantastischen Vier, Azad usw.). 

In den U.S.A. hat HipHop einen anderen Stellenwert, die dortigen Künstler haben noch die Berechtigung, diese Musik machen zu dürfen, da die meisten von denen in ihrer Jugendzeit nichts anderes hatten als ihre Musik - sie wissen quasi noch, was HipHop und Rap überhaupt bedeutet - und machen in jeder Hinsicht bessere Musik als so deutsche Möchtegern-Produktionen.

Und zu den Metal- bzw. HipHop-Hassern: Bevor ihr über die jeweils andere Musikrichtung ablästert, solltet ihr euch erst mal über das Genre erkundigen, anstatt alles im Vorraus wie die Kindergartenkinder zu verschandeln.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2010)

> Und zu den Metal- bzw. HipHop-Hassern: Bevor ihr über die jeweils andere Musikrichtung ablästert, solltet ihr euch erst mal über das Genre erkundigen, anstatt alles im Vorraus wie die Kindergartenkinder zu verschandeln.



Das habe ich keine angst...^^

Sonst hätte ich nicht so eine Meiung über denn Deutschen Hip-Hop/Rap.
Ich habe mir die Texte von Versinden "Künstlern" an gehört und ja daurch bin ich zu meine Meinung gekommen...!!


----------



## AMD64X2-User (9. Januar 2010)

Alles was diese Aggro Berlin typen so von sich geben!


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Das habe ich keine angst...^^
> 
> Sonst hätte ich nicht so eine Meiung über denn Deutschen Hip-Hop/Rap.
> Ich habe mir die Texte von Versinden "Künstlern" an gehört und ja daurch bin ich zu meine Meinung gekommen...!!



Meine Aussage bezog sich eher allgemein auf der typische Metal vs. HipHop-Konflikt. Ich persönlich bin einer der wenigen, neutralen Menschen, was dies anbelangt. Deutscher HipHop ist kein HipHop und hat den Spott auch zu recht verdient, aber bei mir geht immer die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich von Leuten höre, die HipHop generell völlig falsch einstufen - dasselbe gilt auch für diejenigen, meist HipHopper, die Hard Rock und Metal durch den Dreck ziehen, weil ihnen die Musik nicht gefällt
Ich meine, wenn einem das jeweilige Genre nicht gefällt, muss man es nicht anhören, aber man kann es wenigstens noch respektieren, wenn man versteht, um was es da eigentich genau geht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Meine Aussage bezog sich eher allgemein auf der typische Metal vs. HipHop-Konflikt. Ich persönlich bin einer der wenigen, neutralen Menschen, was dies anbelangt. Deutscher HipHop ist kein HipHop und hat den Spott auch zu recht verdient, aber bei mir geht immer die Hutschnur hoch, wenn ich von Leuten höre, die HipHop generell völlig falsch einstufen - dasselbe gilt auch für diejenigen, meist HipHopper, die Hard Rock und Metal durch den Dreck ziehen, weil ihnen die Musik nicht gefällt
> Ich meine, wenn einem das jeweilige Genre nicht gefällt, muss man es nicht anhören, aber man kann es wenigstens noch respektieren, wenn man versteht, um was es da eigentich genau geht.



Verstehe dich schon...

Aber ich habe ja nicht nur ein Problem was die Musik an geht.
Ich mag das gesamt Bild nicht an gefangen bei der Musik, Kleidung, Benehmen, Welt Bild,..., .


----------



## ShiZon (9. Januar 2010)

Wir wird ganz anders bei Tokio Hotel, Ballermann Hits und deutschen Schlager, das geht auf keinen Fall, eigentlich müßte man Schmerzensgeld verlangen, die armen Ohren mit einem solchen Mist zu belasten.

Bei Techno platzt mir auch die Hutschnur, aber noch lange nicht so krass wie bei den eben genannten.


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2010)

Anbei: Tokio Hotel sind entgegen der Teenie Meinung definitiv kein Rock. Das ist Pop Musik in meinen Augen, und in meinen Ohren nur Schmerzen. Ich höre auch wie Two Face alles mögliche, von bis. Ein Lied muss was besonderes haben, wenn es das hat, dann ist mir die Richtung egal. Aber es darf nicht "dumm" sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2010)

In meiner Augen gib es so was wie Rock nicht mehr.
Das der meiste "Rock" mehr popshit ist als alles andre.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Januar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> In meiner Augen gib es so was wie Rock nicht mehr.
> Das der meiste "Rock" mehr popshit ist als alles andre.



Das ist war, heutzutage kann man sich bei nichts mehr sicher sein, ob es sich nun um Pop oder Rock handelt, beides wird zuguntsen der Mainstream-Unterhaltung vermischt und qualitativ auf ein teilweise grausames Niveau gebracht.


----------



## Xion4 (9. Januar 2010)

Naja, man kann auch stark schwarzsehen. In meinen Augen ist eine Gruppe, die Rockmusik macht, wie sie die Musik auch vor Ihrem Erfolg gemacht hat, immer noch eine Rockband. Ich definiere in der ARt wie die Musik gemacht wird. Nur weil ne Gitarre gespielt wird ist es für mich kein Rock. Ich unterscheide auch nicht in Metal, NuMetal, Deathmetal und soweiter, weil sie alle den gleichen Ursprung haben.

Nur weil gewisse Gruppen eine Popularität erreichen, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass ihre Musik der Masse angepasst wurde, und somit POP Musik ist.

Was ich damit sagen will, und auch schon gesagt habe, Gruppen die ihre Musik selbst machen, und sie nicht irgendeinem Hype anpassen, oder für den Erfolg ändern, das sind ehrliche Gruppen/Musiker für mich. Und da ist es mir egal ob die Musik durch die Medien gehypt wird, wenn sie bei Ihren Wurzeln bleiben.

Rock ist ehrliche Musik, man spielt selber, singst selber, man ist im Regelfall als Gruppe unterwegs und auch benannt. Rock ist eigenstädig, und nicht für die Masse angepasst.

So, und ich denke wir haben nun alle genug OffTopics produziert.

Ich sage: lasst den Schlager endlich sterben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. Januar 2010)

> Ich unterscheide auch nicht in Metal, NuMetal, Deathmetal und soweiter, weil sie alle den gleichen Ursprung haben.


Da hast du an sich nicht Ganz recht....an sich haben alle Metal Richtungen eine Ursprung.
Und ihr Zitire ich mal gern Wiki:


> Metal (von engl. metal „Metall“) ist die Kurzform von Heavy Metal[1] und eine variantenreiche Musikrichtung und Subkultur. Ihre Ursprünge liegen im Hard Rock Anfang der 1970er; sie beinhaltet unter anderem Elemente des Blues, des Jazz und der Klassik. Eine gitarren- und schlagzeugzentrierte Klangfarbe wie auch virtuose Spielweise sind häufige Merkmale.





> Ich sage: lasst den Schlager endlich sterben


Das unterschreibe ich gern mit !!

Nachtrag:

Ihr der Ganze Bericht zu metal
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal


----------



## Xion4 (10. Januar 2010)

PS: siehst du, sie habel alle ihren Ursprung im Rock


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Januar 2010)

Ja das war noch Rock, weil das noch Herz dahinter steckte !


----------



## Flotter Geist (14. Januar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> In meiner Augen gib es so was wie Rock nicht mehr.
> Das der meiste "Rock" mehr popshit ist als alles andre.


 
genau so ist es


----------



## Väinämöinen (5. Februar 2010)

Da ich ich Radio wieder gelegentlich von ihm geplagt werde, gebe ich hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als das pseudoreligöse Rumgeflenne von Xavier Naidoo. Ich könnte jdes mal kotzen...oder das Radio ausmachen


----------



## ShiZon (5. Februar 2010)

Mir geht der neue Song von Lady Gaga gehörig auf den Sack, weil der hoch und runter leiert.


----------



## RapToX (5. Februar 2010)

*alles* was im radio läuft. seit jahren werden dort ein und die selben lieder bis zum erbrechen gespielt. ätzend!


----------



## boss3D (6. Februar 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Mir geht der neue Song von Lady Gaga gehörig auf den Sack, weil der hoch und runter leiert.


Meinst du Bad Romance? Der ist nicht mehr sooo neu und ich finde den Song eigentlich ganz gut. 10x am Tag würde ich ihn aber auch nicht hören wollen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## HowDee (6. Februar 2010)

Jegliche Form von Hip-Hop / Rap und diesen ganzen Dreck.
Mit dem ganzen Schlager - und Pop- Mist kann ich noch ganz gut leben. Weghören eben.
Aber an HipHop etc. ist noch nicht einmal die Musik das schlimmste. Siehe Schlager -> weghören. Wems gefällt, meinetwegen - kann ja jeder hören was er will. Nur:
Das Schlimmste ist diese ganze jugendliche Subkultur, die sich aus dem HipHop entwickelt hat:
- Gangztahhh Kiddies
- Dieser ganze Handymist Jamba-abos etc.
- Deren Ausdrucksweise (rettet das "ch"), kein Benehmen (Müll auf die Straße werfen, rumpöbeln) etc.
Wenn ich solche Leute sehe wird mir immer ganz anderes.
Edit: 
Thema Emos:
Musik wie auch die ganze Schublade: Absolut lächerlich
Naja hauptsache der Nietengürtel hängt ohne Funktion auf halb Acht.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2010)

HowDee schrieb:


> HipHop entwickelt hat:
> - Gangztahhh Kiddies
> - Dieser ganze Handymist Jamba-abos etc.
> - Deren Ausdrucksweise (rettet das "ch"), kein Benehmen (Müll auf die Straße werfen, rumpöbeln) etc.
> Wenn ich solche Leute sehe wird mir immer ganz anderes.



Das Schlimme ist in dem Fall nur, dass eben jene Kiddies nicht wirklich wissen, was HipHop eigentlich bedeutet und von woher es kommt


----------



## rabit (6. Februar 2010)

Xaviar die alte Heulsuse geht mir tierisch auf Sack.


----------



## CRAZYMANN (6. Februar 2010)

Moin Moin

was ich überhaupt nicht ab kann ist dieser ganze Hip-Hop schei..... da fallen mir echt die Ohren ab. Und was alles sonst noch so im Radio läuft muss auch net sein wenn mann es vermeiden kann.
Dass ist mal meine Meinung zu diesen Thema.


----------



## rytme (6. Februar 2010)

Son NoGo! ist derzeit aufjedenfall Jan Delay(Ich kann den Typen aufs derbste nicht ausstehen, bei der Stimme biegen sich mir die Fußnägel), sowie Justin Bieber!


----------



## ShiZon (7. Februar 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Meinst du Bad Romance? Der ist nicht mehr sooo neu und ich finde den Song eigentlich ganz gut. 10x am Tag würde ich ihn aber auch nicht hören wollen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ja genau den mein ich, das Lied find ich ja auch nicht schlecht, da es aber sehr oft gespielt wird nervt auf dauer.


----------



## IFabian123 (7. Februar 2010)

Morgen 
ich kann langsam auch nicht mehr die Sch**** im Radio hören.

Die haben da so ca. 8 songs, die sie jeden 10 mal abspielen


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (7. Februar 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In den U.S.A. hat HipHop einen anderen Stellenwert, die dortigen Künstler haben noch die Berechtigung, diese Musik machen zu dürfen, da die meisten von denen in ihrer Jugendzeit nichts anderes hatten als ihre Musik - sie wissen quasi noch, was HipHop und Rap überhaupt bedeutet - und machen in jeder Hinsicht bessere Musik als so deutsche Möchtegern-Produktionen.



Ach komm, erst schreibst du "_Meiner Erfahrung nach hat kein einziger deutschsprachiger Rapper auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von HipHop._" und dann kommst damit, dass der HipHop und den USA einen ganz anderen Stellenwert hat. Da drüben gibt es mittlerweile genau so viel Mist wie bei uns. So einfach kann man das nicht pauschalisieren, nur weil hier bei uns im TV so ein paar volldeppen Rumlaufen, die alles in den Dreck ziehen.

Gerade die_ HipHop Hasser_, kennen ja nix anderes, deswegen wird sich da immer schnell eine Meinung drüber gebildet!

Aber die folgende Aussage ist schon hart, wenn man an die *früheren* Sachen von Samy Deluxe, Dynamite Deluxe, Absolute Beginner, Torch und auch Kool Savas + Konsorten zurückdenkt!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach hat kein einziger deutschsprachiger Rapper auch nur den Hauch einer Ahnung von HipHop.



Topic: Mir fällt jetzt gerade nix treffendes ein, aber es gibt gewiss sehr viele Songs, die mir auf den Wecker gehen. Schlimm finde ich es teilweise auch im Radio, weil der größte Dreck so oft wiederholt wird. 

Vieles wurde auch schon genannt. Die tollen Lieder? aus den Jamba Werbungen usw. halt^^


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Februar 2010)

alles was mit rap/hip hop/afro/regea/r´n´b/schlager/partymusik(apri..ski) zu tun hat.volksmusik,metal,rock,sowie radiomusik,obwohl es da ausnahmen gibt.zb. songs aus den 80zigern,depeche mode,cure...also alles was aus der "alten" indieszene kommt. nich der kram der heut als indie verkauft wird,das iss auch nur brechreizmusik.


----------



## DaRkNeZRaVer (14. Februar 2010)

Killers - Human


----------



## herethic (14. Februar 2010)

DaRkNeZRaVer schrieb:


> Killers - Human


/sign


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2010)

Ayo Technology von Milow. ICH HASSE DIESES LIED!!!


----------



## Halo34 (14. Februar 2010)

spiel mir tokio hotel und du spielst mir das lied vom tod


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Da ich ich Radio wieder gelegentlich von ihm geplagt werde, gebe ich hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als das pseudoreligöse Rumgeflenne von Xavier Naidoo. Ich könnte jdes mal kotzen...oder das Radio ausmachen


dito

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (15. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Da ich ich Radio wieder gelegentlich von ihm geplagt werde, gebe ich hier jetzt auch mal meinen Senf dazu. Es gibt wohl nichts schlimmeres als das pseudoreligöse Rumgeflenne von Xavier Naidoo. Ich könnte jdes mal kotzen...oder das Radio ausmachen



 wie recht du hast


----------



## hempsmoker (15. Februar 2010)

If a Song could get me you... Keine Ahnung wie die Schla*pe heißt, die den Song singt, aber man kann sich zu 90% sicher sein, dass der Song läuft sobald man morgens im Auto das Radio anmacht... absolute Ohrfolter, vor allem dieses Pseudo-ich-bin-so-klein-und-süß-getue


----------



## boss3D (15. Februar 2010)

_If a song could get me you _von Marit Larsen ... 

Eigentlich ganz süß, aber die Dosis macht das Gift.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## TowLy_das_Handtuch (18. Februar 2010)

Frauenarzt - Komm auf diese Party

solche "Ladys" gibts eh nicht ^^ Geht ganich


----------



## ZappendusteR (18. Februar 2010)

.. mich nervt das komplette Chart und Radioheavyrotation Programm. Immer die gleiche Sch.. den lieben langen Tag. Warum gibts bei uns nich sowas wie
Radio1 / BBC wo man Ahnung und Verständnis für Musik hat und nicht nur $$ in den Augen.. rätselhaft


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

Hasssong No.1 : Bad Romance von Mr. Gaga


----------



## EinarN (20. Februar 2010)

NO GO !

Tokyo Hotel-mist, all rap / hip-hop und ......rumänischer MAIAHIIIII.... MAIAHUUUUUUU........... Schlag mich tot ...... Dragostea din tei, schwachsinn (O-Zone).
Wie dieses Rumänische Gejaule heraus kam und im Deutschen Radio rauf und runter gejault wurde, ich dachte ich wandere aus weil von den zeug hatte ich bereitz in Rumänien die schnauze voll.


----------



## non_believer (24. Februar 2010)

Jax schrieb:


> Hasssong No.1 : Bad Romance von Mr. Gaga



Eigentlich ist alles von der Tussi sch....e.  

Mein absoluter Hasssong ist "Alles kann besser werden" von Xavier Naidoo


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Februar 2010)

Sie liebt den DJ von Michael Wendler, generell alles an dt. Schlager das nach Roy Black kam (schlechte Texte von schlechten Musikern schlecht interpretiert).


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. Februar 2010)

Tik Tok von Ca$ha


----------



## boss3D (24. Februar 2010)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Tik Tok von Ca$ha


Die Dame schreibt man ein Bisschen anders ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hasse das komische "Jungle Drum" von der blablabla.... wer weis wie die heißt. 

Dann noch alles von der wie schon erwähnten Mr. Gaga.
Zu sehr gehipt die Frau/Mann, was weis ich.


----------



## boss3D (24. Februar 2010)

Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> von der blablabla.... wer weis wie die heißt.


Emilia Torrini ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## keendeen (12. März 2010)

alles von gentlemen, schalte ich immer sofort um wenn das im radio kommt.... dieses reaggy-englisch bringt mich voll auf die palme!


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. März 2010)

"last christmas" von Wham!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ich halte das in der weihnachtszeit bei uns
nicht mehr aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tigerking (12. März 2010)

Ich hasse alles von Tokio Hotel und die gesammte band und die eltern und alles was mit tokio hotel zu tun hat.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2010)

Ich glaube dieses Lied ist so dermaßen schlecht, dass man es immer wieder erwähnen muss, um der Schlechtheit dieses Songs Genugtuung zu verschaffen: Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini..


----------



## Painkiller (16. März 2010)

Na dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben...^^

Tokio Hotel & Lady Gaga.... *pfui teufel*


----------



## Fl_o (16. März 2010)

alles was Frau singt diie im Pob business ist soll heißen 

Rihanna 
Beyonce
Britney Spears 
usw
Miley Cyrus


----------



## netheral (23. März 2010)

Alles von Lady Gaga... Das ist alles so belangloser nur auf Kommerz ausgelefter und total langweiliger Definitionspop... *würg* 

Ansonsten: Dieses komische Metallica Cover: the unforgiven von Stefanie Heinzmann - neee ne, das sowas nicht strafbar ist, diese idiotisch dahindümpelnde fröhliche Melodie und dieses Gelalle zu diesem ehemals starken Song. Metallica mögen zwar auch nur noch 'ne Popband sein, aber damals war da noch richtig Atmosphäre hinter. Das Cover beleidigt diesen Song aufs übelste.
Edit: Ich sehe gerade das Video von der Tuse, da ich bei Youtube geschaut habe, um den Namen herauszufinden... Da steht ein Typ, der eine Gitarre in der Hand hat. Aber nirgendwo höre ich eine... Sinn???

Da höre ich lieber Tokio Hotel. Da kommt wenigstens noch ein wenig Text mit Inhalt vor... Die haben imho sogar richtig gute Songs. Und ich sage das als Metaller. Ist wenigstens besser als "Paparazzi" oder ähnliches geleier... 100x besser...

Und was mich ebenfalls aufregt, auch wenn ich die Band und das Originallied nicht ganz meinem Geschmack entsprechen, sind solche Dinger wie "Eisblume - Eisblumen".
Das Teil kommt von Subway to Sally und jeder denkt, es kommt von dieser "Eisblume". 
Ich würde mir da als "Urheber" des Songs verarscht vorkommen...

Ich lasse es besser, ich schreib mich nur in Rage...


----------



## Xrais (23. März 2010)

es gibt nur ein wahres hasslied , 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbGkxcY7YFU


----------



## netheral (23. März 2010)

Da frage ich mich ehrlichgesagt, wo Musik aufhört und Lärm anfängt. ^^


----------



## Sesfontain (23. März 2010)

Ich hasse 'life is Life' von Opus:-!


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2010)

Alles von Rosenstolz, Silbermond, Ich & Ich und wie diese ganzen deutschen Pop-Bands heißen.
Machen einfach nur uuuuunglaublich ekelhafte, Schnulzenschleimbeutel-Lieder, die so schmalzig sind, dass man damit Fahrradketten schmieren könnte.


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

definitiv tokio hotel


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

achja und natürlich hier diesen ganzen techno scheiß xD
sry das musste noch dazu ;D


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Alles von Lady Gaga... Das ist alles so belangloser nur auf Kommerz ausgelefter und total langweiliger Definitionspop... *würg*
> 
> Ansonsten: Dieses komische Metallica Cover: the unforgiven von Stefanie Heinzmann - neee ne, das sowas nicht strafbar ist, diese idiotisch dahindümpelnde fröhliche Melodie und dieses Gelalle zu diesem ehemals starken Song. Metallica mögen zwar auch nur noch 'ne Popband sein, aber damals war da noch richtig Atmosphäre hinter. Das Cover beleidigt diesen Song aufs übelste.
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade das Video von der Tuse, da ich bei Youtube geschaut habe, um den Namen herauszufinden... Da steht ein Typ, der eine Gitarre in der Hand hat. Aber nirgendwo höre ich eine... Sinn???
> ...


 

Nix lassen...^^ 

Lass alles raus, wenn nicht hier wo dann?


----------



## ruf!o (25. März 2010)

Alle Songs von:

Nena (eigentlich sind es ja nur 1 oder 2 lieder mehr hat sie ja nicht) Diese fürchterliche Stimme macht mich wahnsinnig. Man meint immer die Frau wäre dauerstoned
Depeche Mode (und zwar alles von denen). Deren Musik ist sowas von träge und einschläfernd, keine überaschungen und gar nix. Schlimm schlimm.
Sportfreunde Stiller (Das ist keine Musik!)
Tokio Hotel versteht sich ja von selbst


Mfg

ruf!o


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (25. März 2010)

Alles, was im Radio oder auf MTV/Viva läuft. Die meisten Lieder haben nicht mal vernünftige Lyrics. :/


----------



## Torr Samaho (26. März 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Alles von Rosenstolz, Silbermond, Ich & Ich und wie diese ganzen deutschen Pop-Bands heißen.
> Machen einfach nur uuuuunglaublich ekelhafte, Schnulzenschleimbeutel-Lieder, die so schmalzig sind, dass man damit Fahrradketten schmieren könnte.


 

amen. das ist _die _art musik, bei der ich das radio oder woraus auch immer das geschnulze tönt sofort abstelle. unsäglich. 
zähle noch dieses wehleidige geheule von xavier naidoo dazu. 
rein von der melodie ist sogar tokio hotel besser als so was (ich vermute, dass die meisten hier eher die band selbst nicht mögen, vor allem die vogelscheuche von sänger). 
genau so grausig ist eric prydz, call on me. so was _sieht_ man sich an , man _hört_ das besser nicht. 150 mal den gleichen satz gejault, da braucht man einfach die ärsche im bild, um das zu ertragen.


----------



## Two-Face (4. April 2010)

Hab hier mal eine kleine Liste der beschissensten, miesesten und ********* ***** ***** ** Lieder zusammengestellt.

1. Der Holzmichl - De' Randfichten
2. Jungle Drum - Emiliana Torrini
3. Through the Eyes of a Child - Reamonn
4. Million Miles - Reamonn
5. Einer von Zweien - Ich & Ich
6. Krieger des Lichts - Silbermond
7. Das Beste - Diane
8. Da da da - Trio (eigentlich so sinnlos und schlecht, dass es gleich wieder lustig ist.)
9. Photograph - Nickleback (da sieht man, dass auch gute Interpreten schlechte Lieder machen können)
10. Das geht ab! - Frauenarzt (feat. Manny Marc)
11. Disco Pogo - Manny Marc (feat. Frauenarzt)
12. alle Lieder deutscher Möchtegern-Rapper
13. Candle in the Wind - Elton John
14. Memory - Bon Jovi
15. Ich bin ich - Rosenstolz
16. Video killed the Radio Star - The Buggles (ich weiß, das Lied ist absoluter Kult, aber trotzdem nervig)
17. Father and Son - Ronan Keating (feat. Yusuf Islam)
18. Burger Dance - D.J. Ötzi
19. Anton aus Tirol - D.J. Ötzi
20. Leuchtturm - Nena
21. I've been looking for Freedom - David Hasseloff (das haben wir in der Schule so oft hören müssen, dass ich quasi schon 'n Trauma davon habe)

wahrscheinlich fallen mir noch mehr ein.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. April 2010)

Dieses Twilight gedudle ist auch unerträglich!


----------



## Raikoon (5. April 2010)

Bulletproof O.o omfg!


----------



## euMelBeumel (5. April 2010)

Also dieses Jahr bisher ganz klar - Ke$ha, einfach furchtbar


----------



## rebel4life (5. April 2010)

Die ganzen RTL Verschnitte.


----------



## Böhser Cabal (7. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Bild, das mehr sagt als 1000 Worte:

*KLICK*


----------



## Ibatz! (7. April 2010)

Hmm,ich mag einiges nicht ;>

-Ca. 99% der momentanen Pop-Musik....kaum noch zu unterscheiden,da fast jeder Track mit     Autotune gleichklingend gemacht wird...
-mMn niveauloser Rap,zB. "Atzenstyle"-Zeug oder wie das heißt,kenns nicht genau
-NuMetal,Paganmetal und fast sämtliche Nachfahren des Hardcore(ausgenommen Nintendocore und Grindcore),da es mittlerweile zum reinen Ausverkauf geworden ist.
-National Socialist Black Metal wegen den rechtsradikalen Inhalten.
-Schlechter Punkrock ohne gute Texte
-Dauernd gleichklingende,elektronische Musik
-Schlager mit mMn sinnfreien Texten,ich singe auch nicht über die Blümchen auf der Weide

und insg. LIEBLOSE Musik,bei der die "Künstler" kein Herzblut reinstecken.


----------



## emazemc (7. April 2010)

jap auf jeden atzenmukke geht gar nicht.. allein der name sagt schon alles aus


----------



## kress (7. April 2010)

100% zustimmung mit der Liste von Two-Face.
Diese Lieder sind einfach verschlissen und beschi....


----------



## svppb (8. April 2010)

Für mich gehört Grundsätzlich 50-90% der Charts und Bravo Hits dazu, eigentlich egal welches Jahr oder Jahrzehnt. Das ist nämlich genau der Mist der ständig in jedem 0815 Radiosender genudelt wird und das ging mir schon immer auf den Keks. Die meisten Lieder kenne ich aber nicht beim Namen.


----------



## emazemc (8. April 2010)

naja manche lieder sind da nichmla schlecht.. aber man hört sie einfach zu oft


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. April 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Alles von Rosenstolz, Silbermond, Ich & Ich und wie diese ganzen deutschen Pop-Bands heißen.
> Machen einfach nur uuuuunglaublich ekelhafte, Schnulzenschleimbeutel-Lieder, die so schmalzig sind, dass man damit Fahrradketten schmieren könnte.



Bei Rosenstolz, Ich & Ich und vor allem Xavier Naidoo geh ich da voll und ganz mit. Aber Silbermond machen doch zum großen Teil eher anspruchsvollere Lieder mit tief gehenden Texten. Klar haben die auch ein paar schmalzige Balladen (Das Beste, Symphonie...) aber bei Liedern wie 'Krieger des Lichts', 'In Zeiten wie diesen' oder 'nicht mein Problem' (auch wenn ich diese schrecklich nasale Stimme von Jan Delay hasse wie die Pest) steckt schon ein tieferer Sinn dahinter, und es handelt sich nicht nur um belangloses geschnulze.


----------



## Two-Face (8. April 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Bei Rosenstolz, Ich & Ich und vor allem Xavier Naidoo geh ich da voll und ganz mit. Aber Silbermond machen doch zum großen Teil eher anspruchsvollere Lieder mit tief gehenden Texten. Klar haben die auch ein paar schmalzige Balladen (Das Beste, Symphonie...) aber bei Liedern wie 'Krieger des Lichts', 'In Zeiten wie diesen' oder 'nicht mein Problem' (auch wenn ich diese schrecklich nasale Stimme von Jan Delay hasse wie die Pest) steckt schon ein tieferer Sinn dahinter, und es handelt sich nicht nur um belangloses geschnulze.



Ich halte die Texte teil eher für eine zusammenhangslose Satzaneinanderreihung. Im zweiten Teil hört man plötzlich Wörter, die überhaupt nix mit dem ersten zu tun haben, Hauptsache es reimt sich.
Das ist leider sogar bei Herbert Grönemeyer der Fall.
Und Xavier Naidoo regt mich mit seinem übertrieben christlichen Rumgesülze aus, Gott ist ja so toll, etc.
Ähnlich wie _All you Zombies_ von den Hooters, an gut anzuhörender Song, aber als Atheist kann ich mich mit sowas überhaupt nicht anfreunden.


----------



## emazemc (9. April 2010)

jo also xavier naidoo und ivone catterfield und wie sie alle heißen... schrecklich! ist einfach nur eine andeinanderreihung von wörtern ohne sinn und irgendwie nur so ein gejaule.. ich kann echt nich verstehen wie jemand so nen zeug ernsthaft kaufen kann


----------



## Dashquide (16. April 2010)

also 
1 tokio Hotel
2 Hip hop
3 Last cristmas AHHH jedes jahr die gleiche ******** .. keiner mag es doch im kaufhaus rennt der track ruf un runner X.X


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

Wenn ich nur an die Musik im Radio denk wird mir ganz anders...^^ 

MP3-Player FTW .....


----------



## A3000T (26. April 2010)

Alles, samt und sonders, was die Böhsen Onkelz jemals veröffentlicht haben. Ach nee, es ging ja um Musik... dann halt Reinhard Mey. 

Von dem ganzen DSDS Gezücht gar nicht erst zu sprechen, sowas sollte man mit Gitarrensaiten erwürgen...


----------



## kero81 (26. April 2010)

Hehe jetzt kommts!

DIE KELLY FAMILY 

Uaaah, nicht dran denken...


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

kero81 schrieb:


> Hehe jetzt kommts!
> 
> DIE KELLY FAMILY
> 
> Uaaah, nicht dran denken...


 

BAHHH

Das musst jetzt sein oder? Jetzt ist mir der Appetit vergangen... 

Ich werf mal die Spice Girls mit in den Ring....


----------



## vAro (27. April 2010)

Radio!


----------



## A3000T (27. April 2010)

Spice Girls sahen zumindest (ein wenig) besser aus als die Kellys. 

Weitere Hassmucke?

Nirvana
Xavier "Schleimbolzen" Naidoo


----------



## Shi (27. April 2010)

Hip Hop ist das schlimmste gefolgt von Atzenmusik (haha -.-) House, Schlager/Volksmusik, Pop, und Deutschem Rock


----------



## psyphly (28. April 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Hip Hop ist das schlimmste gefolgt von Atzenmusik (haha -.-) House, Schlager/Volksmusik, Pop, und Deutschem Rock



na. das ist ja mal ne sehr konkrete aussage. was für hip hop, was für house? dass schlager/volksmusik und deutscher rock total belanglos und schlecht ist, stimmt allerdings. schlager erträgt man höchstens im vollsuff und volksmusik machen nur vollgekokste heuchler. und dass deutscher rock schlecht ist..........man muss ja nur mal das radio anmachen. wenn sich beim thema hip hop dein horizont allerdings auf atzenmusik und berliner bushido ghetto rap mucke beschränkt, kann ich die meinung nicht teilen. und zum thema house.......wie definierst du house?


----------



## Painkiller (29. April 2010)

Gibt durchaus auch guten Hip Hop... Aber ein paar Bands/Gruppen zu nennen schadet sicher nicht...


----------



## psyphly (29. April 2010)

RAG, Creuzfeld&Jacob, City Nord, Die Eimsbush Crew, Savas, D-Bo, Freundeskreis, Eins Zwo, Blumentopf, Heltah Skeltah, Sean Price, Immortal Technique, Method Man, Cypress Hill und und und.....


----------



## moe (29. April 2010)

-diese ganzen möchtegern ghetto kinder (bushido, savas usw.)
-eminem
-"partymusik" die man erst ertragen kann, wenn man nicht mal mehr kriechen kann.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2010)

Atzen sind echt das schlimmste neben Aggro Berlin was zurzeit aufm Markt ist!


----------



## D3N$0 (29. April 2010)

amd64x2-user schrieb:


> atzen sind echt das schlimmste neben aggro berlin was zurzeit aufm markt ist!



word!


----------



## Sash (29. April 2010)

atze jo...
oder wie hiessen die, mit der tussie die nun positiv ist... deutsche variante von den spice girls, tik tak toe oder so.. ka.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (29. April 2010)

소녀시대 _Gee-뮤직비디오 

Hip Hop, Techno (alles, was auch nur so ähnlich klingt), Schlager und sonstige "Partymusik" ignoriere Ich herzlichst, aber das Lied ist wirklich zu schrecklich.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (29. April 2010)

@Mökkurkalfi_


> 소녀시대 _Gee-뮤직비디오
> 
> Hip Hop, Techno (alles, was auch nur so ähnlich klingt), Schlager und sonstige "Partymusik" ignoriere Ich herzlichst, aber das Lied ist wirklich zu schrecklich.
> __________________



Die Mädels sind klasse aber das Lied ist zum davonlaufen!


----------



## NCphalon (30. April 2010)

Naja konkret fällt mir net viel ein... "Allons danse" von stromae z.B.^^ Und dann noch ghetto gangsta atzen musik^^ (Auch ich als metaler kann Hip Hop hören (z.B. Fanta 4) aber irgendwo hab auch ich ne schmerzgrenze^^)


----------



## Painkiller (30. April 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Atzen sind echt das schlimmste neben Aggro Berlin was zurzeit aufm Markt ist!


 

Amen...


----------



## psyphly (30. April 2010)

ich behaupte mal, dass diejenigen, die sagen, dass sie elektonische musik (bzw. techno) nicht hören können, noch nie in den genuß dieser musikrichtung gekommen sind und diese musik ganz einfach noch nie gehört haben. und ich rede jetzt nicht von future trance, dream dance, sunshine live oder dieser ganzen billigen vocal trance kindergarten technokacke die im radio oder in allen dorfdiscos läuft. jeder meiner freunde, die eigentlich nie mit techno in berührung gekommen sind und zB eher so auf der metal schiene gewesen waren, waren dermaßen begeistert, als ich sie einmal mit auf die antaris genommen habe, dass sie sich darüber geärgert haben, ihr leben mit belangloser musik verschwendet zu haben. Psytrance Rules!


----------



## RapToX (1. Mai 2010)

ich behaupte mal, dass diejenigen, die sagen, dass sie metal nicht hören können, noch nie in den genuß dieser  musikrichtung gekommen sind und diese musik ganz einfach noch nie gehört  haben.

so, das kommt auf ein und das selbe raus und das könnte man für jede x-beliebige musikrichtung so übernehmen. also komm mal wieder runter und stell andere musikrichtungen nicht als "belanglos" hin, nur weil du damit nichts anfangen kannst.


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

> ich behaupte mal, dass diejenigen, die sagen, dass sie metal nicht hören können, noch nie in den genuß dieser musikrichtung gekommen sind und diese musik ganz einfach noch nie gehört haben.
> 
> so, das kommt auf ein und das selbe raus und das könnte man für jede x-beliebige musikrichtung so übernehmen. also komm mal wieder runter und stell andere musikrichtungen nicht als "belanglos" hin, nur weil du damit nichts anfangen kannst.



Musik und Metal in einen syntaktischen Zusammenhang zu bringen erfordert schon sehr viel Mut. Aber Techno und Musik... das hat nix mehr mit Mut zu tun, das ist schon Realitätsverlust allererster Güte. Andererseits gibts dafür ja auf Technoparties genügend andere Mittel. Wie dem auch sei, es geht selbstverständlich nichts über gute Volksmusik und Schlager. So zum Mitschunkeln und Mitgröhlen. Damit dürften sich die Metalfreaks ja auskennen, ist Moshen doch nichts anderes als Extremschunkeln. So, und nun habt euch beide wieder lieb, erkennt das ihr bisher Unmusik gefrönt habt und reicht euch die Hände um der arroganten Schlagersau eine reinzuhauen.


----------



## NCphalon (1. Mai 2010)

Für mich is etwas musik sobald es melodisch klingt... das gibts sowohl bei Metal als auch bei Techno/Trance... un ich glaub wir schweifen ab^^


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

@A3000T

Metal und Klassik haben mehr gemein, als Dir wohl bewusst ist


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Ja, beides unhörbar und sich ständig wiederholend. Bei der Klassik haben die Musiker aber wenigstens den Anstand, ab und an den Mund zu halten. Ziemlich oft sogar...


----------



## Nucleus (1. Mai 2010)

Ok... langsam fürchte ich mich vor Deinem Musikgeschmack...


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

Da hat aber einer ne große Klappe.

Gerade bei Musikgeschmack, welcher sehr subjektiv ist, die eine Musik als sich wiederholenden Kram usw. oder schlechte Musik zu bezeichnen, dann ist das schon ziemlich weit ausm Fenster gelehnt, findest du nicht? 

Hier geht es um Hasssongs, sprich die Lieder, die kein Schwein hören will, die aber immer im Radio kommen wie z.B. an Weihnachten alle 10 Minuten Last Christmas...


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

> Da hat aber einer ne große Klappe.
> 
> Gerade bei Musikgeschmack, welcher sehr subjektiv ist, die eine Musik als sich wiederholenden Kram usw. oder schlechte Musik zu bezeichnen, dann ist das schon ziemlich weit ausm Fenster gelehnt, findest du nicht?



Allumfängliche Weisheit, mehrere Jahre des erzwungenen Cellolernens, ein großes Gen... äh egal und meine Grandiosität erlauben mir dies. Und hör dir mal typische klassische Musik an. Dort wird mehr oder weniger immer das gleiche (in einem Stück) gespielt, nur verschiedenst arrangiert. 



> Hier geht es um Hasssongs, sprich die Lieder, die kein Schwein hören will, die aber immer im Radio kommen wie z.B. an Weihnachten alle 10 Minuten Last Christmas...



Wer hört den freiwillig Radio? Nein, Musiksender, Radio und all so ein durch Inzucht entstandener Haufen ******* kommt mir nicht vor die Augen oder Ohren. Na ja, Radio vielleicht noch Deutschlandfunk, aber das hat ja nix mit Musik zu tun. 

Aber um nicht allzusehr ins offtopic zu gleiten. Man erlausche sich mal Invisible Touch von Genesis. Läuft, den Göttern sei Dank angeblich nicht mehr ganz so oft, dennoch ist es ein Lied, bei dem man ausm kotzen nicht mehr rauskommt.


----------



## rebel4life (1. Mai 2010)

Na und. Ich spiele auch schon seit mehreren Jahren Waldhorn und da kann ich sagen, dass die Noten zwar nur ein paar sind, die man als Punkte hat, aber gemeinsam mit anderen Instrumenten und z.B. ob ich die Hand im Trichter aufmach oder geschlossen halte, klingt jedes Lied anderst und man hat oft tonale Unterschiede und auch Rythmen.

Sicherlich gibt es Ähnlichkeiten von Stücken bei gewissen Epochen, aber das ist nunmal so.


----------



## A3000T (1. Mai 2010)

Ich sprach davon, dass bei dem was landläufig als klassische Musik gilt, in einem Stück immer wieder das gleiche Thema verschiedentlich arrangiert wird. Das ist mir, so frei bin ich mal, ein wenig zu langweilig und wird von mir eher als Lärmbelästigung, denn als Musik wahrgenommen.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (2. Mai 2010)

Mark Medlock!! 

Jedes neue Lied ist ein weiter Aufguss des vorherigen. Ich kann dieses belanglose Mallorca-Sommer-Gedudel von dem absolut nicht hören.


----------



## A3000T (2. Mai 2010)

Äh... hier war von Musik die Rede...


----------



## grapefruit_gtx (7. Mai 2010)

die atzen und alles von scooter


----------



## rebel4life (7. Mai 2010)

Gibt es den Pflegefall echt noch?


----------



## Painkiller (7. Mai 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Gibt es den Pflegefall echt noch?





Leider....^^ Wird Zeit das sich das ändert


----------



## Nucleus (7. Mai 2010)

Einer meiner absoluten Hass-Song ist

*Desireless - Voyage Voyage*

Ich möchte mir jedes Mal die Kugel geben, wenn der Mist irgendwo läuft...


----------



## -NTB- (8. Mai 2010)

YouTube - Alkopop - Bong Bande

 einfach nur grausam


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2010)

Bon Jovi -Always 

Da bekomm ich Herpes!!!


----------



## rebel4life (8. Mai 2010)

Herpes...

...Genitalis

Oder?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Was soll denn das jetzt?
Falls das eine witzige Bemerkung sein sollte, lustig war sie nicht.

BTW: Mich kotzt Satellite von Lena Meyer-Landrut an. Jaja, wir wissen langsam, dass die so unglaublich sympathisch is...


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2010)

Ne am ganzen Körper! ^^
Ich kann das absolut nicht mehr hören ... liegt wohl an meiner EX. 

@ Two-Face

Sieh doch nicht alles immer so eng ... ich habs mit Humor genommen.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Mai 2010)

> Bon Jovi -Always
> 
> Da bekomm ich Herpes!!!





> Herpes...
> 
> ...Genitalis
> 
> Oder?



Ich glaub du siehst den Zusammenhang nicht, wenn man ne versaute Phantasie spielen lässt...


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Doch, den Zusammenhang sehe ich schon, bloß bin ich über das Alter hinaus, in dem ich sowas lustig finde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (8. Mai 2010)

Ich bin fasst doppelt so alt wie du, wieso kann ich darüber nur schmunzeln?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht weil ich in dem Alter versauter war als du und deswegen früher darüber hinweg bin?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Kann man hier auch die gesamten Charts auflisten? Einschließlich aller Rapp Songs (Straßen Rapp)?


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

was is denn straßen rapp?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Gibt doch verschiedene Varianten beim Rapp... und mit Straßen Rapp meine ich den geistigen Unfall wie Sido und dergleichen. Das ist für mich unterstes Niveau von Rapp un damit Straßen Rapp. Keine Ahnung wie man diese Richtung direkt benennt.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Ahh. Möchtegegern-Gangster-Getue.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Genau... dieser Gangster Mist. Es gibt ein paar gute Rapp Lieder, keine Frage, auch wenn Rapp allgemein nicht mein Geschmack ist. Aber da lob ich mir jemanden wie Will Smith der es ja klar vermeidet derart obszön zu sein. Nicht das ich seine Musik toll finde aber zumindest einer der Zeigt das es auch anders geht. 
Wenn ich mir die Kiddis ansehe die da einen auf Gangster machen, weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll. Geistiger Schwachsinn der in meinen Augen gefährlicher ist als jedes Gewaltspiel oder Gewaltfilme die derart sinnfrei verteufelt werden.


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

sido und geistiger unfall? also ich finde, dass sido ein sehr symphatischer typ ist, der durchaus was in der birne hat. seine texte damals waren natürlich sehr pubertär und viel anfangen konnte ich damit auch nicht. aber wenn man ein bisschen was aus der entwicklung des deutschen hip hop seit den 90ern mitbekommen hat, kann man mit aggro berlin und co. lediglich einen trend ausmachen, der mittlerweile auch schon wieder vorbei ist und nurnoch im underground existiert. raptechnisch, was den flow, sinn und wortspiele angeht, kann man viele künstler in der populären hip hop szene nicht für voll nehmen. diese zeiten sind vorbei.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Deutscher HipHop ist etwas, was eigentlich verboten gehört. Ich als HipHop-Anhänger, welcher die Ursprünge des ganzen kennt und die Leute respektiert, die damit angefangen haben und aus solchen sozialen Verhältnissen kommen, kann mit diesem Deutsch Kack nichts anfangen. Das ist nur Nachgeahme, sonst nix. Keiner von denen, egal ob Sido oder nicht, hat eine Ahnung, was die Leute durchmachen mussten, welche diesen Stil erfunden haben.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

@psyphly
Ja, Sido ist nicht blöd, er hatte den Trend erkannt und die Leute gut ausgenommen. Das Mammasöhnchen ist ein ganz lieber und macht in der Öffentlichkeit einen auf dicken Gangster und wird jetzt mäßiger. Lächerliche Person die von vorne bis hinten aufgesetzt und falsch ist. 

Ich will hier aber keine Grundsatzdiskussion los treten. Das geht dann doch zu OT hier. Für mich ist diese Art von Rapp einfach abartig dämlich.


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

Klar kommt Hip Hop ursprünglich aus den Staaten, aber woher willst du wissen, was die Menschen hier durchgemacht haben? Soziale defizite erleben hier in Deutschland auch viele Menschen. Genauso gibt es viele Einzelschicksale, wovon die Künstler erzählen. Letzdenendes kann man das nich pauschalisieren, weil diese Musik eine Lebenseinstellung ist, egal wo sie herkommt. Ich als Hamburger bin mit deutschem Hip Hop aufgewachsen und weiss, wie sich das alles entwickelt hat und begrenze das auch nicht auf meine Region. Dass das ganze Rap Ding irgendwann qualitativ aus der Bahn gelaufen ist, bestreite ich jedoch keinesfalls.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

es ist eine Sache von Schicksalen zu singen und vielleicht etwas Lebenserfahrung zu verbreiten, aber etwas anders einen coolen möchtegern Macker zu presentieren, einen auf dicken Gangster zu machen, darüber zu singen wie gern man dem einen oder anderen die fresse polieren will, wie super es doch ist Frauen wie absolute Schlampen zu behandeln u.s.w.! Das finde ich störend.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Mai 2010)

Die deutschen Künstler nehmen die Musik selbst weniger ernst, als ihre Inszenierung. Vorrangig für die ist es zu posieren, nicht zu musizieren bzw. zu rappen. Daher verkommt die Musik da zu Selbstzweck. Ich kenne auch jede Menge deutsche Rapsongs und daher auch gewisse Ausnahmen, was jedoch nichts an meiner prinzipiellen Einstellung gegen deutschen HipHop ändert.


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

@kaktus: Ich glaube wir reden mit zwei ganz unterschiedlichen Arten von Hip Hop aneinander vorbei. Das was du meinst, hat in meinen Augen nichts mit Hip Hop zu tun. Der Begriff "Straßenrap" heisst für mich noch lange nicht, dass diese eine Art von Hip Hop gemeint ist. Hip Hop im allgemeinen ist ursprünglich "von der Straße" und beinhaltet MCing, Sprayen und Breakdance.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Wie ich bereits sagte, ich weiß nicht wie das eingeordnet wird was ich meine. Ich bezeichne es als Straßen Rapp. Wenn das falsch ist, sorry, kenne mich da nicht aus. 
Anderes Beispiel dafür, geh mal zu einem Metler und sag ihm das Sepultura Metal ist. Der wird dich für blöde verkaufen und dir mit Trash/Speed Metal kommen und dir sagen das es mit Metal nichts zu tun hat. 

Wie gesagt, mir gehts um den Gangster Rap. und Sido ist da in meinen Augen einer der schlimmsten die bekannt geworden sind. Zumal er in meinen Augen die Musik nicht lebt sondern die Leute von vorne bis hinten verarscht. Gibt aber ja noch genug andere wie er hier in Deutschland.


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Metal ist natürlich ein guter Vergleich. neben Hip Hop höre ich eigentlich bevorzugt elektronische Musik, speziell Psytrance. Wenn ich zu jemandem, der diese Musik nicht kennt, sagen würde, dass ich diese Musik in die Sparte "Techno" einordnen würde, denkt der natürlich sofort an diesen ganzen Poptechno Kram, der sich auf solchen Future Trance, Dream Dance oder Tunnel Samplern anhäufen und so wenig mit der Musikrichtung die ich meine zu tun hat, als würde man Metallica mit Tokio Hotel vergleichen.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Es ist immer schwierig eine Musikrichtung als Laie einzuordnen. Und man bekommt oft auf den Deckel. Finde es aber auch manchmal albern wie man sich darüber streiten kann wenn eine Band zwei Richtungen in einem Stil vereint. 

Naja, aber ich denke es ist klar was ich bei Hipp Hopp meinte. 

Persönlich höre ich fast gar keine Musik mehr. Mag es mittlerweile eher ruhiger.  Und wenns mal krachen soll, dann bitte mit ordentlich E-Gitarre, Schlagzeug und einer röhrenden Stimme mit harten Texten


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

doppelpost


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

Kaktus schrieb:


> .  Und wenns mal krachen soll, dann bitte mit ordentlich E-Gitarre, Schlagzeug und einer röhrenden Stimme mit harten Texten


  1996 von manson


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Zum Beispiel  Manson mag ich, auch wenn man ihn nicht zu ernst nehmen sollte. Aber allgemein bin ich kein Musik fetischist. Wenn ich 5-6 mal im Jahr mit voller Absicht Musik für mich an mache ist das schon viel. 
Meine Freundin fährt eine ganz andere Schiene und hört Conner Oberst oder Leonard Cohen.


----------



## psyphly (8. Mai 2010)

auf manson wurde ich durch bowling for columbine aufmerksam, weil ihm bzw. der musik der band marilyn manson die schuld an dem massaker an der highschool gegeben wurde. gleiches thema wie amokläufe durch killerspiele und so einem blödsinn, behauptet von dummen,oberflächlichen menschen die keine ahnung haben und unbedingt einen sündenbock brauchen....

jedenfalls hat herr warner dem herrn moore gegenüber ein paar statements gebracht, die mich schwer beeindruckt haben. der typ hat das system gecheckt. und obwohl ich diese musik im allgemeinen nicht viel gehört habe.......mansons platten sind genial gewesen damals


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Manson ist hoch intelligent. Ich hatte ihn in in einigen anderen Interviews gesehen und war ehrlich gesagt sehr erstaunt was er so von sich gegeben hat. Interessant finde ich auch seine Aussage das er die Leute absolut nicht versteht die ihn nachahmen wollen. Er hält die Leute für dumm weil sie einem vermeintlichen Symbol hinter her laufen. Er wäre eben er und interessiere sich nicht für Leute die sein wollen wie er da es die Individualität des Einzelnen ja überspielen würde.


----------



## rebel4life (8. Mai 2010)

Cohen ist auch chillig, genauso wie Manfred Manns Earth Band, aber einige der Songs kann ich gar nicht leiden, z.B. 5-4-3-2-1, wobei ich nur die Lieder in der Playlist hab, die mir gefallen. Blinded by the light ist natürlich darunter.


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

Cohen ist genial. Meine Freundin war letztes Jahr in Berlin auf seinem Konzert. Ich habe mir das Video dazu angesehen und war sofort begeistert von diesem Mann. So alt, und trotzdem so viel Energie. Und was mir imponiert hat, er wirkt auf der Bühne nicht wie ein Star sondern wie ein normaler Mensch der nichts vorspielen muss sondern da oben tatsächlich seinen Spaß hat. Das merkt man über deutlich. 
Wenn ich mir andere Gruppen und Sängern ansehe, die spielen auf der Bühne nur ein festes Programm ab. Gutes Beispiel Tote Hosen. Vor vielen vielen Jahren auf zwei Konzerten gewesen die zufällig nach einander liefen (erst Mannheim dann Frankfurt). Die Show wirkte in Mannheim sehr überzeugend und spontan, auch die Sprüche. Dann in Frankfurt... exakt der selbe Quatsch, alles gestellt, die selben Sprüche, nichts spontan, alles geplant. Schauspielerei der ersten Klasse mit völliger Publikumsverarsche.


----------



## netheral (14. Mai 2010)

Zu den Hass-Songs...

Lady Gaga - Telephone
Wie bitte kann man mit so einem belanglosen Geplärre in die Charts? (08/50)^6

Allgemein diese ganze Musik, die nur zum Geld machen produziert wird...


----------



## Painkiller (21. Mai 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Zu den Hass-Songs...
> 
> Lady Gaga - Telephone
> Wie bitte kann man mit so einem belanglosen Geplärre in die Charts? (08/50)^6
> ...


 

sign...


----------



## Herbboy (21. Mai 2010)

Naja, wenn man den ein oder anderen gaga-Song mal live nur per Klavier hört, sind die musikalisch gar nicht mal so ohne. Aber die Version für die Charts sind natürlich Plastik-Pop³, wobei ich viele andere Bands "moralisch" schlimmer finde, die ihre Songs nicht mal selber schreiben und die wirklich von Gunrd auf ein geplantes Produkt sind  die gaga hat wenigstens individualität, auch wenn ich die Musik ebenfalls nicht mag.

ps: es heißt 08/15, nicht 50.


----------



## psyphly (24. Mai 2010)

zum brechen sind auch noch diese ganzen pseudo-intelektuellen depri-emo bands wie schandmaul, in extremo oder subway to sally, die nichts als schlechte laune verbreiten. 

und jetzt kommt: ich würde die texte nur nicht verstehen.


----------



## Nucleus (24. Mai 2010)

In Extremo und Schandmaul sollen Emo sein?

Wo lebst Du denn? O_o


----------



## psyphly (24. Mai 2010)

naja nich emo. aber trotzdem meistens nicht gerade fröhlich


----------



## Nucleus (24. Mai 2010)

Dann musst Du Dir mal die (alten) Alben von In Extremo genauer anhören.
Da sind sogar einige geile Partysongs dabei


----------



## fpsJunkie (25. Mai 2010)

Lady Gaga - Bad Romance oder wie der scheissdreck heisst^^ 
Da bekomm ich immer fast nen aggroanfall wenn die das alle 10 min im radio spielen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2010)

Satellite - Lena Meyer Landrut. 
Sowohl Interpret als auch Song gehen mir langsam sowas von gewaltig auf die Nerven.


----------



## herethic (25. Mai 2010)

Wenn schon ein Cohen dann Chris


----------



## padme (26. Mai 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Satellite - Lena Meyer Landrut.
> Sowohl Interpret als auch Song gehen mir langsam sowas von gewaltig auf die Nerven.


  der song ist schon vor start des song contest völlig ausgelutscht..


----------



## landlord (26. Mai 2010)

Für mich ist das eindeutig Ace of Base - All that she wants... 

Musste mir den Mist auf einem Schulausflug ohne Witz 3 Std. am Stück anhören... Man sollte den Busfahrer auf Verletzung der UN-Antifolter-Konventionen verklagen...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> zum brechen sind auch noch diese ganzen pseudo-intelektuellen depri-emo bands wie schandmaul, in extremo oder subway to sally, die nichts als schlechte laune verbreiten.
> 
> und jetzt kommt: ich würde die texte nur nicht verstehen.


 
wieso "pseudo-intellektuell" ? ^^  

Die machen einfach nur Musik, die denen selber gefällt, und zwar schon seit etlichen Jahren. Das ist nicht mit Absicht "depri" oder "intellektuell". Es ist vom Stil her halt ne Mischung aus Mittelalter, Folk und Rock - das wird dann zwangsweise eher melancholisch vom Sound her.  

Es gibt nunmal Musikstile, die etwas melancholischer klingen - die og. zB werden nicht zuletzt deswegen auch gern mal in der Gothic-Szene gehört. 

Für nen Gothic hören sich die sogar eher fröhlich an, und die Texte sind eher banal


----------



## SA\V/ANT (31. Mai 2010)

Satellite

..von dieser einen..


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Satellite
> 
> ..von dieser einen..


 
sign...


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

So schlimm find ich das Lied nicht im Vergleich zu "Lass die Leute reden", der Hype und das andauernde hoch und runtergespiele nervt, wenn man das einmal am Tag bringen würde wäre es noch erträglich, aber so kommt das bei den Radiosendern 5x in der Stunde weil die ja so toll ist und Deutschland gerettet hat blablabla...


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> So schlimm find ich das Lied nicht im Vergleich zu "Lass die Leute reden", der Hype und das andauernde hoch und runtergespiele nervt, wenn man das einmal am Tag bringen würde wäre es noch erträglich, aber so kommt das bei den Radiosendern 5x in der Stunde weil die ja so toll ist und Deutschland gerettet hat blablabla...


 

Und genau deswegen hör ich kein Radio...!!!


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Du hasts gut.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Ich bin in der Arbeit dazu schon fast genötigt.


 

hihi, lass raten!? von deinen Arbeitskolleginen?  

Ich hab ein Büro für mich alleine. Ich hör immer Musik auf meinem SE Aino + Sennheiser-Kopfhörer...^^ xD Zum Glück muss ich mir Radio nicht antun..^^


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Guten Tag.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Kolleg*en* keine weiblichen, dann könnte ich es noch verstehen, aber...
> 
> In der Ausbildungswerkstatt...


 
Woot? Männlich? Die haben Geschmacksverirrung.... 

Mein Beileid...


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

Wenn man mal Metal per mp3player laufen lässt oder schlichtweg guten Rock oder z.B. Cohen oder auch Manfred Manns Earth Band, dann kommt gleich von ein paar ihhh, scheiss "schwule" Musik, mach den Lärm aus, bla bla, nur so ne ******** ala Lady Gaga die immer das gleiche hinstottert darf laufen, damit die nicht gleich rummeckern.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Wenn man mal Metal per mp3player laufen lässt oder schlichtweg guten Rock oder z.B. Cohen oder auch Manfred Manns Earth Band, dann kommt gleich von ein paar ihhh, scheiss "schwule" Musik, mach den Lärm aus, bla bla, nur so ne ******** ala Lady Gaga die immer das gleiche hinstottert darf laufen, damit die nicht gleich rummeckern.


 
Mal ne Frage: Wie alt sind die?

Kommen mir vor wie MTV-Kinder....


----------



## rebel4life (2. Juni 2010)

18-21.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juni 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> 18-21.


 

Hätt ich bloß nicht gefragt...^^ Sind MTV-Kinder... 
Anti-Mainstream FTW....


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (11. Juni 2010)

Das ganze Atzen-Geschisse!


----------



## kazuo (16. Juni 2010)

Justin Bieber !!! 
der geht einfach mal garnicht


----------



## ole88 (16. Juni 2010)

schnappi das zugedröhnte krokodil


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

ich hasse generell pop. nur noch so weiber die mir die ohren voll heulen, gepaart mit ner musik die ich gerne zum einschlafen benutze. und der rotz läuft auch nich den ganzen tag im radio. zum kotzen 
wieso gibts heute denn (fast) keine band mehr, mit roher musik, geilen riffs, power und nem geilen beat ala AC/DC, Kiss, rammstein usw???


----------



## Computer-Willi (22. Juni 2010)

Ich mag zur Zeit Hip Hop/ Rap überhaupt nicht. Vor allem der deutsche Hip Hop/ Rap , nennen wir mal ein Beispiel. Aggro-TV ist ein gutes, das "läuft" mir bei youtube.de des öfteren über den Weg. Furchtbar, unbeschreiblich, ah...zum weglaufen!!!
Ich höre persönlich Queen und AC/DC gerne, ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache.

Einen schönen Gruß hinterlässt

Computer-Willi


----------



## psyphly (23. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich hasse generell pop. nur noch so weiber die mir die ohren voll heulen, gepaart mit ner musik die ich gerne zum einschlafen benutze. und der rotz läuft auch nich den ganzen tag im radio. zum kotzen
> wieso gibts heute denn (fast) keine band mehr, mit roher musik, geilen riffs, power und nem geilen beat ala AC/DC, Kiss, rammstein usw???



AC/DC, Rammstein und Kiss IST Popmusik!


----------



## wubroha (23. Juni 2010)

"Schland oh Schland" bzw. "Satellite"


----------



## JonnyB1989 (23. Juni 2010)

Verhasst sind bei mir zur Zeit Knaan - Waving Flag und Shakira - Waka Waka. können die Radiosender endlich mal was anderes spielen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Juni 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> AC/DC, Rammstein und Kiss IST Popmusik!


 
Wie bitte?


----------



## Painkiller (23. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wie bitte?


 

Dacht ich auch gerade.... -.-


----------



## Sundog (25. Juni 2010)

Pop (Pop steht eigentlich für "Popular" und bedeutet deshalb in etwa populär oder beliebt) ist ja eigentlich keine richtige Musikrichtung sondern eher eine Art die Musik "auf jeden Fall zum Erfolg zu führen". So werden meistens schon vorher bekannte Melodien oder Texte benutzt, um dieses Ziel auch wirklich ereichen zu können. So kommt auch der Effekt zustande, dass sich Pop-Musik immer ähnlich anhört. Ich würde also nicht unbedingt sagen, dass AC/DC und Kiss Pop-Musik machen oder gemacht haben. Ihre Musik war nur zu ihrer Zeit sehr beliebt oder ist noch heute sehr beliebt und könnte deshalb als Pop-Musik bezeichnet werden. Bei Rammstein kenn ich mich nicht so aus. Ich höre kein Rammstein.


----------



## moe (25. Juni 2010)

psyphly schrieb:


> AC/DC, Rammstein und Kiss IST Popmusik!



 what?
ähm, jaa. is klar. und sido und bushido sind r'n'b oder wie?
pop-musik steht (/stand mal) für "popular music", was aber mit der heutigen pop-musik nicht mehr zu vergleichen ist.


btt: diese ganzen "wm-songs", die vor der wm schon nervig waren. wann hört das denn endlich auf??


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

ACDC ist pop??? lol was n das fürn käse  ACDC ist Hard Rock, genau so wie kiss. Rammstein ist heavy metal. Pop ist keine musik, pop ist eine krankheit!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Pop ist keine musik, pop ist eine krankheit!


 
Da kennst du dich aber in der Branche nicht lange genug aus, um das zu behaupten.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da kennst du dich aber in der Branche nicht lange genug aus, um das zu behaupten.


mir reicht das ,,pop" das ich seit ich auf der welt ibn hören muss  vielleicht wars frrüher mal besser, aber heute IST pop eine krankheit (ich glaub die sänger/innen sind selber auch krank, sonst würden sie nicht so rumheulen )


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Rammstein ist heavy metal



LL

@Topic

Mich nervt dieses Lied, das in Happen bei der ZDF-Übertragung von WM-Spielen kommt. Irgendwas von wegen "marching on".

So ein Kack...


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

@nucleus: was ist rammstein sonst für ne musikrichtung? OK, neue deutsche härte nennt man sie noch, aber das is keine offizielle musikrichtung  Man kann die musikrichtung natürlich auch in die große Kategorie rock einordnen. 
Auf jeden fall ist rammstein besser als die ganzen pop-weiber da


----------



## Nucleus (27. Juni 2010)

Ich würde sie grob in Industrial Metal einordnen... zu Heavy gehören sie auf keinen Fall


----------



## Lacri (27. Juni 2010)

Industrial, jop.

Aktuell hasse ich Rusted from the Rain von Billy Talent. Das Album ist ja genial, aber das Lied nervt einfach nur noch.

Allgemein kann ich Intro-Songs nicht leiden. Wieso bringt man Lieder auf ein Album, die sich niemand (wenn überhaupt) mehr als ein mal anhört?


----------



## Sundog (27. Juni 2010)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass Rammstein Nu-Metal macht. Aber da sagt sowie so jeder etwas anderes.

@Lacri
Nicht in allen Stilen sind die Intro´s schlimm. Ich hör mir z.B. immer sehr gerne die Intro´s von Eluveitie oder Odroerir und Mehnir. Im Folk-Metal fügen sie sich immer sehr gut in das Gesamtbild des Album´s ein. Außerdem sollte man Intro´s immer im Zusammenhang mit dem Album anhören. Da werden sie meistens auch besser.

BTT:
Ich kann  zur Zeit einfach nicht mehr Satelite hören. Das läuft ja rauf und runter und ich muss gezwungener Masen immer mal wenn meine Eltern zu Hause sind.


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

selbe Meinung wie die User über mir...

Pop ist eine Krankheit *g*

Am meisten nervt mich im Moment alles erdenkliche von Lady Gaga


lg matze


----------



## Lacri (27. Juni 2010)

Da stimme ich voll zu. Lady Gaga ist die Inkarnation des Bösen. ZUm Glück wird sie mit den nächsten Herbstkollektion aus der Mode kommen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

hmm, Nu-metal is rammstein aber auch nich, nu-metal is slipknot  
Aber eins is rammstein auf jeden fall: GEIL!


----------



## Dogfish_Rising (27. Juni 2010)

Lacri schrieb:


> Da stimme ich voll zu. Lady Gaga ist die Inkarnation des Bösen. ZUm Glück wird sie mit den nächsten Herbstkollektion aus der Mode kommen.


Auch ich stimme da zu.
Rammstein Nu Metal? Nunja, Nu Metal ist zwar mittlerweile ein recht großer Bereich, aber ob Rammstein da reinpasst ...


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Rammstein selbst bezeichnet ihre Musik als "Tanzmetall".
Ich ordne es für mich persönlich in den Hard Rock-Bereich ein, mit leichten Anleihen aus anderen Genres.


----------



## der Türke (27. Juni 2010)

Bushido WM Song!

Tokio Hotel
Und 
Waka Waka von Shakira KANN DAS NICHT MEHR HÖRN!!!!


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2010)

Ach, der Typ hat auch 'n WM-Song gemacht?


----------



## der Türke (27. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, der Typ hat auch 'n WM-Song gemacht?



JA!;; Leider muss ich sagen!

Zum Glück war RTL so Gnädig dort dann abzuschalten


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber eins is rammstein auf jeden fall: GEIL!



Ähmmm... nein!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ähmmm... nein!


aber lady gaga is geil wa


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

In Zeiten von Lena-Meyer Landrut und Aggro-Berlin ist Rammstein eine absulute Wohltat. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die mit Werke wie "Du hast" oder "Engel" richtig geile Songs im Portfolio haben. Natürlich sind ihre Texte und Till Lindemanns Gesang Geschmackssache, aber wenigstens kein Mainstream-Gedudel, wie das Zeug was im Radio läuft.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Juni 2010)

> Allgemein kann ich Intro-Songs nicht leiden. Wieso bringt man Lieder auf ein Album, die sich niemand (wenn überhaupt) mehr als ein mal anhört?


Intro-Songs gehören aber oft zum Konzept des Albums. Vernünftige Musik-Alben sind eben nicht so gedacht, das man sich einen Song einzeln anhört, sonder das Album als Ganzes sieht, das Intro ist also im Kontext des Albums zu sehen und gehört stilistisch als Einleitung einfach dazu um einen auf die Stimmung des Albums vorzubereiten und den Hörer in die Musik einzuführen.
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch viele Intro-Songs die für sich alleine schon sehr genial sind:

- The XX - XX - Intro
- AFI - Black Sails in the Sunset - Strength through Wounding
- AFI - Sing the Sorrow - Miseria Cantare (The Beginning)
- Brand New - Deja Entendu - Tautou
- System of a Down  - Mezmerize - Soldier Side
- Death in Vegas - Scorpio Rising - Leather
- Pink Floyd - The Wall - In the Flesh?

um nur mal ein paar Anspieltipps für geniale Intros zu nennen 

@T:
Ich kann den ZDF-WM -Song Marching On von Timbaland nicht mehr hören...ständig wird der bei denen angepsielt -.-


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> aber lady gaga is geil wa



Auch hier:

Ähmmmm... nein! 

@Rammstein

Technisch sind sie eine Katastrophe - das erste Lied, das ich mir auf Gitarre beigebracht hatte war nicht umsonst "Asche zu Asche". Keines der Instrumente wird technisch auch nur ansatzweise ausgereizt.

Das Einzige, was Rammstein, neben einer beeindruckenden Bühneshow, beherrschen, sind einprägsame Ohrwurm-Melodien.

Und das reicht mir persönlich einfach nicht


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, man muss nicht immer Instrumente möglichst maximal einsetzen, um gute Lieder zu erzeugen.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist wahr, ist aber, im Falle von Rammstein, für mich, ein Grund sie nicht zu mögen


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Naja, man muss nicht immer Instrumente möglichst maximal einsetzen, um gute Lieder zu erzeugen.


richtig. ein paar gute riffs und n guter beat reichen völlig aus. bestes beispiel is ACDC, deren musik is auch relativ einfach gestrickt, und trotzdem wird sie noch heute nach über 30 Jahren gehört 
P.S.: Aggro Berlin gibts schon lange nich mehr


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, AC/DC ist da nur bedingt ein gutes Beispiel... Angus Young ist ja ein Virtuose 

Gut... der Rest ist Basic


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

Möglicherweise reicht auch schon eine gute Vermarktung aus. Sonst gäbe es nicht so viel wirklich nicht gute Musik.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> bestes beispiel is ACDC, deren musik is auch relativ einfach gestrickt, und trotzdem wird sie noch heute nach über 30 Jahren gehört


AC/DC regt nicht langsam gewaltig auf, ständig hört man nur 2 ihrer etlichen Lieder im Radio, zumal mich die geschwollene Stimme des Sängers auf Dauer unglaublich auf die Nieren geht.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> P.S.: Aggro Berlin gibts schon lange nich mehr


 Ich weiß, aber ich nehme das immer als Sammelbegriff für den kompletten deutschen Möchtegern-HipHop-Müll her..


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

> Ich weiß, aber ich nehme das immer als Sammelbegriff für den kompletten deutschen Möchtegern-HipHop-Müll her..



Spricht du damit nur den Gangster-Müll an, oder auch solche Gruppen wie Fanta4, Blumentopf und Dendemann?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Für mich alles dasselbe, egal ob mit Gangster-Gepose oder nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Dann solltest du dir mal KIZ reinziehen... (zumindest das was auf Wiki drüber steht)

KIZ kritisiert und parodiert sehr hart in ihren Texten, nur hört man es so gut wie nicht raus.





Spoiler



Einige Tracks und deren versteckter Inhalt

Geld essen (Ausgestopfte Rapper) 
Der Song ist die erste Singleauskopplung des Albums, welche am selben Tag wie das Album erschien. Im Video, welches unter der Regie von Joern Heitmann gedreht wurde, inszenierten K.I.Z. einen Hahnenkampf zwischen Black-Metal-Fans, die Corpsepaint tragen, und den Droogs aus Stanley Kubricks Film Uhrwerk Orange. Ein schwules Hip-Hop-Paar beim Zungenkuss zeigt die gewollte Provokation der Band, womit sich das Video stark von üblichen Hip-Hop-Videos unterscheidet und die eigene Zielgruppe vor den Kopf stößt.

„[…] wir dachten uns bloß, dass man mit so etwas banalem wahrscheinlich viele Leute schocken kann, da Homophobie ja ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Deutschseins ist.[1]“

Die Textzeile („Ich bin unbeliebt, seit dem ich beim Bunker unterschrieb, mach ich menschenverachtende Untergrundmusik“) ist eine Anspielung auf Funny van Dannens Lied „Menschenverachtende Untergrundmusik“.

Klassenfahrt 
Das Lied stellt anhand einer Klassenfahrt die Probleme der Jugendgewalt dar und spielt gezielt auf die Geschehnisse der Rütli-Schule sowie Columbine an. Des Weiteren wird der Unterschied zwischen der Großstadt und dem Land überspitzt dargestellt („Wir aus der Hauptstadt haben euch das Feuer gebracht, nachts in deiner Scheune hast du's mit den Schweinen gemacht“). Auf dem Album existieren zwei Versionen, die sich nur im Beat (dem Flashgordon Remix) unterscheiden.

Spasst 
Der Song soll die zweite Singleauskopplung des Albums und ebenfalls mit einem Video von Regisseur Joern Heitmann versehen werden.[4] Die Textstelle in Nicos Part „Schubs mich nicht, weil ich am Abgrund stehe […]“ ist eine Referenz zum Lied The Message von Grandmaster Flash & the Furious Five, in dem es heißt „Don't push me, cause I'm close to the edge!“. Das eingespielte Sample stammt aus dem Chorus des Liedes Whoomp! (There It Is) der Hip-Hop-Band Tag Team. Der Song wurde von Biztram produziert.

Böhses Mädchen 
Das Lied thematisiert die zunehmende Jugendgewalt unter Mädchen. Dabei bringen die Mitglieder von K.I.Z. zum Ausdruck, dass sie Beziehungen zu „bösen Mädchen“, welche sich über die Verhaltensweisen „normaler“ Frauen lustig machen, anstreben. Die unkorrekte Schreibweise des Titels ist an dem Namen der Band Böhse Onkelz angelehnt und wurde von K.I.Z. bereits bei dem Titel ihres Mixtapes Böhse Enkelz aufgegriffen. Als Feature ist der Rapper Massimo auf dem Lied vertreten. Eine Textstelle endet mit dem Sample „Wenn ich sterbe, dann zumindest mit dem Puller in 'ner *****“, welches aus dem Lied Pimplegionär von Kool Savas stammt.

Hahnenkampf 
Der Song ist das Titellied des Albums. Die Textstelle „Guten Tag, guten Tag, wir haben dein Leben gefickt“ ist eine Persiflage des Liedes Guten Tag der Band Wir sind Helden. Das Lied selbst sollte auch erst Guten Tag heißen, wurde dann aber geändert, da ein Song mit dem Albumtitel noch fehlte.

Pauch It 
Ein Song über das Rauchen welcher mit einem Zitat aus dem Film xXx – Triple X beginnt. Dabei werden die Folgen des Tabakkonsums in ironischer Weise dargestellt („Guck wie ich Kippenstummel aufhebe, ich spare für die Lungenprothese“). Besonders auf die Problematik des Kettenrauchens wird angespielt („Ich rauche beim Sport, rauche beim Sex, natürlich beim Kacken auch“). Der Refrain beinhaltet unter anderem die Zeile: „Ich rauche gerne - bis ich sterbe“.

Der Schöne Und Das Biest 
In Der Schöne und das Biest, geht es um eher ungewöhnliche Beziehungen. Dabei wird im erstem Part die Beziehung zu einer obdachlosen Alkoholikerin dargestellt, wobei die Beziehung jedoch lediglich auf den sexuellen Aspekt reduziert wird („Denn ein Mann muss tun, was sein Schwanz tun will“). Der zweite Part beschreibt die Beziehung zu einer 80jährigen Rentnerin. Auch hierbei wird das Thema mit schwarzem Humor angegangen („Der Krankenwagen hat eine Reifenpanne - Und du kommst langsam in die Leichenstarre“). Der letzte Part behandelt, in Anlehnung an die ersten beiden Parts, in denen es um Beziehungen zu als eher abstoßend empfundenen Frauen ging, die Beziehung zu einem weiblichen Nazi. Gespickt mit Anspielungen („Das totale Glied“) und dem Umdeuten von faschistischer Rassenideologie („Ich erfülle das Klischee – schwarzer Riesenschwanz“), stellt dieser Part die sexuell motivierte Beziehung zwischen einer NPD-Wählerin und einem autonomen Antifaschisten dar.

Walpurgisnacht 
Der Song „Walpurgisnacht“ handelt von einer Person, die in der Walpurgisnacht ihr Unwesen treibt. Besonders fallen die Textpassagen „Die Sonne scheint mir aus dem Arsch“ und „…setze meine Schweinekopfmaske auf“ auf, welche den Rapper Sido parodieren, der meist mit einer Totenkopfmaske auftritt und in seinem Lied „Mein Block“ den Satz: „…doch im MV scheint mir die Sonne aus'm Arsch“ rappt. Außerdem kann sich die Textpassage auf die Filmreihe Saw beziehen, wo sich der Kidnapper vor seiner Tat eine Schweinekopfmaske aufzieht.

11. Plage 
Der Titel ist eine Anspielung an die Zehn Plagen, welche laut der Bibel über Ägypten kamen. Die Textstelle „Ich hänge mit Torch an der Bar, wir langen Mädels an den Arsch“ ist eine Hommage an Torchs Lied Wir waren mal Stars.

Wenn es brennt 
Der Song ist sozialkritisch und thematisiert in ironischer Weise Probleme wie das Ghetto („Im Ghetto mag dich jeder: Ein Euro Straßenfeger“), Migrationshintergründe („Schmeiß deine Lehre fort, begeh nen Ehrenmord“), Gleichberechtigung („Mädchen, du musst keine Ausbildung machen, du kannst dein Leben lang für einen Mann Kochen und Waschen“), Gewalt in der Familie („Fernsehen, Bier trinken, seine Frau schlagen“), Selbstmord („Spring aus dem Zehnten ins Glück, Bruder ich bete für dich“), Gewalt an Schulen („Rache für die 6 in Mathe liegt in Papas Waffenschrank“), Drogen („Für jeden gibt es Arbeit hier, Bruder du kannst Koks ticken“), Arbeitslosigkeit („Du kannst dich langsam auf deinem Schuldenberg ausruhen“), Chancenlosigkeit („Glaub an dich, du wirst es schon nicht schaffen“), Homophobie („Brich die Schule ab, stich ein Schwulen ab“) und Antisemitismus („Auch du kannst ein Künstler sein, bemal ein Judengrab“). Der Track sollte erst Bleib liegen heißen, wurde dann aber zu Wenn es brennt umbenannt.

Ellenbogengesellschaft (Pogen) 
Der Song erschien am 29. Juni 2007 als eSingle und ist somit nicht in den Geschäften, sondern nur als Download erhältlich. Der Refrain des Liedes thematisiert den Pogo-Tanz der seine Ursprünge in der Punkszene hat und in der Hip-Hop-Szene auch beim Crunk üblich ist. Die einzelnen Strophen setzen sich jedoch hauptsächlich aus humorvollen Wortspielen zusammen („Ich finde dich doch ******* - Wo is' mein Finderlohn?“).

Herbstzeitblätter 
Der Song parodiert flowmäßig wie auch textlich andere deutsche Rapper. Der Flow erinnert sehr an Kool Savas, Sentino und Snaga & Pillath und viele Textstellen sind von Ercandize („Es wird Zeit, dass ihr English learned“), Saad und Bushido („Guck dir diesen Jungen an“), Kollegah („Ich hab jetzt ein Batmobil“), Fler („Das Game in der Hand“) und Samy Deluxe („Der Unfickbare…“) direkt übernommen. Zudem ist die Passage („Wir strecken unsere Hände in Richtung der aufgehenden lila Sonne“ eine Anspielung auf das Video der Rap-Combo Die Fantastischen Vier zu ihren Song Ernten was wir säen. Das Lied endet mit verschiedenen Sample-Ausschnitten von Songs der Headliners, Sentino, Massive Töne, Ercandize, sowie Toni L. Darin werden bewusst unterdurchschnittliche Reime ("Und jeder Satz trifft dich hart wie 'ne Kampfmaschine") der genannten Künstler zitiert.

Der gesamte Text ist eine Parodie und setzt sich bewusst aus schlechten oder sinnlosen Vergleichen zusammen („Ich bin hart wie ein hartes Brot“; „Wir sind back so als wärn wir grad wiedergekommen“; „Und das Game brennt wie wenn wir’s angezündet hätten“; „Ihr seid wie Schwule, ihr seht so wie Gays aus“). Des Weiteren finden sich Parodien z. B. auf die Schwulenfeindlichkeit („Es wird Zeit sich auch mal unter Männern an die Schwänze zu greifen“).

Neuruppin 
Das Lied ist eine Coverversion der The House of the Rising Sun-Version von The Animals und Gunter Gabriels "Es steht ein Haus im Kosovo". Der Titel wurde in „ein Haus in Neuruppin“ abgewandelt. Es handelt von einem abgestumpften Ich-Erzähler, welcher am Wochenende Frauen umbringt. Der Liedtext enthält Parallelen zu den Taten Carl Großmanns, die jedoch nicht absichtlich entstanden sind. Vielmehr wurde die Band erst im Nachhinein auf die Geschichte Großmanns aufmerksam gemacht.[5] Das Lied wurde als eSingle ausgekoppelt und ein interaktives Musikvideo dazu erstellt.[6] Im Video selbst wird ein Bezug zu Großmann hergestellt. Kuba und Cannibal Rob haben an dem Lied mitgewirkt.

„Nico sagt, das sei die beste Melodie, die je geschrieben worden ist, er wollte schon immer einen Beat daraus machen. Also hat er sich mit Grzegorz hingesetzt und das getan. Außer Grzegorz’ Klampfe gibt es übrigens noch eine von unserem ehemaligen Crewmitglied MTK eingespielte Geige auf dem Song.[1]“

Der durch die Tür Geher 
Der Song ist der einzige Solotrack des Albums. Nico, der Interpret des Liedes, hat neben dem Text auch den Beat selbst gemacht. Der Refrain des Liedes besteht aus Samples des Songs Los geht’s, welcher zuvor auf dem Mixtape Böhse Enkelz erschienen ist. Der durch die Tür Geher, wurde in diesem Song mit den Zeilen: „Ne du kommst nicht rein, ich bin der Türsteher - Was meinste wer ick bin? Der durch die Tür Geher!“ geschaffen. In Anlehnung daran, wurde diesem Charakter, mit seinem berlinerischem Dialekt, auf Hahnenkampf ein Track gewidmet. Der „Durch die Tür Geher“ rappt auf beiden Songs aus der Sicht eines ungepflegten pöbelnden Alkoholikers.

„Sexismus gegen Rechts“. Das Album kritisiert, meist ironisierend, Missstände in Gesellschaft, Politik und Wirtschaft


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich mag deutschen HipHop aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## don237 (28. Juni 2010)

weiß jetzt net obs schon dabei war, aber was mich momentan nervt ist dieses Schland oh Schland cover von Satellite

Und bei Deutschem Hip-Hop sollte man sich nicht allein von dem Müll auf MTV und Konsorten beeinflussen lassen, wenn man mal n bisschen guckt findet man echt gute sachen ...
wie Painkiller schon meinte z.b. Blumentopf und Dendemann.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

don237 schrieb:


> weiß jetzt net obs schon dabei war, aber was mich momentan nervt ist dieses Schland oh Schland cover von Satellite
> 
> Und bei Deutschem Hip-Hop sollte man sich nicht allein von dem Müll auf MTV und Konsorten beeinflussen lassen, wenn man mal n bisschen guckt findet man echt gute sachen ...
> wie Painkiller schon meinte z.b. Blumentopf und Dendemann.


 

oder auch "zwoeins" wenn dir das was sagt...^^



> Ich mag deutschen HipHop aus Prinzip nicht.


 
Dagegen sag ich ja nix.  Aber es gibt durchaus Künstler/Gruppen die nicht nur über Gangsterzeug rapen sondern auch Kritik am System oder der Gesellschaft zeigen. Daher is für mich HipHop nicht gleich Gangstermüll...^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich bezeichne HipHop ja nicht als Gangstermüll, sondern werfe der deutschen Variante Nachahmung, Heuchlerei und Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem Original vor.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bezeichne HipHop ja nicht als Gangstermüll, sondern werfe der deutschen Variante Nachahmung, Heuchlerei und Respektlosigkeit gegenüber dem Original vor.


 
Bei einigen mag das stimmen, aber sicher nicht bei allen... 
Bin auch kein Freund des Gangsterzeugs...


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

KIZ is meiner meinung nach der größte müll, was die fpr ne gequirlte ******** verzapfen und in was für nem ton, das is für mich schon über der grenze  
@2face: du hast recht, das Radio spielt viel zu wenig songs von AC/DC. AC/DC hat enorm viele lieder, und davon sind alle gut. aber wenn man immer nur 2 oder 3 zu hören bekommt, isses halt ********. deswegen hör ich auch kein radio, weil da sowieso nie das kommt was ich als gute musik definiere


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

> KIZ is meiner meinung nach der größte müll, was die fpr ne gequirlte ******** verzapfen und in was für nem ton, das is für mich schon über der grenze



Tjo, wie schon gesagt, der Inhalt ihrer Texte ist schwer rauszufinden... Da kanns für den einen oder anderen schon mal nach gequirlter ******* klingen. Aber auch schon mal dran gedacht, das der Ton gewollt ist, um zu provozieren...^^ xD

Zum Thema Radio:

Was da läuft kann man eh vergessen.... AC/DC hat so gute Lieder, aber es laufen immer die selben auf und ab.... War mit Metallica nicht anders... Nothing else Matters rauf und runter... -.-


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

Den durchschnittlichen Radio-Hörer stört es auch nicht, wenn er den ganze Tag lang das selbe Lied hört.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Lacri schrieb:


> Den durchschnittlichen Radio-Hörer stört es auch nicht, wenn er den ganze Tag lang das selbe Lied hört.


 

Tjo, mich aber schon.... Daher hat Radio bei mir Sendepause....


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> @2face: du hast recht, das Radio spielt viel zu wenig songs von AC/DC. AC/DC hat enorm viele lieder, und davon sind alle gut. aber wenn man immer nur 2 oder 3 zu hören bekommt, isses halt ********. deswegen hör ich auch kein radio, weil da sowieso nie das kommt was ich als gute musik definiere


 
Nö, ganz im Gegenteil, von mehr AC/DC würde ich einen Kotzanfall bekommen. Ich mag diese Band einfach nicht, bzw. ihre Musik wird nicht ihrem Hype gerecht.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö, ganz im Gegenteil, von mehr AC/DC würde ich einen Kotzanfall bekommen. Ich mag diese Band einfach nicht, bzw. ihre Musik wird nicht ihrem Hype gerecht.


 

Was hörst du denn so für Musik wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Jedes Genre, außer Deutscher HipHop, Schlager und dergleichen.


----------



## Hardwell (28. Juni 2010)

mich nervt lena mit sattelite des lied is schon so ausgelutscht und nervt nur noch!


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

@twoface: schon komisch, dass wenn AC/DC so ******** ist, sie dann trotzdem eine der, wenn nicht DIE, erfolgreichste rockband aller zeiten is, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Komisch, dass wenn Lady Gaga so ******* ist, die in letzter Zeit erfolgreichste Pop-Interpretin ist?


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Du willst Lady Schießmichtot jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft auf die selbe künstlerische Stufe mit AC/DC stellen, nur weil Du sie nicht magst, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Wer sagt denn das jetzt schon wieder? Ich wollte nur sein Argument entkräften.
Wenn es nämlich nach dem ginge, müssten die Musikcharts von ganz aderen Interpreten durchzogen sein.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Naja, Du greifst sein Argument auf, indem Du es auf diese Vogelscheuche anwendest und stellst damit automatisch beide auf eine Stufe - und das passt nun mal nicht einmal bei Böswilligkeit


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Nö, absolut nicht, du hast den Zusammenhang übersehen. Er meint, Lady Gaga ist *******, trotzdem ist sie derzeit die erfolgreichste Pop-Interpretin. 
Ich halte von AC/DC nicht viel, trotzdem ist sie einer der erfolgreichsten Rockbands. 
Durchschlagenden Erfolg als Gegenargument zum Musikgeschmack herzunehmen ist daher nicht wirklich vertretbar.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Du rezitierst genau das, was ich gesagt habe - und bleibst weiterhin im Schema AC/DC und die Vogelscheuche mit dem selben maß zu bemessen.

Nicht einmal die zeitliche Ära passt zu diesem Vergleich.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das nirgendwo verglichen, du interpretierst das nur hinein, weil es ja nicht sein kann, Mainstream-Pop mit vermeintlich anspruchsvoller Rockmusik alter Schule zu vergleichen - es ging mir einzig und allein um das Argument selbst, nicht um die musikalische Qualität. Er hätte auch genauso gut sagen können, dass die Rolling Stones kacke sind, das hätte ich dann ebenfalls aufgreifen können. Und wo wäre da der Unterschied gewesen?


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Es spielt keine Rolle wen Du mit wem vergleichst, wenn das Argument, das Du verwendest automatisch impliziert die Verglichenen seien miteinander vergleichbar, weil auf einer Stufe.

Aber genug davon, ehe es noch Haue von den Mods gibt


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und wo wäre da der Unterschied gewesen?


Das es glatt gelogen wäre, die Stones als Sternchen zu bezeichnen


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

@twoface: dass du lady kaka mit ACDC vergleichen willst geht aus einem ganz einfachen grund schon mal nicht: Ich habe gesagt das ACDC die (eine der) erfolgreichste ROCKband ist. Ist lady gaga in dem genre rock? nicht das ich wüsste.  und in sachen Pop is ja klar dass MJ da der ,,king" ist, und bei langem nicht lady kaka 
Und über geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Nö, du hast es überhaupt nicht begriffen, was ich eigentlich gemeint habe.
Aber wenn du es nicht anders sehen kannst, dein Pech. Ich diskutier' nicht weiter über diesen Blödsinn hier.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Ne, is' klar, Two-Face wird, mal wieder, missverstanden...

Langsam reichts echt mal, Junge


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

Es gibt ja auch die anspruchslosen Musikfaschisten, die Lady G. genau so lieben wie Rocker AC/DC. Was allerdings übrig bleibt, ist, das beide sowohl Highway to Hell als auch Paparazzi nicht mehr hören können, weil alls 20 Minuten gespielt wird.
In der Hinsicht sind sie beide Interpreten doch recht ähnlich.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Lacri schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht sind sie beide Interpreten doch recht ähnlich.


wenn ich bei dir wäre würde ich dir jetzt eine verpassen  
Du kannst doch nicht so ne mainstream tussi mit einer rocklegende wie ACDC vergleichen 
Nur weil von beiden nur das gleiche im radio gespielt wird, kannst du die doch nicht vergleichen! schon allein das lieder-reportoire von ACDC ist um ein vielfaches größer als das einer lady gaga. von lady gaga gibts halt wirklich nur 1 oder 2 lieder die man im radio spielen kann. Von ACDC könnte man alle alben komplett laufen lassen, wenn der musikgeschmack der masse noch niveau hätte...


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> wenn ich bei dir wäre würde ich dir jetzt eine verpassen
> Du kannst doch nicht so ne mainstream tussi mit einer rocklegende wie ACDC vergleichen


 
...aber behaupten, Pop-Musik sei generell eine Krankheit. Der Spruch war nämlich genauso kurzsichtig.

Dir gefällt es nur nicht, dass man deine Lieblingsband kritisiert hat, das ist alles.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dir gefällt es nur nicht, dass man deine Lieblingsband kritisiert hat, das ist alles.


och, und das aus deinem mund/finger? erst ma anner eigenen nase packen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Was hab' ich denn bitte gesagt? 

Ach stimmt, du glaubst immernoch, dass ich AC/DC mit Lady Gaga verglichen hätte.

Aber soll ich dir mal was sagen? Mir passt es auch nicht, dass von den meisten HipHop-Hassern amerikanischer HipHop mit deutscher Möchtegernprotzerei gleichgestellt wird. Das kommt nämlich häufiger vor, als das eine Veteranten-Rockband mit einer noch frischen Mainstream-Pop-Sängerin verglichen wird.

Aber da sagt komischerweise niemand was, is ja bloß HipHop.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Aber lady gaga wird NIE, aber auch NIE, einen derartigen kultstatus wie ACDC haben und nach über 30 Jahren noch riesige hallen füllen und top10 alben rausbringen! Darauf kann ich mit dir jetzt schon wetten. Und in 30 Jahren können wir kontrollieren 
die is, wie heutzutage fast alle popbands, weil es da viel zu viele gibt, ein stern der kurz hell aufleuchtet aber schon bald wieder untergeht....
zum thema hiphop, deutsch vs amerikanisch: ich hab ne zeit lang auch mal HipHop/rap gehört, und deutsche rapper, insbeondere die frühere Aggro berlin-crew hatte schon was drauf. Aber du kannst amirap nich mit deutschrap vergleichen, die haben beide was für sich. aber um sie explizit miteinander zu vergleichen sind sie zu unterschiedlich


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ja hiphop is auch nich erwähnenswert, wer so was hört hat sowieso nich mehr alle latten am zaun


Wenn du solch hirnrissige Sprüche klopfst, dann darf ich auch Lady Gaga (vermeintlich) mit AC/DC vergleichen.

Wenn du erst mal ein akzeptables Niveau an Musikverständnis, _*außerhalb deines Geschmacks*_, erreicht hast, reden wir weiter.


----------



## Lacri (28. Juni 2010)

Bevor Lady Gaga hochgepusht wurde, hat sie in einer Band gesungen und recht "erträgliche" Musik gemacht *anmerk*.
Und ich vergleiche die keineswegs, weil AC/DC für mich sowas wie Muttermilch war/ist. Ich meine nur, dass das, was beim Radio-Hörer ankommt, bei vielen Interpreten aller Stilrichtungen das selbe ist, nämlich das sie dann nerven


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

das mit dem hiphop hab ich korrigiert. Da ich mich an meine alte hiphop zeit errinnert hab  also noch mal die verbesserte version lesen 2gesicht


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Super, und in der unerstellst du mir wieder was, was ich nicht bzw. sogar das genaue Gegenteil davon, gesagt habe.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

habe ich denn dich in meinen post miteinbezogen????


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Aber du kannst amirap nich mit deutschrap vergleichen, die haben beide was für sich. aber um sie explizit miteinander zu vergleichen sind sie zu unterschiedlich


 
Wie soll ich denn das bitte verstehen, wenn nicht auf mich bezogen? Wenn du wenigstens das "du" gegen "man" ersetzt hättest.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

ich verwende statt ,,man" ,,du" um damit jeden einzelnen leser des postes anzusprechen. aber nicht um eine bestimmte person damit anzusprechen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Das ist aber auch nicht richtig, denn dann sprichst du jeden potenziellen User an, welcher der selben Meinung wie du sein und sich dann provoziert fühlen könnte.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

auf das wörtchen ,,könnte" kommt es an


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du erst mal ein akzeptables Niveau an Musikverständnis, _*außerhalb deines Geschmacks*_, erreicht hast, reden wir weiter.



Jetzt komm aber mal runter, und pass' ja auf, dass Du Dir die Finger nicht verbrennst, wenn Du weiterhin Legenden mit Pop-Fratzen auf eine Stufe stellst.

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "ach, das hab ich doch gar nicht...!" - jeder hat mitgelesen 

Das "akzeptable Niveau" (btw: für Dich akzeptabel? sind wir schon so weit gekommen, dass Herr Doppelgesicht bestimmt was akzeptabel ist?) musst Du erstmal definieren und wahrscheinlich sogar selbst erstmal erreichen.

Aber wer Hip Hop hört und über Kunst diskutiert sieht auch gewiss nichts Falsches dran, wenn ein Eunuch übers Vögeln sinniert...


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (28. Juni 2010)

Die Nationalhymne.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Jetzt komm aber mal runter, und pass' ja auf, dass Du Dir die Finger nicht verbrennst, wenn Du weiterhin Legenden mit Pop-Fratzen auf eine Stufe stellst...


 

Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "ach, das hab ich doch gar nicht...!" - jeder hat mitgelesen ...[/QUOTE]
Habe ich auch nicht, das kannst du so oft falsch interpretieren, wie du willst.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Das "akzeptable Niveau" (btw: für Dich akzeptabel? sind wir schon so weit gekommen, dass Herr Doppelgesicht bestimmt was akzeptabel ist?) musst Du erstmal definieren und wahrscheinlich sogar selbst erstmal erreichen...


Ich habe keine Ahnung wovon du redest.  Aber egal.



Nucleus schrieb:


> Aber wer Hip Hop hört und über Kunst diskutiert sieht auch gewiss nichts Falsches dran, wenn ein Eunuch übers Vögeln sinniert...


Dann gehörst du also auch zu der Sorte, welche offensichtlich alles verschandeln, was nicht in ihren Geschmack fällt...und du willst mich über Niveau belehren.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Ich muss nichts verschandeln, das machen die sogenannten Hip Hop "Künstler" schon selbst.

BTW: nervt es Dich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, dass Du immer jeden einzelnen Thread an Dich reißt und für Diskussionen sorgst, die fernab vom Thema sind, nur weil Du nie dazu in der Lage bist über Deinen Tellerrand zu schauen?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Ich muss nichts verschandeln, das machen die sogenannten Hip Hop "Künstler" schon selbst.


99,9% der deutschen "Künstler", ja.
"Nur" höchstens 40% der anderen Sorte...Aber ich habe langsam keine Lust mehr, Metaller über HipHop zu belehren und umgekehrt, ich habe akzeptiert, dass Anhänger beider Seiten grundverschieden sind - und jetzt bin ich auch noch der Blasphemist, wenn ich beides anhöre.
Und jetzt kommt die Krönung: Ich kann nicht über meinen Tellerand sehen. HipHopper, die über Metal herziehen und Metaller, die über HipHop lästern, sollen das können?



Nucleus schrieb:


> BTW: nervt es Dich eigentlich überhaupt nicht, dass Du immer jeden einzelnen Thread an Dich reißt und für Diskussionen sorgst, die fernab vom Thema sind, nur weil Du nie dazu in der Lage bist über Deinen Tellerrand zu schauen?


Ich reiße überhaupt keinen Thread an mich, der Eindruck entsteht nur, wenn Leute wie du mich dazu zwingen, mich 500mal zu widerholen.
Und jetzt kommt der auch noch mit Tellerand - ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff, welchen Tellerand genau denn?


Ach, kleine Randfrage: Wolltest du mich nicht mal auf deine Ignore setzen?


----------



## Nucleus (28. Juni 2010)

Schätzelein, wie so oft, wurde Dir erläutert, was an Deiner Argumentation fehlerhaft ist.
Doch anstatt das zu entkräftigen, predigst Du einfach munter weiter.
Daher stimmt es durchaus, dass Du Dich auch mal 500 mal wiederholst.

Deine Beiträge im Forum nerven, Deine Art zu "diskutieren" nervt, Deine hochnäsige, rechthaberische Arroganz nervt - und das nachweislich nicht nur mich.

Ich bin raus aus der Geschichte - viel Spaß bei Recht-haben


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

leute, das hier is n thread über hass-songs. Diskutieren kann man auch wo anders


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Der hat jetzt sowieso die Schnautze voll. Wie immer.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der hat jetzt sowieso die Schnautze voll. Wie immer.


kein wunder, bei deiner definition von ,,diskutieren"  du errinerst mich an einen Aal


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich habe wieder mal keine Ahnung was du meinst. Nur weil ich Sachen bestreite, die mir zu Unrecht vorgeworfen werden, bin ich noch lange kein Fisch.
Und um meinen Diskussionsstil zu bewerten, kennst du mich nicht gut genug.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder mal keine Ahnung was du meinst. Nur weil ich Sachen bestreite, die mir zu Unrecht vorgeworfen werden, bin ich noch lange kein Fisch.


ich vergleiche dich nicht direkt mit diesem tier. aber hast du mal die bewegungen eines Aal gesehen, vor allem wenn er an luft ist? wenn ja, kommste vielleicht drauf was ich meine 

[/QUOTE]Und um meinen Diskussionsstil zu bewerten, kennst du mich nicht gut genug.[/QUOTE]
is glaub ich auch kein nachteil ^^


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich vergleiche dich nicht direkt mit diesem tier. aber hast du mal die bewegungen eines Aal gesehen, vor allem wenn er an luft ist? wenn ja, kommste vielleicht drauf was ich meine


Nö, deshalb kapiere ich den Vergleich jetzt auch nicht.



> is glaub ich auch kein nachteil ^^


Hmm, dann wär's du aber vielleicht mit deinem Aal-Vergleich vorsichtiger gewesen.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, dann wär's du aber vielleicht mit deinem Aal-Vergleich vorsichtiger gewesen.


wenn du gar nicht kapierst wie ich das meine, dann kannst du ja gar nich beurteilen ob es ein post ist, mit dem ich hätte vorsichtig sein müssen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Nein, bitte, klär' mich auf.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

ich dachte du seiest allwissend? 
ok, ein aal, vor allem wenn er an der luft ist und du ihn in der hand hältst, dann dreht und windet er sich wie der teufel, um sich aus der klemme raus zu helfen


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Das macht aber jeder andere Fisch auch, weil ihm quasi "die Luft wegbleibt" (also kein Wasser zum Atmen hat).

Verstehe aber trotzdem nicht, was das mit mir zu tun hat, kläre mich nochmal auf.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

aber ein aal macht es extrem, weil er sehr lang ist und sich sehr gut winden und drehen kann.
ich denke du weisst schon wie ich das meine, für so schlau halte ich dich eigentlich schon


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich muss mich aber aus keine Klemme rauswinden. Oder in welcher Klemme soll ich bitte stecken? Sag' mal, hast du Halluzinationen?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

mit der klemme meine ich, dass du die sachen immer so hinbiegst und drehst, dass ja du immer der bist, der anscheinend im rechten licht steht und den anderen ,,überlegen" bist. egal  wie du dich rauswindest, du kannst NIE mal zugeben, dass andere recht haben oder passender schreiben  
und dass du dich hier wieder rauswindest ist ja sowieso klar, also hätte ich die zeit in der ich diesen post verfasst habe, besser nutzen können... aber naja du wolltest ja wissen wie ich das meine 
und jetzt winde dich raus, LOS!


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> mit der klemme meine ich, dass du die sachen immer so hinbiegst und drehst, dass ja du immer der bist, der anscheinend im rechten licht steht und den anderen ,,überlegen" bist.


Nö, abslut falsch, ihr könnt nur nicht einsehen, dass ihr nicht kapiert, was ich meine oder meine Absicht nicht versteht. Genauer gesagt, weiß ich nicht mal genau, was die jetzt wieder genau meinst, bitte, kläre mich erneut auf.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> egal wie du dich rauswindest, du kannst NIE mal zugeben, dass andere recht haben oder passender schreiben
> und dass du dich hier wieder rauswindest ist ja sowieso klar, also hätte ich die zeit in der ich diesen post verfasst habe, besser nutzen können... aber naja du wolltest ja wissen wie ich das meine
> und jetzt winde dich raus, LOS!


Wenn sich ein Aal im Wasser befindet, wo will er sich dann bitte rauswinden?


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

naja, nur wechseln deine absichten immer sehr schnell 
ich habe gesagt wenn der Aal an der Luft ist !


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Ich (der Aal) bin aber noch im Wasser. Du glaubst nur ich wär' an der Luft.

Nö, jetzt mal im Ernst, anstatt mir konkrete Beispiele zu nennen, was du eigentlich genau meinst, muss ich immer selber erraten, worauf du anspielst, und dann heißt es immer, ich winde mich irgendwo bloß raus.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

na, du bist doch so schlau und wortgewandt, da müsstest du doch nicht raten müssen 
sonst macht mir das diskutieren ja viel spass, aber du bist einer der ganz wenigen bei dem es mir weniger spass macht, da du ein mega dickkopf bist


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> na, du bist doch so schlau und wortgewandt, da müsstest du doch nicht raten müssen


Öhm, jemandem Selbstüberschätzung vorzuwerfen, ohne das dieser sich jemals als "schlau" oder "wortgewandt" bezeichnet hat, ist voreilige Urteilsbildung.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> sonst macht mir das diskutieren ja viel spass, aber du bist einer der ganz wenigen bei dem es mir weniger spass macht, da du ein mega dickkopf bist


 
So einen ähnlichen Satz hat ein ehemaliger Lehrer von mir losgelassen - Lehrer von der Sorte, welche die freie Meinung der Schüler unterdrückt und jeden niedergemacht hat, welcher versucht hatte, das Schulsystem etwas umzugestalten.

Kannst dich bei denen bedanken, die sind womöglich der Grund, dass ich was Diskussionen anbelangt, so eingestellt bin.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst dich bei denen bedanken, die sind womöglich der Grund, dass ich was Diskussionen anbelangt, so eingestellt bin.


adresse?


----------



## Two-Face (28. Juni 2010)

Wenn du das als Nachteil ansiehst, von mir aus.

Ich lasse mir nur von niemandem etwas vorwerfen, was nicht stimmt bzw. mir meine Meinung ausreden.


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. Juni 2010)

ich rede keine meinungen aus, ich versuche lediglich meine meinungen so überzeugend wie möglich rüber zu bringen. So wie du halt  
und ob was stimmt oder nicht, da haben halt oft viele leute viele meinungen ...


----------



## A3000T (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen Kompromiss für euch: Ich hab Recht! 


Wow, wurde sogar akzeptiert... TOLL!


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Wow, wurde sogar akzeptiert... TOLL!


nicht dass ich wüsste meiner seits aus


----------



## A3000T (29. Juni 2010)

Macht nichts, da ich das weiß.  Jetzt können wir wieder alle Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen spielen und uns lieb haben.


----------



## Painkiller (29. Juni 2010)

Bis einer weint.... xD

btt....

Lady Gaga & der restliche Schnulzenscheiß der da so im Radio läuft...


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. Juni 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Lady Gaga & der restliche Schnulzenscheiß der da so im Radio läuft...


...das is keine musik, das is körperverletzung


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ...das is keine musik, das is körperverletzung


 

So kann mans natürlich auch ausdrücken...^^


----------



## Larson (30. Juni 2010)

Lena - Satellite

Bitte hört auf damit!!!


----------



## Painkiller (30. Juni 2010)

Larson schrieb:


> Lena - Satellite
> 
> Bitte hört auf damit!!!


 

Ich muss jetzt einfach mal ehrlich sein... ich hab das Lied noch nie ganz gehört.....^^ vllt. liegts daran das ich kein Radio hör... xD


----------



## HolySh!t (9. Juli 2010)

009 Sound System "With A Spirit" 

Ahhh das Lied verfolgt einen auf Youtube, in gefühlten 1748902374907509275092% aller Youtube videos is dieses ***************************************************************************************** Lied drinn !
So das musste mal raus


----------



## Infin1ty (10. Juli 2010)

So gut wie alles, was im Radio läuft.

Vor allem dieser "Soul Sister" scheiß... Einfach nur nevig.


----------



## RapToX (10. Juli 2010)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Vor allem dieser "Soul Sister" scheiß... Einfach nur nevig.


hör bitte damit auf. ich glaube dieses lied kommt direkt aus der hölle 
wenn ich dran denke, dass mir der mist nächste woche an der arbeit wieder zu ohren kommt...


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (11. Juli 2010)

alles von Gröhhhnemeyer!
Das ist kein Singen, sondern gelabber mit stöhnendem Schluckauf!
Ich würde den mit ner Klorolle erschlagen!!! warum klorolle? Das benutzt man eben für Schei..!


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. Juli 2010)

_Lady Gaga__ - Alejandro

Kann mal bitte jemand diese(n) überbewertete(n) Transe/Hermaphroditen killen?
_


----------



## HolySh!t (18. Juli 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> _Lady Gaga__ - Alejandro
> 
> Kann mal bitte jemand diese(n) überbewertete(n) Transe/Hermaphroditen killen?
> _


Ohja....dieses Lied macht mich aggressiv
Genauso schlimm is alles von jsutin Biber und Jimmi Blue...bohr wenn man die schon sieht solche verwöhnten blagen...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (18. Juli 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Genauso schlimm is alles von jsutin Biber und Jimmi Blue...bohr wenn man die schon sieht solche verwöhnten blagen...


Sign Also Hokio Totel, Jimmi Blau und Justin Bieber etc. ist ja auch nur rumgejaule mit dem man kleine dicke pickelige pubertierende Mädchen feucht macht, und denen das Taschengeld aus der Tasche zieht... Mich nerven grad : 

Lady Gaga - Alejandro
Kate Perry feat. Snoop Dogg - California Gurls
One Republic feat. Timbaland - Marching On
Velile & Safri Duo - Helele
Shakira - Waka waka

am meisten. Diesen Mist täglich im Radio rauf und runter gespielt hören zu müßen, grenzt an Vergewaltigung der eigenen Ohren. Was mich allerdings wundert und dafür werde ich hier wohl derbe geflamed werden, ist das mir "K'naan - Waving Flag" irgendwie gefällt und obwohl ich's schon X mal gehört hab, es meiner einer überhaupt nicht nervt...


----------



## Two-Face (18. Juli 2010)

Die aktuelle Single von Green Day.

Und vor allem: Geboren um zu Leben - Unheilig.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (18. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und vor allem: Geboren um zu Leben - Unheilig.


 Dito Das hab ich doch glatt vergessen... Aber Unheilig ist ja auch Hippie-Mucke für abgedrehte Leute die wirklich ALLES positiv sehen...


----------



## fpsJunkie (18. Juli 2010)

Fireflys von Oil City!!! Kotzt mit der Zeit genauso an wie der ganze Pop Scheiß ala Lady Gaga oder Soul Siter von Train oder wie diese kastrierten Typen heißen.


----------



## psyphly (20. Juli 2010)

radio ist doch eh seit jeher ne ansammlung von belanglosem popmüll von überbewerteten musikgruppen und "künstlern" da kann man im prinzip jeden titel aufzählen, der jemals seinen weg auf eine bravo hits u.ä. gefunden hat. mainstream dudelmucke, auf die breite masse zugeschnitten, über geldgierige plattenfirmen und skrupellose manager ab ins radio und schnell ganz viel geld machen. wenn nicht........NEXT! ich erinnere mich noch ganz gut an einen titel von den massiven tönen: wars pech oder verarschung am stück.......


----------



## fpsJunkie (20. Juli 2010)

Hör mal Antenne Bayern, da läuft zu 90% nur sone *******...


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juli 2010)

Ja, Antenne Bayern sind schon die allerschlimmsten. "Wir bringen keinen Song zweimal - dafür 5mal!"


----------



## SA\V/ANT (20. Juli 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> Ohja....dieses Lied macht mich aggressiv
> Genauso schlimm is alles von jsutin Biber und Jimmi Blue...bohr wenn man die schon sieht solche verwöhnten blagen...



Biber hats allein gepackt. Blue ist hat nichts allein geschafft, Pappi hats gemacht bzw. der Name ... Obwohl ich alle Ochsenknechte für Talentlos halte, in allen Bereichen (Film, Musik etc.)


----------



## JunkMastahFlash (20. Juli 2010)

PIL - This is not a lovesong

Gestern bin ich mit dem Scheiss auf dem Radiowecker, welcher auf Grund meines tiefen Schlafes voll aufgedreht ist, aufgewacht.

Ich glaube ich bin lange nicht so angepisst in den Tag gekommen.

Ich rate jedem hier sich den Song mal auf Youtube anzuhören - Die Aggressionen zu spüren und sich vorzustellen wie das ganze am Montag morgen ist.

THIS IS NOT A LOVESONG - THIS IS NOT A LOVESONG -THIS IS NOT A LOVESONG -THIS IS NOT A LOVESONG -THIS IS NOT A LOVESONG


----------



## Deus Ex (23. Juli 2010)

fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Fireflys von Oil City!!!


 
100% Zustimmung, ich hasse diesen Song! Da kommt zur Not sofort das Radio aus.


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

Lady Gaga - Alejandro
Geht gar nicht.


----------



## Rocksteak (24. Juli 2010)

Tobias-F schrieb:


> Lady Gaga - Alejandro
> Geht gar nicht.



/sign




SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> Biber hats allein gepackt.



Macht nur seinen "Gesang" auch nicht schöner .


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

naja, dieser Biber is ja sowieso der größte vollgummi den ich je gesehen hab. Das is ja noch n Kind, denkt aber er sei schon der größte. soll sich erst ma sackhaare wachsen lassen


----------



## Painkiller (5. August 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Lady Gaga is für die Tonne...

Und seit wann können Biber singen? Ich dachte die knabbern an Bäumen...


----------



## Two-Face (5. August 2010)

California Gurls - Katy Perry (feat. Snoop Dogg)

Habe keine Ahnung warum das Lied so weit oben in den Charts ist, da gab's doch echt besseres von der.


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. August 2010)

das nennt man musik? wusst ich gar nicht 
Dass jemand überhaupt für son rotz geld ausgibt ist schon ne schande


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> California Gurls - Katy Perry (feat. Snoop Dogg)
> 
> Habe keine Ahnung warum das Lied so weit oben in den Charts ist, da gab's doch echt besseres von der.


 
Wegen des Videos, ist doch klar... 

http://www.dudeonthebus.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/katy-perry-california-girls-sc4.png



Aktuell kann ich so ziemlich alles von David Guetta nicht mehr hören, so ekelhaft glattgebügelte Pop-Floor-mucke, und dann dieser eklige Typ, der auch noch immer seine dumme Fresse mit in die Kamera halten muss um zu zeigen, dass er ein sooooooo toller Producer ist... 

zB :: MTV | David Guetta - Gettin Over You


----------



## Opheliac (6. August 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Aktuell kann ich so ziemlich alles von David Guetta nicht mehr hören, so ekelhaft glattgebügelte Pop-Floor-mucke, und dann dieser eklige Typ, der auch noch immer seine dumme Fresse mit in die Kamera halten muss um zu zeigen, dass er ein sooooooo toller Producer ist...



Wo du Recht hast hast du Recht Herby.


----------



## Two-Face (6. August 2010)

"We no speak americano" von Yolanda be cool geht mir grad' auch zeimlich auf die Nerven.


----------



## robbe (6. August 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "We no speak americano" von Yolanda be cool geht mir grad' auch zeimlich auf die Nerven.



Mir ebendso. Keine Ahnung was die Leute an dem Lied finden. Mir wurde das, bevor es groß rauskam, vom nem Freund empfohlen, der eigentlich genau meinen Musikgeschmack hat, aber ich konnt mich auch nach mehrmaligen Anhören kein bisschen dafür begeistern.


----------



## crah (21. August 2010)

Alle Lieder von Lady Gaga, Lean Meyer Landrut, Unheilig wird wurden gebroen um zu leben....


----------



## Nucleus (22. August 2010)

Alles von Subway To Sally (Bis auf "Kleid aus Rosen")... eine Band, die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Bääängel (24. August 2010)

@ Nucleus
Dem muss ich zustimmen, aber dafür ist Kleid aus Rosen wiederum ein verdammt geiles Lied, wie ich finde.  In beiden Versionen


----------



## Gast XXXX (24. August 2010)

Alex C - Doktorspiele


----------



## HolySh!t (24. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> naja, dieser Biber is ja sowieso der größte vollgummi den ich je gesehen hab. Das is ja noch n Kind, denkt aber er sei schon der größte. soll sich erst ma sackhaare wachsen lassen


Tja der is halt weiblicher als seine Fans
Waka waka nervt auch noch ziemlich rum. Ich meine die WM is vorbei und warum is das Lied noch so weit oben in den Charts. 
Wobei ich als WM-Song "Wavin Flag" eh 1000mal besser fand...


----------



## Two-Face (24. August 2010)

Funhouse von Pink und Mmm Mmm Mmm stöhn stöhn stöhn von den Crashtest Dummies gehen mir auch gewaltig auf den Sack.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. August 2010)

Rihanna - Te Amo...


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2010)

Wie kann man Waka Waka, Funhouse und Te Amo nicht mögen??? 

Ok, es gibt bessere Songs von den jeweiligen Sängerinnen, aber gut sind die genannten trotzdem, wenn man sie nicht 5 Mal täglich hört und in der richtigen Stimmung ist ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (25. August 2010)

Waka Waka geht mir langsam tierisch auf den Sack, Te Amo definiere ich als einen typischen Standardpopsong. Man muss ich weder mögen noch hassen.


----------



## HolySh!t (26. August 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie kann man Waka Waka(...)nicht mögen???


Ich hab ja geschrieben, dass es mir so langsamm aufm Sack geht, weils immernoch so hoch in den Charts is und die WM längst vorbei is


----------



## herethic (26. August 2010)

Never say Never!
Ne schwuchtel und ein Typ der sich cool fühlt und nur wegen seinem Vater berühmt ist,welcher dazu in einem (scheinbar furchtbaren) "Remake" eines großartigen Filmes mitspielt...und überhaupt kommt der beste Song Namens Never say Never von Gostosa!


----------



## The_Freak (26. August 2010)

unheilig *würg* so ein müll kann doch nicht in den charts sein,
und auf jedenfall mariah carey, omg


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. August 2010)

Dieses we no speak americano ist echt zum


----------



## Two-Face (27. August 2010)

Ja schon, so ein Schwachsinnslied, unglaublich zum aus dem Fenster werfen, aber trotzdem in den Charts.


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. August 2010)

The_Freak schrieb:


> unheilig *würg* so ein müll kann doch nicht in den charts sein,


jo stimmt, sind nur möchtegern-Eisbrecher und Rammstein, allerdings mit unterstem niveau -.-


----------



## Shi (27. August 2010)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dieses we no speak americano ist echt zum



/unterschreib


----------



## kuki122 (29. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> /unterschreib



/sign²


----------



## Shi (29. August 2010)

Welche Musikrichtung soll We no speak americano überhaupt sein? Electro? Pop? Auf jeden Fall ist es ziemlich primitiv


----------



## herethic (29. August 2010)

Shi schrieb:


> Welche Musikrichtung soll We no speak americano überhaupt sein? Electro? Pop?


Swing House 





Shi schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall ist es ziemlich primitiv


Das Orginal wurde ja auch 1956 geschrieben.


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2010)

1956 gab es großartige Musik - wieso Du die Jahreszahl mit Primitivität gleichsetzen musst ist mir ein Rätsel... zumal das "Original", auch wenn ich es nicht kenne, mit Sicherheit kein minimalistischer Elektromist ist.


----------



## herethic (29. August 2010)

Das Orginal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23np2iwMQaE


----------



## Nucleus (29. August 2010)

...was mich nur in meiner Annahme bestätigt.


----------



## CPU-GPU (29. August 2010)

Erinnert sich noch einer an das lied hier 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGLMALvtjBc


----------



## HolySh!t (29. August 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch einer an das lied hier
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGLMALvtjBc


Ohhhhhja^^

Wo wir schon bei ,,früher´´ sind
YouTube - Crazy Frog Axel F Video


----------



## serafen (29. August 2010)

Selten bekomme ich aktuen Brechreiz - sofern *LENA* mal wieder über den Äther sch(w)allt ...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. August 2010)

Dragostea Din Tei ist doch klasse ^^ ich liebe den Song ^^


----------



## ReaCT (16. September 2010)

Linkin Park - The Catalyst. 
Ist für mich so musikalisch wohlklingend wie die neue, bald erscheinende WoW- Erweiterung, in der Grafik


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Dragostea Din Tei ist doch klasse ^^ ich liebe den Song ^^


Nicht gerade mein Lieblingssong, aber schlecht ist er sicher nicht. Manchmal ist es wirklich erstaunlich, welche Songs in diesem Thread landen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mixxed_up (16. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Nicht gerade mein Lieblingssong, aber schlecht ist er sicher nicht. Manchmal ist es wirklich erstaunlich, welche Songs in diesem Thread landen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Richtig, ich erinnere mich noch ein 2004 (?) wo ich gerade erst 9 wahr, und dieser Song STÄNDIG im Radio war, immer wieder und immer wieder und dann noch zwei verschiedene Versionen. 

Aber ich find ihn trotzdem ganz gut.


----------



## Painkiller (16. September 2010)

ReaCT schrieb:


> Linkin Park - The Catalyst.
> Ist für mich so musikalisch wohlklingend wie die neue, bald erscheinende WoW- Erweiterung, in der Grafik



Da kann ich nur drüber lachen...

Immer noch besser als der ganze andere Schlonz was im Radio läuft, und sich "Musik" schimpft. 

BTT: Der Schlonz im Radio


----------



## mixxed_up (16. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wie kann man Waka Waka, Funhouse und Te Amo nicht mögen???




Oh, mir gefällt hauptsächlich diese brandheiße Shakira im Video ...


----------



## Two-Face (16. September 2010)

Sämtliche Lieder von Yolanda be cool.

Ich habe mir mal alle Singles von denen angehört und kann mich nur drüber aufregen, wie man so einen Müll produzieren kann - selten habe ich einen derart einfallslosen und nervensägenden Gesangsverein gesehen.


----------



## boss3D (16. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Oh, mir gefällt hauptsächlich diese brandheiße Shakira im Video ...


_Shakira - Waka Waka_ _(Spanish version)_ und _Kylie Minogue - All the Lovers_ sind für mich DIE Sommerheits 2010, auch wenn ich sie schon geschätzte 1000 Mal gehört habe.

_Linkin Park - Cataclysm_ finde ich auch geil. Keine Ahnung, was die Leute immer zum Meckern haben. 


Two-Face schrieb:


> Sämtliche Lieder von Yolanda be cool.


Da muss ich allerdings zustimmen!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Lexx (16. September 2010)

tja, über geschmäcker und vorlieben, im besonderen über "kitsch"
lässt sich ja bekanntlich sehr gut streiten.. 

hass-songs: die gefeaturten auf N-TV.


----------



## orca113 (17. September 2010)

Alles,wirklich alles von Reamon die kotzen mich an....

besonders das hier:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvYMT6MpkyU

wie der Sänger schon aussieht!...


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. September 2010)

Meine absoluten Hass-songs

David Guetta feat. Kelly Rowland - When Love Takes Over
Reamon - Tonight
One Republic - All The Right Moves / Marching On
Kate Perry - Teenage Dreams / I Kissed A Girl / Hot 'N Cold / California Girls
Lady Gaga - Alejandro / Paparazzi / Bad Romance / Pokerface
The Killers - Human
Stromae - Alors On Danse
Yolanda Be Cool feat. Dcup - We Speak No Americano
Shakira - Waka Waka
Unheilig - Geboren Um Zu Leben / Unter Deiner Flagge
Cassandra Steen feat. Adel Tawin - Stadt
Milow - Ayo Technology
IZ - Over The Rainbow
Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann
Kelly Clarkson - My Life Would Suck Without You
Lena Meyer Landrut - Satellite
Rihanna - Te Amo
Oil City - Fireflys

Wie man sieht scheint Schei** "Musik" gerade mal wieder hochkonjunktur zu haben.Und meine Arbeitskollegen finden diesen oben aufgeführten Akustikschrott auch noch toll... Naja, wenigstens ist ja bald wieder Weihnachten und im Radio kommt dann alle 5 Minuten "Last Christmas" von Wham! worüber sich alle Kollegen aufregen können... (außer mir)


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. September 2010)

Ich hasse so ziemlich jede Kommerzscheisse die im Radio kommt. 
Immer nur gestöhne von irgendwelchen dummen Weibern oder kastrierten Männern


----------



## fpsJunkie (17. September 2010)

Ich hasse so ziemlich jede Kommerzscheisse die im Radio kommt. 
Immer nur gestöhne von irgendwelchen dummen Weibern oder kastrierten Männern


----------



## herethic (17. September 2010)

Eric Prydz - Call on me

Global Deejays - The Sound of San Francisco


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> David Guetta feat. Kelly Rowland - When Love Takes Over
> One Republic - All The Right Moves / Marching On
> Kate Perry - Teenage Dreams / I Kissed A Girl / Hot 'N Cold / California Girls
> Lady Gaga - Alejandro / Paparazzi / Bad Romance / Pokerface
> ...


^^ Bei diesen ist es für mich unverständlich, wie man die nicht mögen kann ... 

Ich bin, was Musik betrifft, für beinahe alles offen. Nur bei Heavy Metal, reinrassigem Rap und Volksmusik kommt mir der Mageninhalt hoch.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Bei diesen ist es für mich unverständlich, wie man die nicht mögen kann ...


 Für mich ist es unverständlich, wie man die mögen kann...



boss3D schrieb:


> Nur bei Heavy Metal


 Gotteslästerung 


boss3D schrieb:


> reinrassigem Rap


 "Ey alda isch binn soh krazz, isch maach mier sälba maine windäln nazz..."Rap/Hip Hop ist auch nicht so mein Ding, aber immer noch 1000 mal besser als dieser Pop/Schnulzen Einheitsbrei...



boss3D schrieb:


> Volksmusik kommt mir der Mageninhalt hoch.


 Mir ebenfalls! Obwohl manche der Sängerinnen doch ziemlich heiße Feger sind...


----------



## herethic (17. September 2010)

@boss3D

Kann es sein,dass du viel Radio hörst?


----------



## kuki122 (17. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Bei diesen ist es für mich unverständlich, wie man die nicht mögen kann ...
> 
> Ich bin, was Musik betrifft, für beinahe alles offen. Nur bei Heavy Metal, reinrassigem Rap und Volksmusik kommt mir der Mageninhalt hoch.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



dito!

Sich nur auf ein Genre zu beschränken ist doch mit der Zeit auch langweilig.

Ich bin für alles offen - außer für Gangster Hüpfer.


----------



## RapToX (17. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich hört er *garkein* radio und findet diese lieder deswegen gut 
aber wenn man diesen mist tagtäglich in der endlosschleife eingetrichtert bekommt, wird man irgendwann wahnsinnig.

kann grell_sutcliff daher nur zustimmen, wobei meine unangefochtene nummer 1 der absoluten hasslieder immernoch hey, soul sister von train ist. ich sehne mich nach dem tag, an dem dieses "lied" wieder out ist. aber bis dahin werde ich wohl noch einige monate leiden müßen.
da sind mir diese ausgelutschten klassiker wie last christmas wirklich 1000mal lieber.

nochwas zum thema: sonntag nacht im radio schwärmte die moderatorin, "was die hörer doch für einen GUTEN MUSIKGESCHMACK haben", weil sie sich ständig diesen "we speak no americano" dreck wünschen. ich dachte nur WTF!? und hab ganz schnell den sender gewechselt


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @boss3D
> 
> Kann es sein,dass du viel Radio hörst?


Ja. 

Pop und Rock sind im Radio zwar am stärksten vertreten, aber dass sie meine Lieblings-Genres sind, hat damit nicht wirklich was zu tun. 

"Gute Musik" definiert sich für mich absolut nicht durch Lärm, Geschrei und ständig wiederholte Phrasen, sondern durch Klang und Inhalt. Wenn ich was wirklich hasse, dann Songs, die keinen Inhalt vermitteln können/wollen/sollen _(siehe z.B. we speak no americano)_...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Nucleus (17. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> "Gute Musik" definiert sich für mich absolut nicht durch Lärm, Geschrei und ständig wiederholte Phrasen, sondern durch Klang und Inhalt. Wenn ich was wirklich hasse, dann Songs, die keinen Inhalt vermitteln können/wollen/sollen _(siehe z.B. we speak no americano)_...



Musik ist eine Kunstform, und Kunst definiert sich imho dadurch, dass ein Künstler Dinge tun kann, die andere nicht oder nur sehr schwer machen können.

Ergo muss man für Musik etwas können, weswegen HipHop, der meiste Elektro-Mist und Radio-Kacke vom Fließband für mich nicht in die Kategorie Kunst fallen.

@Topic

*Ring My Bell* von einer Interpretin, die mir nicht einfällt... und da ich das Lied auf den Tod nicht ausstehen kann, sehe ich auch nicht nach


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (17. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Pop und Rock sind im Radio zwar am stärksten vertreten, aber dass sie meine Lieblings-Genres sind, hat damit nicht wirklich was zu tun.


 Rock? Rock?! Das wäre zu schön mal etwas Rockmusik im Radio zu hören. Queen, Linkin Park etc. sind im Radioprogramm entweder sehr selten bzw. garnicht vorhanden. 



boss3D schrieb:


> "Gute Musik" definiert sich für mich absolut nicht durch Lärm, Geschrei und ständig wiederholte Phrasen, sondern durch Klang und Inhalt. Wenn ich was wirklich hasse, dann Songs, die keinen Inhalt vermitteln können/wollen/sollen


 Lärm? Geschrei? Ständig wiederholte Phrasen? Kein Inhalt vermitteln? Genauso klingt der ganze Popmüll der im Radio hoch und runtergespielt wird. Beispiel gefällig?

"Alejandro, Alejandro, Alejandro, Alejandro, Roberto (Blanko) Alejandro... usw."Welchen Inhalt will uns die "Künstlerin" damit vermitteln???


----------



## boss3D (17. September 2010)

Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Rock? Rock?! Das wäre zu schön mal etwas Rockmusik im Radio zu hören. Queen, Linkin Park etc. sind im Radioprogramm entweder sehr selten bzw. garnicht vorhanden.


Kommt ganz auf den Radiosender an, den man hört ... 


Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Lärm? Geschrei? Ständig wiederholte Phrasen? Kein Inhalt vermitteln? Genauso klingt der ganze Popmüll der im Radio hoch und runtergespielt wird. Beispiel gefällig?
> 
> "Alejandro, Alejandro, Alejandro, Alejandro, Roberto (Blanko) Alejandro... usw."Welchen Inhalt will uns die "Künstlerin" damit vermitteln???


_Alejandro_ klingt zwar mMn nach gut, aber inhaltlich ist der Song natürlich kein Paradebeispiel für meine Definition von guter Musik. 

Wirklich gute Beispiel für Inhalt/Klang sind mMn _Seeing Through It, Numb, Waka Waka_ und _Love The Way You Lie_. 
Das ist Rock und Pop vom Feinsten und trifft genau meinen (Musik-)Geschmack.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2010)

Wo hat Waka Waka denn bitte Inhalt? Wäre mir was neues.

Da hat mir Wavin' Flag als WM-Song drastisch besser gefallen, Waka Waka ist ein total klischee-enes afro-tanzlied, meiner Meinung nach eine Beleidigung für Afrika.


----------



## iceman650 (18. September 2010)

Naja hassen...
Ich höre so ziemlich alles (bin eben von Voodoo People - The Prodigy über Dermitder - Farin Urlaub und Just lose it - Eminem zu den Four Seasons von Vivaldi ) aber ehrlich, was momentan im Radio läuft ist ehrlich so ein Bullshit...

Allen voran Lady Gaga, da bekomm ich so aggressionen, da rollen sich mir ehrlich die Fußnägel hoch, ich glaube wenn ich die mal in echt treffen sollte Klatsche ich die so, dass die ein Rad schlägt 
Ebenso Yolanda be Cool.
Aber solange eine Musik etwas eigenes hat, und zudem noch etwas ausdrückt, wenn es auch nur eine Stimmung bzw. eine Kultur ist, dann ist doch fast (FAST!) alles ok. Abgesehen davon bin ich eine alte Hure in Sachen Soundquali - wenn es gut abgemischt wurde bin ich fast (auch hier - FAST!) zufrieden.

Mfg, iceman650


----------



## Zoon (18. September 2010)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ja.
> "Gute Musik" definiert sich für mich absolut nicht durch Lärm, Geschrei und ständig wiederholte Phrasen, sondern durch Klang und Inhalt.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




Ich glaube in jedem Deltalüfter steckt mehr Musik als bei dem meisten Zeugs was im Radio läuft ...

Es gab mal viele gute Sender im Radio die mit der Zeit auch leider verblassten, zum Beispiel Sunshine Live oder Delta Radio.


Die ganzen Gören da regen einem da am meisten schon auf, Lena ist da nur die Spitze des Eisbergs und durchaus zu ertragen weil sie als Person noch ganz OK ist, schlimmer der ganze Horror wie Katy Perry usw... wenn du mal den Gesang einer Siouxsie Sioux oder Lisa Gerrard hörst (am besten sogar Live) dann kannste die anderen alle unter ständigen Rühren in den Ausguß kippen...

Derzeit lustig finde ich aber das aktuelle von Safri Duo - vorallem wegen dem Songverhörer:

YouTube - Velile & Safri Duo - Helele [Official Video]

ab 1:22 

"Oder wars die coole Sau? In der Schule wars Ali!"


----------



## Two-Face (18. September 2010)

Mir fällt noch ein, alle Songs von R.E.M.. Dieses Einschlafgedudel kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören.


----------



## Cionara (18. September 2010)

Wenn ich das hier im Radio höre YouTube - she´s a maniac - flashdance

Krieg ich jedes mal das übelste kotzen. Das ist was um in Guantanamo Häftlinge zu quälen.

mfg Cionara


----------



## CrazyBanana (18. September 2010)

Justin Bieber


----------



## orca113 (19. September 2010)

Oil City-Fire Flys

Und wenn ich Adel Taviblala oder wie der Typ heisst mit seinem Ich und Ich dreck höre kriege ich die Kriese.

Außerdem habe ich bei manchen Songs immer das Gefühl die Sender werden bezahlt das sie die ständig laufen lassen.


----------



## mixxed_up (19. September 2010)

Ich krieg Aggressionen, wenn ich Lena Meyer Landrut höre, hört sich einfach nicht gut an, die kann gar nichts.


----------



## boss3D (19. September 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir fällt noch ein, alle Songs von R.E.M.. Dieses Einschlafgedudel kann ich wirklich nicht mehr hören.


Och, "It's The End Of The World" ist doch ganz nett. Zumindest in _Independence Day_ passt der Song gut rein ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## iceman650 (19. September 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich krieg Aggressionen, wenn ich Lena Meyer Landrut höre, hört sich einfach nicht gut an, die kann gar nichts.


Das sagt der, der Lady Gaga gut findet???


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2010)

Lady Gaga trifft wenigstens den Ton.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2010)

Das halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Two-Face (19. September 2010)

Was, dass Lena-Meyer Landrut nicht singen kann?


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2010)

Nein, das Lady Gaga den Ton trifft.


----------



## iceman650 (20. September 2010)

Richtig, die trifft alles, aber nicht den Ton den sie singen will. (siehe Video)
An einem Album von der Rendern die länger rum im Studio als an Avatar. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CITzjxZpun4


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (20. September 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, das Lady Gaga den Ton trifft.


Dieses etwas mit zweifelhaftem Geschlecht schafft es ja nicht mal stil oder geschmack zu treffen.


----------



## orca113 (23. September 2010)

Hier der ist gaaanz schlimm,das muss doch ein Schwachkopf singen oder geschrieben haben:

..."gonna breakbreakabreakbreakabreakbreak your hahart!"

das muss doch weh tuen....


----------



## Grimness (23. September 2010)

viel von Kiz


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. September 2010)

YouTube - Laserkraft 3D - Nein Mann (official Video)
Dieser misst!! ich frag mich wie man sowas mögen kann!


----------



## boss3D (24. September 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hier der ist gaaanz schlimm,das muss doch ein Schwachkopf singen oder geschrieben haben:
> 
> ..."gonna breakbreakabreakbreakabreakbreak your hahart!"
> 
> das muss doch weh tuen....


Den Song höre ich jedes Mal, wenn ich am Laufband stehe und das ist mindestens jeden zweiten Tag. 

Taio Cruz scheint auch nicht jedermanns Geschmack zu sein ...

_PS: Habe rausgefunden, dass, wenn ich mit 12 km/h laufe, laufe ich bei Waka Waka genau im Takt._  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## manu_la (25. September 2010)

alle auto-tune geschichten !


----------



## PEG96 (3. Oktober 2010)

die parteihymne is schlimm


----------



## herethic (10. Oktober 2010)

Kanye West vs. Astell - American Boy


----------



## ShiZon (10. Oktober 2010)

Was mir nur noch auf den Zeiger geht ist diesen komische Ninja Lied mit der Tussi und dem möchtegern-Eminem-Verschnitt-Aushilfsgangster.


----------



## orca113 (10. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was mir nur noch auf den Zeiger geht ist diesen komische Ninja Lied mit der Tussi und dem möchtegern-Eminem-Verschnitt-Aushilfsgangster.



Dito!

Und dieser dämlich Spinner der singt i need a Dollar Dollar Dollar...


----------



## Z3NDO (10. Oktober 2010)

Mickie Krause


----------



## Pacman Fan (11. Oktober 2010)

Kid Rock mit All Summer Long

Alles von Pink


----------



## FatBoo (13. Oktober 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Was mir nur noch auf den Zeiger geht ist diesen komische Ninja Lied mit der Tussi und dem möchtegern-Eminem-Verschnitt-Aushilfsgangster.



Die Antwoord - Enter the Ninja

-> grässlich


Yolanda Be Cool & Dcup - We speak no americano

-> Habs schon vor Monaten gehört und fands damals schon *******



Was ich schon seit Wochen auf meiner Playlist habe ist Tim Berg - Bromance -> rockt!


----------



## T'PAU (13. Oktober 2010)

FatBoo schrieb:


> Yolanda Be Cool & Dcup - We speak no americano
> -> Habs schon vor Monaten gehört und fands damals schon *******


Das lässt mein Gesicht auch etwas grün anlaufen! 
Wie kommen die blos auf so 'nen besch... eidenen Namen für die Truppe? Ich vermute mal, da ist wohl einer "Pulp Fiction"-Fan (Restaurant-Szene).


----------



## NuTSkuL (13. Oktober 2010)

50% der songs ausn charts. wer die auswählt hab ich noch nie kapiert. warscheinlich depressive hausfrauen, die nix besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## herethic (13. Oktober 2010)

NuTSkuL schrieb:


> warscheinlich depressive hausfrauen, die nix besseres zu tun haben.


Nö das sind größtenteils Jugendliche/junge Erwachsene.

BTW: Kann es sein dass Enter The Ninja Satire/Verarsche ist?

Der Typ errinert mich irgendwie Weird Al Yankovic


EDIT: Ok es ist eine Satireband.


----------



## LordNoir (14. Oktober 2010)

Laserkraft 3d - Nein Mann

Scheiß video bekloppter Text einfach völlig zum kotzen. 

Schlager aller Art.

Die Top 10 an sich.




> wer die auswählt hab ich noch nie kapiert.


Sie selber die haben Leute, die werden dafür bezahlt die CD`s zu kaufen da horten sich die dann im Keller und vergammeln.
Fliegt einer von denen mal auf schreien ALLE: Sowas aber auch böser Junge und bezahlen ihren Leuten noch ein wenig mehr damit die schön die Klappe halten.


----------



## Austi2k (16. Oktober 2010)

Alexander Marcus, einfach alles davon!!!!!!!


----------



## eXitus64 (19. Oktober 2010)

shakira geht mal gar nicht. aber immerhin kann sie schon besser englisch *g*


----------



## Dunzen (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hasse alle High School Musical und Camp Rock Songs.

So ein Kinderscheiß regt voll auf


----------



## Miezekatze (20. Oktober 2010)

Alles von 2Pac vorallem Ghetto Gospel, da schmeiß ich jedem den Radio ausm Fenster wenn ers nicht weg macht...


----------



## FrozenBoy (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich & Ich ... ICH HASSE ES!


----------



## herethic (21. Oktober 2010)

So ziemlich alles von von Kanye West und Jay-Z.


----------



## Rinkadink (22. Oktober 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> So ziemlich alles von von Kanye West und Jay-Z.



wieso ausgerechnet Jay-Z? Und wieso nennst du Kanye West im selben Satz?

Das ist als würdest du sagen James Hetfield und Justin Bieber. Zwei völlig verschiedene Musiker die völlig verschiedene Musikrichtungen machen^^


----------



## AMD64X2-User (26. Oktober 2010)

Justin Bieber als Musiker zu bezeichenen ist ne schande!!!


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

bitte löschen


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Oktober 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWahkR8a_7o

Das Assozioalste was es gibt....


----------



## Infin1ty (26. Oktober 2010)

Alles von Lady Gaga 

Und dieser eine Song geht mir auch richtig auf den.... "We speak no americano"... Wie kann etwas so schlechtes so erfolgreich sein, ich raffs nicht


----------



## AMD64X2-User (27. Oktober 2010)

Da siehst du mal wie verblödet die meisten hier in D sind!!


----------



## Nucleus (28. Oktober 2010)

Placebo... eine der schrecklichsten Bands, neben U2, die ich kenne.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (28. Oktober 2010)

Hurts - Wonderful Life

Ein akustisches Brechmittel


----------



## orca113 (31. Oktober 2010)

ich sage es nochmal : Reamon da könnte ich kotzen!

und wie oben schon erwähnt Wonderful Life von Hurts


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Oktober 2010)

"We no speak americano"

das grausamste was die House-Maschinerie in den letzten Jahren hervorgebracht hat...dagegen ist selbst David Guetta erträglich, und das will was heißen.


----------



## Asdener (1. November 2010)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> "We no speak americano"
> 
> das grausamste was die House-Maschinerie in den letzten Jahren hervorgebracht hat...dagegen ist selbst David Guetta erträglich, und das will was heißen.



Das ist so Sch****.

Hasse es ebenfalls aber was mich noch extrem nervt ist Love the way you Lie. Von Rihanna und Eminem.  Soo grottenschlecht


----------



## Ceyone (2. November 2010)

Lil Wayne.... x.X tilt Hip Hop


----------



## wari (5. November 2010)

eben, we no speak americano.. absolut nervig und überbewertet... dicht gefolgt  von david guetta, der mittlerweile ja jedes lied produziert und die lächerlicherweise alle gleich klingen


----------



## Hagrid (5. November 2010)

Du kannst noch nicht mal richtig lügen von Andrea Berg  Ich habe gerade ein Praktikum beim Schreiner gemacht, der eine hörte nur WDR 4 -.-


----------



## FatBoo (19. November 2010)

Katy Perry - Firework

Madcon - Glow

Will.i.am feat Nicky Minaj - Check it out

ALLES von Culcha Candela!


Einfach nur zum Kotzen!


----------



## vad4r (19. November 2010)

Bald ist es wieder soweit: Last Christmas von Wham!

*HORROR!*


----------



## Nucleus (19. November 2010)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Bald ist es wieder soweit: Last Christmas von Wham!
> 
> *HORROR!*



Sowas von /sign


----------



## RapToX (19. November 2010)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Bald ist es wieder soweit: Last Christmas von Wham!
> 
> *HORROR!*


haha, ja 

aber ist mir ehrlich gesagt immer noch lieber als den ganzen anderen mist hören zu müßen. an last christmas hat man sich im laufe der jahre irgendwie schon gewöhnt


----------



## T'PAU (20. November 2010)

Es gibt gut gemachte Covers und es gibt sowas:

Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand 

*Das* haben Boney M. und Barbra S. echt nicht verdient!


----------



## HolySh!t (21. November 2010)

YouTube - Frida Gold - Zeig mir wie Du tanzt (Offizielles Video)

Und einmal alles von Polarkreis 18, vor allem Allein Allein


----------



## orca113 (21. November 2010)

HolySh!t schrieb:


> YouTube - Frida Gold - Zeig mir wie Du tanzt (Offizielles Video)
> 
> Und einmal alles von Polarkreis 18, vor allem Allein Allein



Gehe ich mit. Dieses Allein Allein ist sowas von bescheurt...


----------



## Sync (26. November 2010)

also ich persönlich finde 
Over The Rainbow - Israel Iz
total beknackt.. wie ist das auf platz 1 gerutscht.. und es läuft hoch und runter im radio -_-


----------



## Painkiller (26. November 2010)

Na dann zählen wir doch mal auf:

- Lady Gaga
- David Guetta
- Madonna
- Weihnachtsschlonz
- Polarkreis 18
- Lasercraft 3D
- Eig. der ganze Schlonz was im Radio läuft 

btw. KIZ ist nicht schlecht.  Ihr versteht nur die Texte nicht. Wikipedia FTW
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hahnenkampf_(Album)


----------



## Gast20141208 (26. November 2010)

Da es bald Weihnachten ist, habe ich schon wieder Angst vor meinem schlimmsten Hasssong.
"Last Christmas"


----------



## HolySh!t (26. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> btw. KIZ ist nicht schlecht.  Ihr versteht nur die Texte nicht. Wikipedia FTW
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hahnenkampf_(Album)


Seh ich auch so, ich hör zwar sons nich solche Musik, aber KIZ is echt gute Musik


----------



## Rinkadink (26. November 2010)

die welt wurde auf ein neues mit einer neuen future trance bereichert. auch dieses mal (vol.54 glaub ich) haben die cleveren produzenten und djs es wieder einmal geschafft eine doppel CD mit nutzlosem müll vollzustopfen. aber sie sind clever: man nehme einen aktuellen popsong, unterlege diesen mit einem 4/4 house oder karstadttechno- beat...und fertig ist der neue 3- minuten poptechno track. meiner meinung nach sollte man diejenigen, die diese "musik" produzieren und diejenigen die diese vergewaltigung der elektronischen musik zusammenstellen, mal in ein tiefes verließ sperren und sie solange mit ihren eigenen musikalischen exkrementen beschallen, bis ihnen der kopf platzt. dasselbe gilt übrigens für die tunnel trance force, dream dance, dj networx und wie diese ganzen plastiktechno sampler auch alle heissen. ich habe fertig


----------



## -DrSchmerz- (28. November 2010)

Alles von Stöhnemeyer


----------



## CPU-GPU (28. November 2010)

dieses "well well well". Ey wenn ich das hör bin ich wirklich kurz vorm brechreiz. Gestern hab ich sogar bei ner Raab-Sendung, als die dumme tuss diese krankheit vorgeplärrt hat, umgeschalten. Und das soll was heißen, bisher habe ich seit jahren bei keiner raab sendung auch nur ne sekunde verpasst


----------



## newjohnny (29. November 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Na dann zählen wir doch mal auf:
> 
> - Lady Gaga
> - David Guetta
> ...





Generell der pop-livestyle-scheiß, der 24/7 im radio läuft.
 
Über Weihnachtsmusik brauch ich wohl nicht reden


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Für mich ist das übelste Brechmittel
*
xavier naidoo*


----------



## Nucleus (29. November 2010)

OCPerformance schrieb:


> Für mich ist das übelste Brechmittel
> *
> xavier naidoo*




Oh ja, und das obwohl er eigentlich singen könnte, wenn er mal aufhören würde diesen nasalen Mist zu weinen.


----------



## OCPerformance (29. November 2010)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Oh ja, und das obwohl er eigentlich singen könnte, wenn er mal aufhören würde diesen nasalen Mist zu weinen.




Stimmt genau ist viel zu Schmalzig geht überhaupt nicht bei soner mucke arbeiten da wird man nur Aggro.


----------



## Herbboy (30. November 2010)

Naidoo geht mir auch extrem auf den Sack, außer einem älteren Song vom ihm: Führ mich ans Licht, den find ich echt seltsamerweise gut ^^  YouTube - Xavier Naidoo - Führ mich ans Licht (HQ)(Official Video)



Und ich weiß nicht, ob das ich das hier gut oder schlecht finden soll - an sich isses echt ganz ganz GANZ schlecht: ne alte Boney M Gesangsmelodie 1:1 übernommen, moderneren Beat drunter und dann total, echt VÖLLIG sinnfrei einfach ne Stimme, die "Barbrastraisää" [Barbara Streisand] sagt - aber irgendwie genial, das ist so schlecht, dass es wieder gut ist...  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zd8lP4YnQNE


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (30. November 2010)

*Den Song mag ich nicht*

Alejandro - Lady Gaga

Alealealealealealealealealealealealejandro ... Alealealealealealealealealealealealejandro ...


----------



## Papzt (30. November 2010)

Duck Sauce - Barbra Streisand
Was zum Henker soll das


----------



## KiraSenpai (30. November 2010)

hm~ Schlager und Tokio Hotel is echt schlimm xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. November 2010)

Ein direkten Hasssong gibt es nicht, aber Tucken Hotel und diese Amy Weinglas kann ich auf den Tod nicht leiden. Auch Oldies die in der Werbung breitgetreten werden nerven wie auch die jetzt anstehende Weihnachtsmusik die schon zu Ohrenbluten führt


----------



## Fettmull (1. Dezember 2010)

Hass Song, find ich von 
Blumentopf - Liebe oder Hass

Verstehen Sie?^^


----------



## OCPerformance (2. Dezember 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Alejandro - Lady Gaga
> 
> Alealealealealealealealealealealealejandro ... Alealealealealealealealealealealealejandro ...



Auf jedenfall sehr nervig. 



KiraSenpai schrieb:


> hm~ Schlager und Tokio Hotel is echt schlimm xD



Na durch den Monsun geht ja noch.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

> Na durch den Monsun geht ja noch.


Bitte was? Ja, Pfui


----------



## Papzt (2. Dezember 2010)

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht
Boah Ke$ha.... jedes Lied von ihr. Die hat ja so eine grässliche Stimme
Es sei denn Katy Perry lief vorher, dann können sie von mir aus auch 8 mal Wham nacheinander spielen


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

> Es sei denn Katy Perry lief vorher, dann können sie von mir aus auch 8 mal Wham nacheinander spielen


Kann ich nix dazu sagen. Kenn die Tussy nicht.

Vorher lief iwas mit "Winter in Alaska". WTF... Wat für ein Schlonz


----------



## Papzt (2. Dezember 2010)

> Kann ich nix dazu sagen. Kenn die Tussy nicht.


Wtf? Die geilste Frau auf diesem Planeten  


> Vorher lief iwas mit "Winter in Alaska". WTF... Wat für ein Schlonz


Sagt mir garnichts


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2010)

> Wtf? Die geilste Frau auf diesem Planeten


Bild FTW! Bin zu faul zum googeln. 



> Sagt mir garnichts


Sei froh!


----------



## Papzt (2. Dezember 2010)

Hier Bild
Die ist der Hammer  .... finde ich


> Sei froh!


Dann bin ich das jetzt mal


----------



## Nucleus (2. Dezember 2010)

Ekelhafte Plastik-Tussie...


----------



## Papzt (2. Dezember 2010)

Niemals, die ist Wahnsinn


----------



## HolySh!t (2. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kann ich nix dazu sagen. Kenn die Tussy nicht.


Wie jz
Also jz bin ich sprachlos.


----------



## orca113 (2. Dezember 2010)

Mir gefällt sie auch


----------



## herethic (2. Dezember 2010)

Black Eyes Peas - The Time (Dirty Bit)


----------



## iceman650 (3. Dezember 2010)

SoenniTDI schrieb:


> Bald ist es wieder soweit: Last Christmas von Wham!
> 
> *HORROR!*


Das triffts gut, auch der Text ist nicht wirklich weihnachtlich 


			
				Wham-Last Christmas schrieb:
			
		

> I gave you my heart
> But the very next day you gave it away



Mfg, ice


----------



## orca113 (5. Dezember 2010)

Eben habe ich es gehört,es war im Radio!!!!! AAAAAAAarghhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amdfreak (5. Dezember 2010)

Laserkraft 3D - einfach schrecklich. Und peinlich.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (5. Dezember 2010)

amdfreak schrieb:


> Laserkraft 3D - einfach schrecklich. Und peinlich.




Ja!!!!!!!! Da hast recht!!! Wie kann man bloss so einen Müll produzieren!!!


----------



## christian150488 (7. Dezember 2010)

momentan finde ich diesen Song Over the Rainbow total schlimm, Künstler weis ich grad net...

an zweiter Stelle -----> Tataaaaaa Wham-Last Christmas


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2010)

> momentan finde ich diesen Song Over the Rainbow total schlimm, Künstler weis ich grad net...


Israel Kamakawiwo´ole 



> an zweiter Stelle -----> Tataaaaaa Wham-Last Christmas



Sign!


----------



## christian150488 (7. Dezember 2010)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Israel Kamakawiwo´ole
> 
> 
> 
> Sign!



Ah ok danke dir

aber das gute an Over the Rainbow ( ja es gibt was gutes^^) ist das mir Wham nicht mehr so aufn Nerv geht


----------



## zøtac (23. Dezember 2010)

Brutos Brutaloz - Lichterfelde Boss
Es gibt immer einen der über einem steht nur ich bin der der Über allen steht. 

Der Typ ist einfach so schlecht das es schon wieder lustig ist


----------



## Zaucher (23. Dezember 2010)

@zøtac: sign/

Schlechter gehts fast gar nicht mehr


----------



## CPU-GPU (23. Dezember 2010)

dieses dämliche "seven seconds away" geplärre das zurzeit wieder überall rumdudelt geht mir sowas von auf die nerven -.-


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Dezember 2010)

Immo alles was mehr als 2 x täglich läuft und insbesondere das was mit den bevorstehenden Tagen zu tun hat. In diesem Sinne " Hells Bells "


----------



## Widowmaker_1 (23. Dezember 2010)

momentan gehen mir 2 songs gewaltig auf den Zeiger,
weil die laufen im radio hoch und runter...
alle 15min kommt eines der beiden lieder.
(Besonders schön wenn auf der Arbeit den ganzen tag der radio läuft...)

Israel Kamakawiwo´ole - Over the Rainbow
Bruno Mars - Just the way you are


----------



## FatBoo (24. Dezember 2010)

Chris Rea - Driving home for christmas


Selten so einen belanglosen sing-sang gehört!


----------



## maik4du (25. Dezember 2010)

alle Justin Bever, Tokio Hotel und Silbermond Songs


----------



## Novox (29. Dezember 2010)

maik4du schrieb:
			
		

> alle Justin Bever, Tokio Hotel und Silbermond Songs



Was den Bieber betrifft, stimme ich vollkommen zu! Total ätzend. Sonst ist mir das eigentlich relativ egal ich hör sowieso nur selten Radio sondern meistens einfach nur die eigene Musik, die mir auch gefällt


----------



## ghostadmin (30. Dezember 2010)

Dieses Barbra Streisand .. uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh uhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuh Gedudel von Duck Sauce oder wie der/die/das heißt/heißen....


----------



## Asdener (30. Dezember 2010)

Das ist sau geil xD


----------



## AMD64X2-User (1. Januar 2011)

Das ist grosser Schrott! Da hat sich mal wieder so jemand gedacht er hockt vorn PC und mixt was zusammen! Anstatt richtige Musik mit richtigen Instrumenten zu machen!


----------



## UltraGraniat (2. Januar 2011)

Ja das  wird aber heutzutage so oft gemacht.

Imitation statt Kreation hm?


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Januar 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Das ist grosser Schrott! Da hat sich mal wieder so jemand gedacht er hockt vorn PC und mixt was zusammen! Anstatt richtige Musik mit richtigen Instrumenten zu machen!



Kann man richtige Musik nur mit richtigen Instrumenten machen? Elektronische Musik zu produzieren ist um einiges komplexer als Musik, die man mit Instrumenten spielen kann.

Nur leider nutzen die Meisten Produzenten der kommerziellen Sparte nicht die Möglichkeiten die der Computer hergibt und produzieren so einen Rotz, der sich dann auf solchen billigen Samplern wie Future Trance oder im Radio wiederfindet. Einen 4/4 Beat auf einen Popsong zu hauen kann jeder, das ist keine Kunst.

Jedoch gibt es auch Musikrichtungen in der Welt der elektronischen Musik, die einen Sound hat, wogegen ein ganzes Orcherster klingt wie die Warteschleifenmusik der Vodafone Hotline durchs Telefon.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Januar 2011)

Dieser Möchtegern-Rapper namens Money Boy...

Gott, hab ich gelacht


----------



## sirbenni1993 (11. Januar 2011)

Coldplay>Tokio Hotel>60'er>70'er>80'er>90'er>Somewhere Over The Rainbow>Schlager Die Sind Alle Ein NOT!

Wer was gegen Justin bieber sagt, ist nur Neidisch. Ich mag ihn, und er macht gute Songs. !!Nein Ich bin Kein Fan!!

Aber er sieht gut aus^^ Und macht fantastische Musik :-*


----------



## Rinkadink (11. Januar 2011)

sirbenni1993 schrieb:


> Wer was gegen Justin bieber sagt, ist nur Neidisch. Ich mag ihn, und er macht gute Songs. !!Nein Ich bin Kein Fan!!
> 
> Aber er sieht gut aus^^ Und macht fantastische Musik :-*



Das du das gut findest ist normal bei Mädchen in deinem Alter. Aber ich glaube du hast dich im Internet etwas verlaufen. Dies hier ist nicht das Forum der Bravo.


----------



## kleines-Dummerle (11. Januar 2011)

Ich hasse KAAS den schwulen Rapper! 
Dazu noch den OMD!  
Naja und ich hasse: JUSTIN BIEBER + LADY GAGAA !


----------



## wiley (11. Januar 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Das du das gut findest ist normal bei Mädchen in deinem Alter. Aber ich glaube du hast dich im Internet etwas verlaufen. Dies hier ist nicht das Forum der Bravo.



göttlich,einfach nur göttlich


----------



## HolySh!t (11. Januar 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Das du das gut findest ist normal bei Mädchen in deinem Alter. Aber ich glaube du hast dich im Internet etwas verlaufen. Dies hier ist nicht das Forum der Bravo.


Nach seinem Profil sieht er aus wien Junge


----------



## AMD64X2-User (11. Januar 2011)

Vielleicht ein Schwuler??

BTT: Alle schlager dieser Welt!


----------



## orca113 (11. Januar 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Das du das gut findest ist normal bei Mädchen in deinem Alter. Aber ich glaube du hast dich im Internet etwas verlaufen. Dies hier ist nicht das Forum der Bravo.


 
Geil!

Mich nervt diese Musik ala Reamon (das habe ich schonmal erwähnt),desweiteren richtig mies ist Fire Fly (habe ich auch schon gesagt)...

So langsam kann man 80% der Musik dazu nehmen die auf "Einslive" läuft...


----------



## Nucleus (11. Januar 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> Elektronische Musik zu produzieren ist um einiges komplexer als Musik, die man mit Instrumenten spielen kann.



Selten so gelacht...


----------



## Rinkadink (12. Januar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht...




...aber dennoch wahr  

ist aber eher auf die möglichkeiten bezogen, die man hat, mit vst, synths und jedemenge krams an modulen, die es gibt zu arbeiten. also wenn man sich mal mit der materie beschäftigt hat ist das schon heftig, was es da alles so gibt


----------



## Rinkadink (12. Januar 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Mich nervt diese Musik ala Reamon (das habe ich schonmal erwähnt),desweiteren richtig mies ist Fire Fly (habe ich auch schon gesagt)...
> 
> So langsam kann man 80% der Musik dazu nehmen die auf "Einslive" läuft...



99% der musik die man über antenneradio empfangen kann ist belanglos. langweilige, auf die breite masse zugeschnittene dudelmusik. alleine was die band linkin park momentan fabriziert ist schon eine frechheit. wer solche musik toll findet und dazu abgeht, frisst auch kleine kinder


----------



## Nucleus (12. Januar 2011)

@Rinkadink

Die Möglichkeiten hat man, ebenfalls dank Modulation und Effektgeräten, auch in Echtzeit bei Instrumenten. Ich wüsste nicht, weshalb elektronisch, am Rechner, produzierte Musik pauschal "komplexer" sein soll, als handgemachte Musik.

Selbst wenn man die Komplexität miteinander vergleicht, bleibt immer noch der gravierende Unterschied, dass man bei einem Instrumente beherrschen muss, anstatt lediglich ein Programm 

Damit wir uns richtig verstehen. ich habe nichts gegen elektronische Musik - im Gegenteil: Ich finde Jean Michel Jarre z.B. genial.


----------



## Zoon (14. Januar 2011)

Nucleus schrieb:


> @Rinkadink
> 
> bleibt immer noch der gravierende Unterschied, dass man bei einem Instrumente beherrschen muss, anstatt lediglich ein Programm



Und das Programm muss man halt auch beherrschen. Letztendlich sinds halt Werkzeuge, und wer die nicht beherrscht dann kommt halt nur Grütze raus, seins nun "echte" Instrumente oder ein Softwarestudio mit virtuellen Instrumenten im Rechner.

Und bei allen die "handgemachte" Musik machen - gerade bei denen die auf den ersten 50 Merchandiseseiten des EMP Katalogs auftauchen, das steckt auch schon mehr Unterstützung von virtuellen Studios und Instrumenten drinne als manche "trve" Fan lieb ist.


----------



## Nucleus (14. Januar 2011)

Es ist doch sehr wohl ein Unterschied zischen der Bedienung eines Programmes und der Beherrschung eines Musikinstrumentes festzustellen, oder?

Oder hast Du mal was von virtuosen Sample- und Loop-Programmierern gehört? Wo bleibt da die Kunst?

Und ja, bez. neumodischer EMP-Bands hast Du vollkommen Recht. Oftmals ist es jedoch kosten- oder zeitbedingt, dass Drum-Machines verwendet werden anstatt ein echtes Schlagzeug aufzunehmen und abzumischen.
Die Spreu trennt sich vom Weizen bei Liveauftritten - und da hält kein Computerprogramm mit


----------



## AMD64X2-User (18. Januar 2011)

Alles von diesen Heulsusen von Hurts!!


----------



## Seabound (18. Januar 2011)

Unsere Nationalhymne


----------



## orca113 (20. Januar 2011)

AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Alles von diesen Heulsusen von Hurts!!


 
Dito!



> 99% der musik die man über antenneradio empfangen kann ist belanglos. langweilige, auf die breite masse zugeschnittene dudelmusik. alleine was die band linkin park momentan fabriziert ist schon eine frechheit. wer solche musik toll findet und dazu abgeht, frisst auch kleine kinder


 
Ja gut,Linkin Park haben abgebaut.Von denen war ich eigentlich immer sehr begeistert aber dieses A Thousand Suns ist wirklich schlecht. Lied 10 ist aber geil.

Konzert war auch Ok.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (20. Januar 2011)

Dieses geheule von dem Bruno Mars nervt auch!!


----------



## Moinge (20. Januar 2011)

schlagermugge und auf jeden fall alle weihnachtssongs, zumindest die nervigsten alá last christmas


----------



## schlumpf666 (21. Januar 2011)

Des country gedöhns von der einen tussi... heißt die nicht so ähnlich wie eine bekannte fast-food kette?


----------



## AMD64X2-User (21. Januar 2011)

Ich glaub die heisst Amy McDonald(s)!


----------



## blaidd (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mittlerweile recht schmerzfrei, was Pop-Songs etc. angeht. Aber Schmalz wie Xaviar Naidoo find ich schon fies.

Was aber gar nicht geht sind Schlager, da läuft's mir eiskalt den Rücken runter und ich bekomme Brechreiz.
Ganz schlimm im Moment:

*Jörg Bausch - Leuchtturm*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlxVGeyqdKo

Mußte erstmal googlen wie der Mistkerl heißt, aber er hat auch noch ein paar andere Songs verbrochen, die vor ca. einem Jahr rauf und runter liefen, ("Wie ein Wolf...") und das dann in einer gefühlten 15min Schleife wenn ich mit dem DJ pech hatte.
Im Ernst: Wenn ich den irgendwo rumlaufen sehe, geh ich hin und trete ihm in die Familienplanung. Das ist keine Musik, das ist akustische Vergewaltigung.


----------



## Seabound (25. Januar 2011)

culcha candela - berlin city girl

Den Scheiß muss ich im Büro jeden Tag gefühlte 20 bis 30 ma ausem Radio ertragen. Was ein Schwachsinnslied!


----------



## inzpekta (26. Januar 2011)

Philipp Poisel- Wie soll ein Mensch das ertragen...

Jammerlappen


----------



## Memphys (22. Mai 2011)

Sämtliche Pop-Songs, die klingen als hätt schon jemand die Idee von blaidd in die Tat umgesetzt (Justin Bieber, Bruno Mars usw.), ausserdem Möchtegern-Techno, alles von den Atzen, sämtliche Bushido-Verschnitte bzw ihre amerikanischen Pendeants, generell die meiste Popmusik, wobei es da auch mal ganz nette Lieder gibt.


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2011)

Dieser Song von Taio Cruz mit der Sängerin da... der Song heisst Higher.

ich finde das so was von bescheuert:

now i know how to get down on the floor ....floor 
experiencing what you cant ignore ....ignore
but something bout this beat just got me hooked ....hooked 

also so ein Scheiss


----------



## Orka45 (26. Mai 2011)

/|\ Namensdieb! (fast  meiner hat nix mit dem Wal zu tun)
   |

Bei mir sind es sämtliche lieder, die im Radio oder den Charts vorkommen.
Mainstream ist nicht so mein ding


----------



## MasterFreak (27. Mai 2011)

Er wird wohl kaum ein Namensdieb sein da er schon ca. 3 jahre hier im Forum ist und du nicht ! ^^
Also Deutsch Rap und Folksmusik kann ich nicht ab !


----------



## AbsolutStorm (28. Mai 2011)

das schlimmste was im Moment im Radio läuft ist "I wrote the Book" 

Ich hasse das! xD


----------



## Orka45 (28. Mai 2011)

Nur das ich den Namen schon seit der Grundschul zeit benutze

naja genug offtopic.


----------



## Shizophrenic (5. Juni 2011)

Alles von Peter Fox dem :-;&€@$££>|$$#% ....


----------



## HAWX (5. Juni 2011)

Eindeutig "Stereo Love"!


----------



## Koyote (6. Juni 2011)

Dieses I'm a baby girl in a baby world it's so fantastic und wie auch immer das weitergeht, das kommt immer in Radio und geht mir sowas von aufn Sack


----------



## HAWX (6. Juni 2011)

Koyote schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses I'm a baby girl in a baby world it's so fantastic und wie auch immer das weitergeht, das kommt immer in Radio und geht mir sowas von aufn Sack



Ist das nicht ein Barbie Lied? Und ab und zu kommt diese Männerstimme wenn ich mich nicht irre
Das ist echt furchtbar, obwohl Las Ketchup auch abartig ist


----------



## s|n|s (7. Juni 2011)

Den ganzen ausländer-"deutschen" hiphop. Lernt erst mal Deutsch Leute  Und ich will nix von Nazi hören, ich habe ausländische Wurzeln, ich darf "Scheiss Ausländer" zu meinen Kumpels sagen  Das meiste was da rüber kommt ist so peinlich! Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. KKS ist geil. Bushido ist der Bodensatz der Gesellschaft! Fäkalsprache ftw

Alle Typen von Popstars und DSDS. War so geil, als ein Programmverantwortlicher vom WDR in einem Interview, auf die Anschuldigung von Dieter Bohlen, man würde DSDS-Musiker boykottieren antwortete:
(sinngemäß) DSDS-Kandidaten mit Musikern in Verbindung zu bringen und deren Lieder zu spielen ist unter unserem und unter dem Niveau ernstzunehmender Musiker LOL


----------



## jensi251 (7. Juni 2011)

Meine hasssongs kommen von Moneyboy.
Der kerl ist einfach die übelste Witzfigur, aber das will er ja auch sein.


----------



## Rinkadink (8. Juni 2011)

mich nervt diese momentan im trend liegende david guetta plastik-ibizahouse mucke. verdammt viele künstler aus aller welt schwimmen auf dieser welle und vesehen ihre mucke mit billigen technobeats und vocoder-stimmen. und der sender sunshine live hats auch mitbekommen und spielt von jedem x-beliebigen popsong einen tanzbaren 4/4 takt billigremix von irgendwelchen kunststoff-DJs, die sich auf solchen bescheuerten kacksamplern wie future trance, dream dance oder tunnel trance force wiederfinden, wo 40 stark komprimierte müllsongs mit immer denselben samples und billigen vocals verscheuert werden, die höchstens die planlose dorfjugend mit 16 jahren gut findet und in der dorfdisco mit 3 promille abfeiert. grausame vergewaltigung der elektronsichen musik. wird echt zeit dass sowas aufhört. diese "musik" macht mich aggressiv.


----------



## Abufaso (8. Juni 2011)

Rebecca Black - Friday


----------



## RG Now66 (8. Juni 2011)

omg Tokio Hotel
allerdings kann ich Lady Gaga auch nicht viel ab...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (22. Juni 2011)

Peitro Lombardi geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## Jeremy (23. Juni 2011)

Meine Bottom Ten:

*Radio Gaga* und *Bycicle *von _Queen_
*It's Raining Men* von _The Weather Girls
_*Jump*von_ Van Halen
_*Time Warp *aus der_Rocky Horror Picture Show_
*You're My Heart, You're My Soul* von _Modern Talking_
*Wild Boys*von_ Duran Duran
_*Last Christmas *von_Wham!_
*Music was my first love*von_ J__ohn Miles_
und neu hinzugekommen: *Ist es wahr *von_ Söhne Mannheims_


----------



## Neox (23. Juni 2011)

Alles von Xavier Naidoo; WannabeGangsterRapper; Moerdan (Schaaaaatz; Moerdan will dich haben so abartig); Ist es wahr von Söhne Mannheims (hasse die Band sowieso), Sportfreunde Stiller (alles kacke)! 

MfG


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

Taken by a stranger , aber ich mag never gonna give you up


----------



## PalimPalim0815 (23. Juni 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Meine hasssongs kommen von Moneyboy.
> Der kerl ist einfach die übelste Witzfigur, aber das will er ja auch sein.


 
Da hast du mal absolut recht! ;D


----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2011)

Achja und von dem kerl da , wie heist der nochmal ... achso ja

Haftbefail


----------



## jensi251 (24. Juni 2011)

PalimPalim0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du mal absolut recht! ;D



Dann bin ich ja nicht der einzige.


----------



## Gast12307 (26. Juni 2011)

Money Boy  Song: Polo  der Typ ist sooooo lächerlich 
Achja gebt mal bei Youtube Schweine pervers ein, das ist nen Song von MaxiStoner oder wie der heißt


----------



## CooperManiac (26. Juni 2011)

Hgicht- hauptschule
Das duemmste was ich je gehoert bzw gesehen habe
We es interessiert ^^----> youtube


----------



## JawMekEf (26. Juni 2011)

CooperManiac schrieb:
			
		

> Hgicht- hauptschule
> Das duemmste was ich je gehoert bzw gesehen habe
> We es interessiert ^^----> youtube



Steck den Piller in Kakao. xD!


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2011)

The Power von Snap! Nervig ohne Ende...


----------



## iceman650 (26. Juni 2011)

CooperManiac schrieb:


> Hgicht- hauptschule
> Das duemmste was ich je gehoert bzw gesehen habe
> We es interessiert ^^----> youtube


 War an unserer Gesamtschule der Runninggag.
Am Ende meiner Schulzeit haben das sogar die Hauptschüler gesungen 
In dem Sinne: 666 an der Tafel steht 1+1, was kommt rauuus?

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jeremy (26. Juni 2011)

*Born in the U.S.A.* von Bruce Springsteen muss ich noch anführen. Ein echter Bauernsong.


----------



## Micha77 (27. Juni 2011)

Generell fast alles in den Charts


----------



## david430 (27. Juni 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> mich nervt diese momentan im trend liegende david guetta plastik-ibizahouse mucke. verdammt viele künstler aus aller welt schwimmen auf dieser welle und vesehen ihre mucke mit billigen technobeats und vocoder-stimmen. und der sender sunshine live hats auch mitbekommen und spielt von jedem x-beliebigen popsong einen tanzbaren 4/4 takt billigremix von irgendwelchen kunststoff-DJs, die sich auf solchen bescheuerten kacksamplern wie future trance, dream dance oder tunnel trance force wiederfinden, wo 40 stark komprimierte müllsongs mit immer denselben samples und billigen vocals verscheuert werden, die höchstens die planlose dorfjugend mit 16 jahren gut findet und in der dorfdisco mit 3 promille abfeiert. grausame vergewaltigung der elektronsichen musik. wird echt zeit dass sowas aufhört. diese "musik" macht mich aggressiv.



du sprichst mir aus der seele! ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen. egal bei welchem radiosender man abends einschaltet, nur noch techno remixe... was soll der dreck!!!!!! und wenn man sich online die musik anhört, dann kommen auf 2000000 remixe mal ein gescheites original. ich kanns nicht fassen, worauf das hinauslaufen soll....

aber wenns nicht das techno ist, dann hasse ich auch diese verweichlichte heulmusik von den "superstars", oder lady gaga, tokio hotel und und und..... da tun sich abgründe auf,...

und ich dachte damals, es gäbe nichts schlimmeres als volksmusik. aber gemessen an o.g., ist florian silbereisen ein weisenknabe...


----------



## Miyamoto (28. Juni 2011)

Charts + Schlager jeglicher Art !!!


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

elektronik remixes von "ich sag jetzt mal für mich" KLASSIKERN....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsOAsdCqUew


----------



## Star_KillA (2. Juli 2011)

Rap , Hiphop , Schlager , alles was im Radio Läuft , Mainstream , RnB , Jazz , Rock , Pop und sowas alles


----------



## AeroX (2. Juli 2011)

> Zitat von Rinkadink
> mich nervt diese momentan im trend liegende david guetta plastik-ibizahouse mucke. verdammt viele künstler aus aller welt schwimmen auf dieser welle und vesehen ihre mucke mit billigen technobeats und vocoder-stimmen. und der sender sunshine live hats auch mitbekommen und spielt von jedem x-beliebigen popsong einen tanzbaren 4/4 takt billigremix von irgendwelchen kunststoff-DJs, die sich auf solchen bescheuerten kacksamplern wie future trance, dream dance oder tunnel trance force wiederfinden, wo 40 stark komprimierte müllsongs mit immer denselben samples und billigen vocals verscheuert werden, die höchstens die planlose dorfjugend mit 16 jahren gut findet und in der dorfdisco mit 3 promille abfeiert. grausame vergewaltigung der elektronsichen musik. wird echt zeit dass sowas aufhört. diese "musik" macht mich aggressiv./QUOTE]
> 
> oh ja dem schließe ich mich vollkommen an. Die kiddies bei mir außen dorf hören echt nur den schrott


----------



## Abufaso (2. Juli 2011)

Alles von Moneyboy.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

Abufaso schrieb:


> Alles von Moneyboy.


 Ich hasse Money Boy =p


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

"I walk in the park" oder wie das heißt. Ist einfach totaler Mist!


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (9. Juli 2011)

Rinkadink schrieb:


> mich nervt diese momentan im trend liegende david guetta plastik-ibizahouse mucke. verdammt viele künstler aus aller welt schwimmen auf dieser welle und vesehen ihre mucke mit billigen technobeats und vocoder-stimmen. und der sender sunshine live hats auch mitbekommen und spielt von jedem x-beliebigen popsong einen tanzbaren 4/4 takt billigremix von irgendwelchen kunststoff-DJs, die sich auf solchen bescheuerten kacksamplern wie future trance, dream dance oder tunnel trance force wiederfinden, wo 40 stark komprimierte müllsongs mit immer denselben samples und billigen vocals verscheuert werden, die höchstens die planlose dorfjugend mit 16 jahren gut findet und in der dorfdisco mit 3 promille abfeiert. grausame vergewaltigung der elektronsichen musik. wird echt zeit dass sowas aufhört. diese "musik" macht mich aggressiv.



100% Zustimmung!

Außerdem noch *das*. Es lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben, wie ich dieses Lied hasse.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juli 2011)

Alles von Justin Bieber


----------



## RapToX (9. Juli 2011)

SPIRITus-96 schrieb:


> Außerdem noch *das*. Es lässt sich gar nicht beschreiben, wie ich dieses Lied hasse.


 ich leide mit dir!


----------



## Memphys (17. Juli 2011)

Find es eigentlich ganz annehmbar, allerdings in der Radio-Version. DAS da klingt wiederum ziemlich schlimm. wesentlich schlimmer ist Strobo Pop von Nena und dieser Möchtegern-Truppe.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. Juli 2011)

Das soll jetzt keinesfalls rassistisch klingen, aber ich mag keines der Lieder die von männlichen schwarzen mit hohen Stimmen (Usher, Jason Derulo, Akon etc) gesungen werden.


----------



## fac3l3ss (17. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt keinesfalls rassistisch klingen, aber ich mag keines der Lieder die von männlichen schwarzen mit hohen Stimmen (Usher, Jason Derulo, *Akon* etc) gesungen werden.


 Kannst du Englisch?
Das hier ist mit Akon und AWESOME -> ‪I Just Had Sex (feat. Akon)‬‏ - YouTube


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2011)

Der Song aus der e-Post Werbung mit der Frauen Nationalmannschaft.Man der nervt vielleicht.Genau wie die ganze Werbung an sich....



> Pop von Nena und dieser Möchtegern-Truppe.


 
*die Frau* ist sowas von unten durch.Die wird aber immer wieder von den Medien zum Leben erweckt... sowas von peinlich ist die also ehrlich.Das würde ich der so gerne mal sagen... Das interessante ist ja immer wenn mal was neues von der kommt sind das immer nur alte Sachen aufgewärmt. Peinlich,peinlich


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juli 2011)

Mein Hasssong: "Haus am See" von irgend so nem Heini der eh nur Mistmusik macht 
Sobald von dem was im Radio kommt wandert meine hand automatisch zum "nächster Sender"-Knopf.
Automatische Körperabwehrfunktion nennt man sowas.


----------



## KOF328 (23. Juli 2011)

ist doch von dem Hern Peter fox soweit ich mich nicht irre.  Ich kann eigentlich fast alles was in der Top10 Mainstream liste ist nich leiden, fast alles totaal ausgelutscht  Party Rock Anthem geht mir zB tiiierisch auf die nerven..


----------



## Robonator (23. Juli 2011)

KOF328 schrieb:


> ist doch von dem Hern Peter fox soweit ich mich nicht irre.  Ich kann eigentlich fast alles was in der Top10 Mainstream liste ist nich leiden, fast alles totaal ausgelutscht  Party Rock Anthem geht mir zB tiiierisch auf die nerven..


 
Von dem Party Rock Anthem hatte ich ne Dubstep version... Lange bevor das lied so bekannt wurde durch diese einen typen... Und die hörte sich ziemlich gut an ^^


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Also ich finde, Volksmusik allgemein ist ein HASSGENRE xD


----------



## ChaoZ (24. Juli 2011)

Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once
Ich krieg's kotzen bei Metal, schrecklich. Da guck ich lieber 'ne Folge Genie in the House als mir sowas zuzufügen.


----------



## watercooled (24. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Da guck ich lieber 'ne Folge Genie in the House als mir sowas zuzufügen.



Das ist mal ne Ansage! 

Bei mir alles was auf SWR4 läuft


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Suicide Silence - You Only Live Once
> Ich krieg's kotzen bei Metal, schrecklich. Da guck ich lieber 'ne Folge Genie in the House als mir sowas zuzufügen.


 Wenn Metal nicht dein Ding ist, ist das klar, das Metal dir nicht gefällt...!?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## KOF328 (24. Juli 2011)

city_cobra schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde, Volksmusik allgemein ist ein HASSGENRE xD



Dem Florian Silbereisen &co ist doch alles ein Teufelsverein der Gehirnwäsche auf die armen Rentner ausübt


----------



## Koyote (24. Juli 2011)

Irgentein Lied mit "come on come on" aber nicht das von Rihanna und ich weiß nicht wie es heißt, aber es nervt


----------



## Pvt. Krabby (24. Juli 2011)

Lena - Satellite


----------



## Justin Bieber (24. Juli 2011)

Alle Songs von Justin Bieber... soo eine Hohlbirne... NOGO !


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Alle Songs von Rihanna-> ist immer das gleiche von der


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (1. August 2011)

Alles von Justin Bieber.


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Alle Songs von Justin Bieber...


  Das passts jetzt zu gut

@Topic: Meine absoluten Hasslieder "On the Floor" und "Party Rock Anthem" - da bekommste ja Ohrenkrebsbei


----------



## MasterFreak (1. August 2011)

@ DAEF13 : stimmt vollkommen


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. August 2011)

Justin Bieber schrieb:


> Alle Songs von Justin Bieber... soo eine Hohlbirne... NOGO !


 Da hast du sooooo Recht! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Neox (1. August 2011)

Lady Gaga: Edge of Glory. Ich hab letztens als dass lief ne Justin Bieber CD reingehaun (vonna Freundin^^ ) und dsa laut gespielt, weils besser is als Gaga

Baaaby Baaaaabbyy


----------



## Eyezz_Only (13. August 2011)

Meine Ex hat sich wohl gemerkt, welche Songs ich so absolut hasse...Alles von der Gaga zum Beispiel...

Damit hat sie es geschafft, das ich nie wieder anrufe...Die hat sie als Ersatz für das TuutTuut reingemacht ins Handy...

ABER:

Ich bin auch nicht so vergesslich . Jedenfalls ruft sie mich jetzt auch nicht mehr an . Hab das auch mal gemacht. Also ihre Hasslieder als TuutTuut-Töne reingemacht bzw auf den Anrufbeantworter als Hintergrundmusik  - während meine Stimme zu hören ist. Endlich Ruhe !


----------



## Tw3Ak3r (13. August 2011)

Neox schrieb:


> Lady Gaga: Edge of Glory. Ich hab letztens als dass lief ne Justin Bieber CD reingehaun (vonna Freundin^^ ) und dsa laut gespielt, weils besser is als Gaga
> 
> Baaaby Baaaaabbyy


 schwul


----------



## Darkknightrippper (14. August 2011)

Alle Lieder von Lena und Justin Bieber


----------



## Conqi (14. August 2011)

009 Sound System - With a spirit
009 Sound System - Born to be wasted
009 Sound System - Dreamscape

Diese Lieder sind die HÖLLE für jeden, der nen bisschen auf YouTube unterwegs ist!!! 
Ich meine ich HASSE DIESE BAND mehr als Justin Bieber (ja das geht), da können die noch so viele Videos für ihren 50€-Pauschalbeitrag vollspammen, ich kauf doch den Song nicht, wenn der mir in 3 Millionen (oder mehr?) Songs ständig vorgedudelt wird!


----------



## Charlie Harper (14. August 2011)

Ich hasse alles von:

Katy Perry  diese Frau ist sowas von eklig! Total verblödet, bleich wie ne Leiche, künstlich wie Plastik und dann noch dieses widerliche ProSieben Engagment. 
Tokio Hotel  Diese kleinen d*mm*n H*m*s, dazu ist wohl jedes weitere Wort überflüssig 
.
.
.
...to be continued!


----------



## EgoShoot0r (16. August 2011)

Gibt genug Lieder, die mir auf die Eier gehen. Lady Gaga geht mir übelst auf den Sack (egal welches Lied, alle gleich grauenhaft), Katy Perry find ich auch schlimm (schäm dich Snoop).
Mich wunderts etwas dass hier jeder Tokyo Hotel schreibt, die sind zwar übelst ätzend, allerdings hab ich ewig nix mehr von denen gehört oder gesehen und somit nerven sie mich im Moment zumindest nicht.


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2011)

Boar! Da gibt es soooo viele! Lady Gaga, Fler,I3ush1d0 (wer weis vllt. zeigt der mich an wenn ich seinen Namen hier schreibe), Justin Bieber, Akon, ne-yo etc. eig. fast alle.  Tja ich hasse Mainstream musik. Heutzutage hört man sowas 2 wochen und dann kotz mam die lieder nurnoch so raus. Blink182 höre ich heute noch genauso wie Seeed. Alt ist nicht immer schlecht, im ggnteil die meisten neuen Lieder hasse ich extrem! Rap ist nicht mehr Rap sondern eher schon zum Pop geworden. Der einzig gute deutsche Rapper zz. ist Fifty Sven!


----------



## Memphys (17. August 2011)

Hell Yeah, Fifty Sven 

Aber mittlerweile ist irgendwie der Großteil Mainstream, Pop (klar), Rock, Rap und Techno wird auch immer mehr missbraucht. Und das fällt alles unter Lieder die ich (größtenteils) hasse.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. August 2011)

Memphys schrieb:
			
		

> Hell Yeah, Fifty Sven
> 
> Aber mittlerweile ist irgendwie der Großteil Mainstream, Pop (klar), Rock, Rap und Techno wird auch immer mehr missbraucht. Und das fällt alles unter Lieder die ich (größtenteils) hasse.



Wird richtig schlimm..die alten Lieder sind immernoch am besten.  Aber Fifty Sven mancht jeden fertig!


----------



## i.neT' (17. August 2011)

Eig. alle Lieder die was mit Rappen etc. zutun haben. 
Minimal, Electro und House ist halt das einzig wahre.


----------



## Frosdedje (21. August 2011)

Bei eingen Songs von heute bin ich inzwischen unempfindlich geworden z.b bei Lady Gaga: Edge of Glory etc., aber 
Volksmusik allgemein und einige heutige Songs (weiß jetzt nicht deren Namen) kann ich ehrlich gesagt, nicht ausstehen.


----------



## Jamrock (21. August 2011)

So ziemlich 90% der Lieder die im Radio laufen und alles was so viel Niveau wie Bushido und co hat.^^


----------



## TZocker (21. August 2011)

Ich hasse alle Songs von

Justin Bieber, Tokio hotel , Bruno Mars der letzte wieso ist der so belieb und dannach kommt gleich linkin park einfach nur zum davon rennen dieser Schmuse Rockpop kann man doch nicht hören.


----------



## Abufaso (23. August 2011)

TZocker schrieb:
			
		

> dannach kommt gleich linkin park einfach nur zum davon rennen dieser Schmuse Rockpop kann man doch nicht hören.



Die alten Lieder von denen sind aber immer noch 1A  

@T: Schlager, Justin Bieber, Bruno Mars und Money Boy.


----------



## kbyte (24. August 2011)

Gut, Prinz Pi is' nun auch nich' der Burner, oder!?


----------



## Re4dt (24. August 2011)

Alles vom Bieber, HAFTBEFEHL  
und von Money Boy


----------



## KOF328 (24. August 2011)

Ach mit Haftbefehl ists doch wie mit RTL fernshen..stimme trotzdem mal zu will nicht offtopic gehen


----------



## IntelCentrino (5. September 2011)

Jamrock schrieb:


> So ziemlich 90% der Lieder die im Radio laufen und alles was so viel Niveau wie Bushido und co hat.^^



Da stimme ich dir voll zu. 
Da hör ich ja lieber Tokio Hotel 
Oder mache lieber doch das Radio gleich aus


----------



## SuRReal (5. September 2011)

Lars-G90 schrieb:


> 009 Sound System - With a spirit
> 009 Sound System - Born to be wasted
> 009 Sound System - Dreamscape
> 
> ...




Word! Ich wusste nicht wie die Songs heißen, aber als ich den Threadnamen las, kam mir direkt die Melodie von Dreamscape
 in den Sinn, Bieber, etc kann man ja gut aus dem Weg gehen aber wenn man aus langeweile bei Youtube suft kommt das ständig


----------



## CPU-GPU (5. September 2011)

was mich die letzten wochen auch wieder tierisch genervt hat, war dieses lied von dem Mr. Saxo da, dieses ballermannteil. Bah ich könnt´s kriegen


----------



## Memphys (7. September 2011)

Mr. Saxobeat geht, eigentlich find ich die Kombination mit dem Saxofon garnicht soo schlecht, was garnicht geht ist dieses komische Gedudel von wegen "There´s something in the water...". Kein Talent, aber davon ganz viel...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (4. Oktober 2011)

Zwar schon älter aber: Dance with somebody- "Künstler" weiß ich nich.


----------



## Ich 15 (5. Oktober 2011)

Der WM Song waving flag
*
*


----------



## LiquidCenTi (5. Oktober 2011)

Der andere WM song Waka Waka


----------



## nick9999 (1. Januar 2012)

"Hier kommt die Sahne" ehh "Sonne" von Rosenstolz


----------



## Abufaso (1. Januar 2012)

Bruno Mars, Taio Cruz, Katy Perry, Justin Bieber, Miley Cyrus und wie sie alle heissen...


----------



## Fexzz (1. Januar 2012)

Laserkraft 3D - Nein mann, ich will noch nicht gehen.

Größter Rotz des Jahrtausends...


----------



## T'PAU (7. September 2012)

Um mal einen alten Thread wieder hochzuholen... 

Es gibt gar nicht genug Kübel in die ich bei diesem _Gekreische_ hinein  möchte! 
Und sowas ist Platz 1 in Deutschland! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRAMNWzfjcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. September 2012)

Justin Bieber - Boyfriend
(Der Titel sagt alles)


----------



## robbe (7. September 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Um mal einen alten Thread wieder hochzuholen...
> 
> Es gibt gar nicht genug Kübel in die ich bei diesem _Gekreische_ hinein  möchte!
> Und sowas ist Platz 1 in Deutschland!
> ...



Das ist momentan fast das einzige im Radio, wos mir nicht hochkommt. Find die Stimme von dem Typ echt Klasse, das Original gefällt mir aber besser, da sich der Text im Remix letztendlich immer nur wiederholt.

Tja, was ich momentan absolut hasse, eigentlich alles was im Radio ununterbrochen rauf und runter läuft bis auf ein paar ganz wenige Ausnahmen.


----------



## Memphys (7. September 2012)

Internet-Radio ftw... wenn überhaupt, Spotify sei dank.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTLzWGIL-iI

Ich mag dieses Lied nicht, kA warum. Errinert mich an irgendwas.

Edit: Läuft eig. dieses eine von Ytitty im Radio? Der letzte Sommer? Das ist wenigstens unterhaltsam und so das einzige Lied aus den Charts was ich annehmbar finde, von Ausreißern aus der Metal-Szene die es irgendwo unten in die Top100 schaffen abgesehen.


----------



## mr.madman (7. September 2012)

Grup Tekkan - Wo bist du, Mein Sonnenlicht (Studio Version) - YouTube

Das Darf unter keinen Umständen hier fehlen ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. September 2012)

mr.madman schrieb:
			
		

> Grup Tekkan - Wo bist du, Mein Sonnenlicht (Studio Version) - YouTube
> 
> Das Darf unter keinen Umständen hier fehlen ^^





Das ist richtig geil xD


----------



## Fragazoid (7. September 2012)

sämtliches geplärre und geheule aus den top 100, quasi die gesamten top100, . besonders der mist, der den ganzen tag aus dem baustellenradio trillert, nach 9 std. dauerwiederholungen mit werbeunterbrechungen, bin ich reif für die insel . geht garnicht was zurzeit so angesagt ist


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. September 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich auch einen EURE-Lieblingslieder Thread ?


----------



## PCGHGS (9. September 2012)

beyonce - run the world (girls)





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xitcyl

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch einen EURE-Lieblingslieder Thread ?



Nachdem ich an der Kugel geleckt hatte fand ich das und das was dem recht nahe kommen sollte

Pflockmusik ähh Volksmusik, alles was mehr wie 2 x am Tag läuft auf jedem Sender. Trashmetall, Rap und Amy Winehouse


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Alles von Lena Meyer Landrut. Die find Ich so schlimm und grauenhaft, dass Ich euch mit verlinkten Videos verschonen möchte. Dann die ganzen Ausgeburten dieser hirnverbrannten Casting-Shows und was Ich auch absolut scheußlich finde: Die Atzen!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Alles von Lena Meyer Landrut. Die find Ich so schlimm und grauenhaft, dass Ich euch mit verlinkten Videos verschonen möchte. Dann die ganzen Ausgeburten dieser hirnverbrannten Casting-Shows und was Ich auch absolut scheußlich finde: Die Atzen!


 

Dazu den Troll von Malle, und diese ganze Besoffsky Mucke für die durchgeknallten Eimersäufer von Malle


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dazu den Troll von Malle, und diese ganze Besoffsky Mucke für die durchgeknallten Eimersäufer von Malle


 
Meinst du Jürgen Drews?  Ja, diese Eimersäufer-Prollmusik ist echt zum Kotzen. Und Lena klingt wie ne erkältete Ente.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Meinst du Jürgen Drews?  Ja, diese Eimersäufer-Prollmusik ist echt zum Kotzen. Und Lena klingt wie ne erkältete Ente.


 
Der Kandidat gewinnt 3 Fässer Migränin ääh Sangria oder wie das Spülwasser heißt. Wenn man in der Weltsprache singt sollte man es Vorfeld mal hören, bei Ihr klingt es wie eine Googleübersetzung


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Der Kandidat gewinnt 3 Fässer Migränin ääh Sangria oder wie das Spülwasser heißt. Wenn man in der Weltsprache singt sollte man es Vorfeld mal hören, bei Ihr klingt es wie eine Googleübersetzung


 
Naja sie hat ja mal Afrikanistik studiert, bevor sie das Studium zugunsten ihrer Gesangs- und Schauspielkarriere abgebrochen hat. Vielleicht spricht sie ja besser Suaheli als Englisch. Und inzwischen will sie sogar nach Hollywood


----------



## troppa (9. September 2012)

Was mir schon länger richtig auf den Keks geht ist: Tacabro - Tacatá und Michel Teló - Ai Se Eu Te Pego dicht gefolgt von: Gusttavo Lima - Balada (Tchê Tcherere Tchê Tchê).

Zudem will ich einfach mal los werden, dass mich der Hype um Sean Paul langsam in den Wahnsinn treibt. Als er letztens auf RTL mit Bob Marley verglichen wurden, hätt ich fast ins Fernsehn getreten. 

Sean Paul macht, meiner Meinung nach, den gleichen Scheiß, wie vor 10 Jahren, nur schlechter als damals.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (9. September 2012)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> beyonce - run the world (girls)



Noch Fragen?


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. September 2012)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Noch Fragen?


 
 Das Bild kenn Ich! Das ist der absolute Oberhammer  Aber da könnte man ettliche aktuelle Popstars hernehmen, die würden alle jeden Vergleich mit Queen, Led Zeppelin, usw. verlieren, was die Songschreiberei angeht. 

Aber den halbverblödeten, geschmacksverirrten Kiddies reicht das heut zu Tage, wenn Beyonce irgend eine sinn- und hirnlose Sch**ße ins Mikro trällert.

@troppa: Richtig! Und ihn mit Marley zu vergleichen, ist einfach ne unglaubliche Frechheit! Das zeugt von absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (9. September 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das Bild kenn Ich! Das ist der absolute Oberhammer  Aber da könnte man ettliche aktuelle Popstars hernehmen, die würden alle jeden Vergleich mit Queen, Led Zeppelin, usw. verlieren, was die Songschreiberei angeht.
> 
> Aber den halbverblödeten, geschmacksverirrten Kiddies reicht das heut zu Tage, wenn Beyonce irgend eine sinn- und hirnlose Sch**ße ins Mikro trällert.



sehe ich genauso. Zum glück gibt es noch deutsche Sänger, die einen Sinn in die Texte bringen 

ich kann nicht mehr seh'n
trau nicht mehr meinen augen
kann kaum noch glauben
gefühle haben sich gedreht
ich bin viel zu träge,
um aufzugeben
es wär' auch zu früh,
weil immer was geht.


wir waren verschwor'n
wär'n füreinander gestorben
haben den regen gebogen,
uns vertrauen gelieh'n
wir haben versucht,
auf der schußfahrt zu wenden
nichts war zu spät,
aber vieles zu früh.


wir haben uns geschoben
durch alle gezeiten
haben uns verzettelt,
uns verzweifelt geliebt
wir haben die wahrheit
so gut es ging verlogen
es war ein stück vom himmel,
dass es dich gibt.


du hast jeden raum
mit sonne geflutet
hast jeden verdruß
ins gegenteil verkehrt

nordisch nobel
deine sanftmütige güte
dein unbändiger stolz
das leben ist nicht fair.


den film getanzt
in einem silbernen raum
vom goldenen balkon
die unendlichkeit bestaunt
heillos versunken, trunken
und alles war erlaubt
zusammen im zeitraffer
mittsommernachtstraum.


du hast jeden raum
mit sonne geflutet
hast jeden verdruß
ins gegenteil verkehrt

nordisch nobel
deine sanftmütige güte
dein unbändiger stolz
das leben ist nicht fair.

dein sicherer gang
deine wahren gedichte
deine heitere würde
dein unerschütterliches geschick

du hast der fügung
deine stirn geboten
hast ihn nie verraten
deinen plan vom glück
deinen plan vom glück


ich gehe nicht weg
hab' meine frist verlängert
neue zeitreise
offene welt
habe dich sicher
in meiner seele
ich trage dich bei mir
bis der vorhang fällt
ich trag dich bei mir
bis der vorhang fällt.


----------



## SolidLiquid (10. September 2012)

Zurzeit geht mir nur ein Song tierisch auf die Nerven ... Tacatà - Tacabro. Sowas einfallsloses hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gehört und dieses ständige geTackere ist soooooooo nervig -.- Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum der Titel so erfolgreich ist? Entweder haben die Leuten keinen Geschmack, oder ich habe irgendwas nicht mitbekommen ^^


----------



## iltispiltis (11. September 2012)

Die Popkultur beweist schon seit Jahrzehnten den fehlenden Geschmackssinn vieler Menschen, also nicht wundern. Aber bei sonem Beispiel hab ich Angst was in den kommenden Jahren noch so kommt... .


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Justin Bieber merkt endlich selbst, dass seine Musik zum Kotzen ist! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3_EkC2PcQA


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. Oktober 2012)

Sorry, falls der Song hier schon genannt wurde: Sattelite von Lena. Einfach furchtbar! Das soll preiswürdiger Gesang sein?


----------



## Metalic (1. Oktober 2012)

Pitbull - Back in time

Dieses Dirty Dancing Cover geht mir so höllisch auf den Sack und die Radiosender hier spielen den Mist auch noch rauf und runter...


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Oktober 2012)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Sorry, falls der Song hier schon genannt wurde: Sattelite von Lena. Einfach furchtbar! Das soll preiswürdiger Gesang sein?



 Wurde schon gesagt, aber gebe dir 100%  recht. Kann man außerdem nicht oft genug sagen, wie ******* diese Lena ist. 
Anfangs war Ich nur von ihrer Musik genervt, aber als sie dann immer überheblicher wurde, fand Ich sie dann auch von ihrer Persönlichkeit her sehr unsympathisch. Ihre CDs gehören normaler Weise in jede Hausapotheke als Brechmittel.


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2012)

Alles von diesen Spinnern ala Ich und Ich


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

orca113 schrieb:


> Alles von diesen Spinnern ala Ich und Ich


 Geht mir genauso immer das gleiche und noch dazu stinklangweilig


----------



## Nulpe (17. Oktober 2012)

Der neue Song von Culcha Candela. Genauso schlecht wie alle davor.


----------



## Skipper81Ger (18. Oktober 2012)

Hehehe echt gut. Ich sehe eigentlich alles was hier so genannt wurde genauso. Da frag ich mich echt woher das mit den Charts kommt und welcher trottel das bestimmt was da solange rauf u runter gespielt wird, bis man nicht anders kann als sich daran zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Fexzz (18. Oktober 2012)

Alles von Skrillex oder sonstigen Dubstep "Künstlern". Kann einfach 0 nachvollziehen, was an diesem Genre noch Musik sein soll.


----------



## rallahr (21. Oktober 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Aus aktuellem Anlass: Justin Bieber merkt endlich selbst, dass seine Musik zum Kotzen ist!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3_EkC2PcQA


 
Ich kenne glücklicherweise kein Lied von ihm, aber ich vermute deine Aussage ist zu 100% zutreffend.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich hasse es das ich nicht ein Abend gemütlich durch Youtube zappen kann ohne das es auf einmal aus den Boxen brüllt "LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR! LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR!". Ohne scheiss  sind 30% alle Videos mit diesem dämlichen Lied unterlegt?


----------



## PCGHGS (30. Oktober 2012)

cher lloyd - swagger jagger





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26158309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2012)

Qualität ist schlecht,macht aber nix da Ich den Song zum & 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 finde.



__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xfswg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aliriza (30. Oktober 2012)

Fast alle Songs die bei 1Live laufen hasse ich Abgrund tieeef


----------



## jahsera (30. Oktober 2012)

I hasse diesen Song: Ai Se Eu Te Pego - Nossa Nossa - Full English Lyrics - Favorite Star 2012 - Full HD - YouTube


----------



## Murdoch (30. Oktober 2012)

Nulpe schrieb:


> Der neue Song von Culcha Candela. Genauso schlecht wie alle davor.


 
Ja. Schlimmster Dreck. 

Lena wurde ja auch schon genannt. Die ist es auch würdig gehasst zu werden.


----------



## PCGHGS (20. April 2014)

*Thread ausgrab*​ 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/64941472

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gd4aE58TsPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (20. April 2014)

Ganz klar: Pharrell Williams - Happy - YouTube


----------



## N00bler (20. April 2014)

Den ganzen Pop-Müll im Radio der immer rauf und runtergspielt wird mag doch wirklich keiner. Und dafür bezahlt man Rundfunkgebühren!


----------



## Caduzzz (20. April 2014)

Als Musiker neue Wege bestreiten/sich als Künstler ausprobieren in allen Ehren, aber wenn man von Gitarren keine Ahnung hat ..einfach mal die Finger von lassen

  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EQ4qCDs7r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## XP1500Monster (20. April 2014)

So ziemlich alles was im Radio läuft. Eigentlich alles was nicht dem Metal-Genre zugeordnet werden kann, mit einigen (wenigen) Ausnahmen. Billy Talent zum Beispiel (Indie).
Hasssong? Keinen bestimmten. Aber was ich sagen kann: alle Schlager. Fertig.


----------



## RyzA (20. April 2014)

PCGHGS schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde das gut!


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2014)

Mich regt zur Zeit dieses Happy tierisch auf.

Wenn ich dann diese Idioten in der Fiat Werbung noch dazu tanzen sehe kriege ich hass!


----------



## debalz (23. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=asKrBY09gzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (23. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mVHEPwS8lYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (23. April 2014)

ALLES von Katey Perry,Lady Gaga und sämtlicher anderer Plastik-Pop von diesen künstlich gezüchteten Pseudo-Stars.

MfG

Johnny05


----------



## T'PAU (29. April 2014)

Eigentlich ganz netter Song, aber wenn ein dutzend Arbeitskollegen aus allen Ecken der Werkstatt an den entsprechenden Stellen losheulen... da krieg isch Plack ey!! 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/86704756

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## -Ultima- (29. April 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXUPO1cXDYA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnTd32wJ6yk


----------



## orca113 (30. April 2014)

Das meiste von Rihanna


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

Ketchup song


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2014)

98% dessen, was im Radio läuft. Ernsthaft, ich kann das nicht anhören, ohne aggressiv zu werden. Das ist einfach so nervig.  Besonders schlimm fand ich zum Beispiel dieses "Ma Cherie" von diesem DJ Antoine, oder wie der heißt. Grauenhaft!


----------



## kingsvn (4. Mai 2014)

Ja das stimmt im Radio ist so eine Mainstream ******* immer hahaha 

stimme dir so zu jamie xD


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (5. Mai 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> 98% dessen, was im Radio läuft. Ernsthaft, ich kann das nicht anhören, ohne aggressiv zu werden. Das ist einfach so nervig.  Besonders schlimm fand ich zum Beispiel dieses "Ma Cherie" von diesem DJ Antoine, oder wie der heißt. Grauenhaft!


 
Du sprichst mir aus der Seele 
Der Ganze ohnehin schon tote Müll wird einfach immer wieder von vorne durchgekaut. Ich versteh's nicht. 
Ich verstehe auch die Menschen nicht, die sich das tagtäglich reinzeihen. Ich sehe da schon Parallelen zu RTL und RTL2 mit ihrem hirnlosen Mist 
Auch werden oft gute Lieder durch ständig wiederholtes spielen a la "hier kommt wieder der brandneue Song von XYZ, extra für euch gespielt" und das 10x am Tag totgespielt 

Wir habe bei uns nur zwei Sender, die nahezu nix von dem akutuellen Kram spielen: 
http://www.radio21.de/musik/livestream/
http://ww2.radio-ostfriesland.de/


----------



## Razorblade083 (5. Mai 2014)

Fast alles was im Radio rauf und runter gespielt wird. Die schaffen es sogar Kultlieder wie Highway to Hell von ACDC "kaputt" zu spielen. Aber ganz besonders die "Hits" von Bruno Mars. Da hab ich schon bei seinem ersten Lied immer gewartet, wann's die Granate mal zerreißt, die er gefangen hat. 
Ist leider nie passiert.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Mai 2014)

Alles von Rihanna, Katy Perry, Kesha, Miley Cyrus und den anderen talent- und stimmfreien Plastikpopschnallen gleicher Machart  wird sofort weggeschaltet oder abgedreht. Sollte das nicht gehen flüchte ich selber ...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8NuTtOr__A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Oberst Klink (10. Mai 2014)

NeverSeenBytes schrieb:


> Alles von Rihanna, Katy Perry, Kesha, Miley Cyrus und den anderen talent- und stimmfreien Plastikpopschnallen gleicher Machart  wird sofort weggeschaltet oder abgedreht. Sollte das nicht gehen flüchte ich selber ...


 
Du hast Lena Meyer Landrut, Stefan Raab's singendes Quitscheentchen vergessen. 

Ansonsten hasse ich 99% dessen, was regelmäßig im Radio läuft. Vor allem, wenn es nicht älter als 2, 3 Jahre ist. Zwischen den Jahren 2000 und 2014 ist irgendwo eine schwammige Grenze, ab der sämtliche Musik einfach nur noch zum Reiern ist. Das hat vermutlich damit angefangen, dass in fast jedem Stil irgendwie noch Elektro reingemurkst wird, egal ob Rock oder Pop. Und von Linkin Park bin ich auch schwer enttäuscht. Die ersten beiden Alben waren einfach super, aber was danach kam hat mich wenig begeistert. Naja, das neue Album soll ja wieder "rockiger" werden. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Memphys (11. Mai 2014)

Happy von William Pharell 

Son dummer Song und er wird einfach ÜBERALL gespielt.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ot_katYYiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> 98% dessen, was im Radio läuft. Ernsthaft, ich kann das nicht anhören, ohne aggressiv zu werden. Das ist einfach so nervig.  Besonders schlimm fand ich zum Beispiel dieses "Ma Cherie" von diesem DJ Antoine, oder wie der heißt. Grauenhaft!


bin nicht der erste, der das zitiert, aber die meisten radiosender sind echt das grauen,
besonders schlimm ists, wenns einem bei der arbeit aufgezwungen wird, und man nicht fliehen kann,
ich hör dann halt metal mit kopfhörern


----------



## Captn (11. Mai 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, das hatte ich bis vor kurzem noch als Klingelton, um die anderen um mich herum zu nerven . Aber der Song ist ja auch wirklich grottig.

Zu der Radiodiskussion: Das tue ich mir schon lange nicht mehr an, außer vielleicht, wenn ich bei nem Kumpel im Auto mitfahre. Aber da wird eigentlich sonst auch nur ne CD reingeschoben. Am besten sind eh die Sprüche, von wegen soviel Vielfalt und innerhalb von ner Stunde darf man sich dann den selben Mist 3x anhören .


----------



## BertB (11. Mai 2014)

gegen katie perry und all das andere retortenzeug war hasselhoff ja fast noch originell und authentisch,
erstaunlich, dass der mann einer der erfolgreichsten produzenten von fernsehserien überhaupt war,
baywatch hält glaub den rekord für "in den meisten ländern im TV gelaufen"


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Mai 2014)

Alle von Fard und Bushido und was es noch da gibt!


----------



## ich558 (14. Mai 2014)

Die ganze Bushido, Kollegah usw Gangster ********


----------



## alexq (14. Mai 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Die ganze Bushido, Kollegah usw Gangster ********


👍genau deiner Meinung.


----------



## Lexx (14. Mai 2014)

Chitas Würschtl: Rise like a Phoenix


----------



## crae (5. Juni 2014)

Auch Kolle, Bushido, ....blöd das mein Kumpel Fan von denen ist...naja so sind sie halt, die Vorpubertären, irgendwann wachen sie auf.

mfg crae


----------



## S754 (5. Juni 2014)

Happy von diesem komischen Typ. Das Lied macht mich ganz und gar nicht Happy, das nervt! Ich kanns nicht mehr hören.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (5. Juni 2014)

Z.Z. diese Plätscherp*sse - Clean Bandit - Rather Be feat. Jess Glynne


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

jamie schrieb:


> 98% dessen, was im Radio läuft. Ernsthaft, ich kann das nicht anhören, ohne aggressiv zu werden. Das ist einfach so nervig.  Besonders schlimm fand ich zum Beispiel dieses "Ma Cherie" von diesem DJ Antoine, oder wie der heißt. Grauenhaft!


 

Deswegen hab ich mir mittlerweile ne ordentliche Sammlung auf ein paar CDs gebrannt (hauptsächlich Nightwish und Blind Guardian (deren LotR-Umsetzung ist schlicht genial), dazu ein paar Stücke von Tarja Turunen, Schandmaul, In Extremo, Krypteria, Sirenia... Die Richtung halt).

OT:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jofNR_WkoCE


----------



## 3NR4G3 (6. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Auch Kolle, Bushido, ....blöd das mein Kumpel Fan von denen ist...naja so sind sie halt, die Vorpubertären, irgendwann wachen sie auf.
> 
> mfg crae


 
Irgendwann werden vielleicht auf mal die ach so erwachsenen, audiophilen, mit "gutem Musikgeschmack" Ausgestatteten merken, dass sich über Kunst nicht streiten lässt. 
Das Gangsterimage ist nunmal Teil der moderenen Rap/Hip-Hop Szene, da kann jeder von halten was er will, aber zu behaupten, nur Vorpubertäre würden diese Art von Rap hören, lässt wirklich auf eine Engstirnigkeit von dir schließen. 

Tut mir leid dafür.

PS: Habe kein Album von Kollegah und Farid Bang, dafür 12 Prince Alben aber auch Samy Deluxe und Alligatoah... (Und das spiegelt natürlich auch meinen Musikgeschmack wider)


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werden vielleicht auf mal die ach so erwachsenen, audiophilen, mit "gutem Musikgeschmack" Ausgestatteten merken, dass sich über Kunst nicht streiten lässt.



Über Kunst nicht, aber das kann auch kaum als Kunst bezeichnet werden. 

Ich meine jetzt mal ernsthaft... Was kann man bitte einer Person abgewinnen, welche mit mangelhaften Sprachfertigkeiten das den Rüpel salonfähig machen will?

Wie man am besten b1tcheZ fickt, wenn man den Längsten hat und all den anderen Spackern eine in die Fresse haut? Bitte...


----------



## 3NR4G3 (6. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Über Kunst nicht, aber das kann auch kaum als Kunst bezeichnet werden.
> 
> Ich meine jetzt mal ernsthaft... Was kann man bitte einer Person abgewinnen, welche mit mangelhaften Sprachfertigkeiten das den Rüpel salonfähig machen will?
> 
> ...



Der Rap ist nunmal vielmehr eine kulturell geprägte Form eines sprechgesangs, welcher seinen ursprung bei den sozial Ausgegrenzten ("*****" [absichtlich überspitzt], sowie auch andere) in Amerika findet. In seinen frühesten Anfängen, war er nur Ansagen der DJs (MCs). Und weil diese Form von sprechgesang nunmal nicht unbedingt von harmonielehre abhängig ist, hat sie auch immer wieder bei diesen Leuten Anklang gefunden.

Daher ist Rap bisher meistens nur in dem Zusammenhang der unbewussten, wenn auch eher fachmännischen Interpretation zu sehen.
Ähnlich wie Gedichte, sind reimschemen zu identifizieren, wie auch andere lyrische stilmittel zu finden, welche gerade bei Kollegah erkennbar sind. Aber auch der historische Hintergrund, und der Autor, in diesem Falle Interpret sind da wichtig (Authentizität, im Rap Jargon "Realness"). 
Natürlich ist dies längst nicht bei jedem Künstler so ausgereift. 

Der Inhalt ist dementsprechend oft, bzw. ursprünglich vom Leben desjenigen geprägt, und erzählt einfach vom Alltagsleben. Das unter den Umständen die eine oder andere "B1tch" Teil des Lebens war, steht wohl ausser Frage.
Der moderne Rap ist natürlich nicht mehr unbedingt durch erste Einflüsse so wie er ist, dennoch ist es einfach Kultur. Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, der ist nunmal kein aufgeschlossener Mensch. 

Zu Kollegah sei noch gesagt, dass er jurastudent ist/war.


----------



## Teutonnen (6. Juni 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Der Rap ist nunmal vielmehr eine kulturell geprägte Form eines sprechgesangs, welcher seinen ursprung bei den sozial Ausgegrenzten ("*****" [absichtlich überspitzt], sowie auch andere) in Amerika findet. In seinen frühesten Anfängen, war er nur Ansagen der DJs (MCs). Und weil diese Form von sprechgesang nunmal nicht unbedingt von harmonielehre abhängig ist, hat sie auch immer wieder bei diesen Leuten Anklang gefunden.


Was genau....was mit dem Thema zu tun hat, dass diese "Künstler" (bezogen auf das Macka/Gangsta-Gehabe) kaputte Geister sind?




3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Daher ist Rap bisher meistens nur in dem Zusammenhang der unbewussten, wenn auch eher fachmännischen Interpretation zu sehen.
> Ähnlich wie Gedichte, sind reimschemen zu identifizieren, wie auch andere lyrische stilmittel zu finden, welche gerade bei Kollegah erkennbar sind. Aber auch der historische Hintergrund, und der Autor, in diesem Falle Interpret sind da wichtig (Authentizität, im Rap Jargon "Realness").
> Natürlich ist dies längst nicht bei jedem Künstler so ausgereift.


Und wenn er seinen (c)Rap in perfekten vierzeiligen Anapästen formulierte - es bleibt immer noch geistiger Durchfall, er ist einfach schön verpackt.



3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Der Inhalt ist dementsprechend oft, bzw. ursprünglich vom Leben desjenigen geprägt, und erzählt einfach vom Alltagsleben. Das unter den Umständen die eine oder andere "B1tch" Teil des Lebens war, steht wohl ausser Frage.
> Der moderne Rap ist natürlich nicht mehr unbedingt durch erste Einflüsse so wie er ist, dennoch ist es einfach Kultur.


Interessantes Alltagsleben. Der Durchschnittsmann hat also 5 Weiber auf einmal, ist der Obermacker im Kiez und jedem, der widerspricht, wird erst mal die Kauleiste verrückt?
Das muss ich mal probieren, wo kann ich mich einschreiben. 
Ansonsten... Ausgereifte Machtphantasien das muss ne schöne Welt sein.



3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht akzeptieren kann, der ist nunmal kein aufgeschlossener Mensch.


Natürlich kann ich das akzeptieren, jedoch darf ich es auch *kritisieren*. Wenn du damit ein Problem hast... Mirror, mirror on the wall...



3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Zu Kollegah sei noch gesagt, dass er jurastudent ist/war.


 Tja, dann ist er eben Bodensatz mit Diplom. Macht das Ganze eher schlimmer als besser.


----------



## crae (6. Juni 2014)

@3NR4G3: Achso ne das mit dem vorpubetär war doch auch nur als Witz gedacht, genau so wie Kolles "Punchlines", dachte du als Fan merkst sowas^^ ...Merkst du was daran? Man kann nicht in der Weltgeschichte rumlaufen und haufenweise Aussagen machen und im Nachhinein dazu bermerken: Och das war doch überhaupt nicht so gemeint, war doch bloß ein Witz. 

@topic: Rap war mal wirklich ne Kunst, als noch eine Botschaft vorhanden war, man auch damit was aussagen wollte und nicht nur "Bitches ******". Kollegah ist für nur noch Hirn ausschalten und sich von den verbalen Ausscheidungen eines nie erwachsen gewordenen - wie auch immer man das nennen soll - berieseln zu lassen und dannach zu denken man wäre der coolste, weil ja auch Kolle "der coolste" ist mit seinem BMW und seinen fetten Eiern usw. , was er ja auch ständig "raushängen" lässt und man ja seine Musik hört.

Mit einem gewissen Alter sollte man begriffen haben, das mehr zählt, als nur einen auf dicke Hose machen einen auf Möchtegerngangster zu machen. Das ist wie gesagt ein vorpubertäres Verhalten. Aber jeder wie er will, wenn man sich die Story vom Pferd von einem richtig deepen Nuttenrapper reinziehen will, ist das jedem selbst überlassen.

mfg, crae


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (6. Juni 2014)

Jay Santos - Caliente  Pseudo Latino Sound billiger Machart plus Synthi-Gezische und alle Macho-, Chicks- u. 
Party-Klischees inkl..


----------



## Lexx (6. Juni 2014)

Bloß das Tablett mitn Weissen fehlt noch..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Juni 2014)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xuiwvt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (6. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Was genau....was mit dem Thema zu tun hat, dass diese "Künstler" (bezogen auf das Macka/Gangsta-Gehabe) kaputte Geister sind?
> 
> Und wenn er seinen (c)Rap in perfekten vierzeiligen Anapästen formulierte - es bleibt immer noch geistiger Durchfall, er ist einfach schön verpackt.
> 
> ...



Also ist jeder Schauspieler auch gleich bodensatz und kaputter Geist für dich, weil er Drogenjunkies spielt? Und sind Schauspieler, welche immer die Guten/Bösen Spielen gleich gut/böse? 

Und ich habe mich klar auf das Alltagsleben der Leute im Rapanfang bezogen, woraus erst später einfach so etwas wie, ich nenn es mal "Tradition" geworden ist. Das die Rolle von Kollegah (von welchem ich KEIN Fan bin) überspitzt dargestellt ist, unterstützt meine Aussage nur.

Und deine Art der kritik, wie du sie nennst ist nunmal alles andere als erwachsen, da kann man so viel "Erwachsenenmusik" (merkste was?) hören wie man will.

Ich kann mir immer noch, und werde auch ewig Disney Filme angucken können, in denen mir von perfekten "und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind.."-Beziehungen angucken, ohne meinen Spaß daran zu verlieren, genauso mit monthy python filmen.
Das das Leben nicht aus Prinzessinnen besteht weiß ich trotzdem...


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Über Kunst nicht, aber das kann auch kaum als Kunst bezeichnet werden.
> 
> Ich meine jetzt mal ernsthaft... Was kann man bitte einer Person abgewinnen, welche mit mangelhaften Sprachfertigkeiten das den Rüpel salonfähig machen will?
> 
> Wie man am besten b1tcheZ fickt, wenn man den Längsten hat und all den anderen Spackern eine in die Fresse haut? Bitte...


 
Unfassbare Engstirnigkeit. Klar, Rapper bzw Künstler wie Bushido, 50 Cent und co. finde ich auch extrem peinlich. Ich hasse sie sogar. Aber gerade im Oldschool bereich gibt es extrem viele musikalisch wertvolle Titel. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2014)

Im Bezug auf Kollegah bin ich noch halbwegs tolerant, auch wenn ich nie freiwillig eines seiner Lieder hören würde.
Weder kann ich das ernst nehmen, noch unterhält es mich oder hat für mich einen musikalischen Wert.
Bei sowas wie Bushido oder Farid Bang bekomme ich jedoch Brechreiz.

Es ist einfach so, dass deren Texte auf Jugendliche einen schlechten Einfluss haben, sofern sie darauf stehen.
Unabhängig davon, ob diese Leute den asozialen Macker spielen oder nicht. Wobei ich bezweifel, dass Farid Bang dazu den Grips hätte.
Nebenbei:
Wenn man sich die Kreise anschaut, in denen sie (Faird Bang und Bushido) verkehren, ist eigentlich auch schon alles gesagt.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (6. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf Kollegah bin ich noch halbwegs tolerant, auch wenn ich nie freiwillig eines seiner Lieder hören würde.
> Weder kann ich das ernst nehmen, noch unterhält es mich oder hat für mich einen musikalischen Wert.
> Bei sowas wie Bushido oder Farid Bang bekomme ich jedoch Brechreiz.
> 
> ...


 
Dem ersten Absatz kann ich größtenteils unterschreiben, auch wenn es durchaus Interpreten gibt, deren Lieder Unterhaltungswert haben. Und was man gut finden soll, sollte man sich von niemandem vorschreiben lassen. Ist wie beim Humor.

Der zweite ist meiner Meinung nach aber leider falsch. Die Texte nehmen alleine keinen schlechten Einfluss, auch wenn die primäre Zielgruppe nunmal leider wirklich nicht gerade Gymnasiasten sind (obwohl man überraschender Weise viele kleine Kinder dort rumrennen sieht, die Texte zitieren... :/). Nichts desto trotz macht man es sich gerade in diesem Forum zu einfach, wenn man dem Rap die Schuld gibt. Möchte hierbei mal auf die Amoklauf Diskussion verweisen...

Und natürlich laufen im Hip-Hop viele Idioten rum, die Gründe dafür hab ich bereits erwähnt. Das deswegen aber die Musik einen geringeren Wert besitzt, möchte ich nicht sagen, denn jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert, und dementsprechend meiner Meinung nach auch die entstandene Kunst (von Soundqualität oder Materialwert einmal abgesehen).


----------



## thunderofhate (6. Juni 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Dem ersten Absatz kann ich größtenteils unterschreiben, auch wenn es durchaus Interpreten gibt, deren Lieder Unterhaltungswert haben. Und was man gut finden soll, sollte man sich von niemandem vorschreiben lassen. Ist wie beim Humor.
> 
> Der zweite ist meiner Meinung nach aber leider falsch. Die Texte nehmen alleine keinen schlechten Einfluss, auch wenn die primäre Zielgruppe nunmal leider wirklich nicht gerade Gymnasiasten sind (obwohl man überraschender Weise viele kleine Kinder dort rumrennen sieht, die Texte zitieren... :/). Nichts desto trotz macht man es sich gerade in diesem Forum zu einfach, wenn man dem Rap die Schuld gibt. Möchte hierbei mal auf die Amoklauf Diskussion verweisen...
> 
> Und natürlich laufen im Hip-Hop viele Idioten rum, die Gründe dafür hab ich bereits erwähnt. Das deswegen aber die Musik einen geringeren Wert besitzt, möchte ich nicht sagen, denn jeder Mensch ist gleich viel wert, und dementsprechend meiner Meinung nach auch die entstandene Kunst (von Soundqualität oder Materialwert einmal abgesehen).


1. Ja.

2. Okay, oft sind es schon vorher Assis und fühlen sich deshalb von Farid Bang oder Bushido angesprochen oder können sich mit ihnen identifizieren. 
Ich habe meinen Text völlig ohne Bezug auf Bildung oder sozialen Stand verfasst. Das habe ich schon absichtlich gemacht.
Ich habe auch Abitur, studiere Jura und höre teils sehr gewöhnungsbedürftige oder stumpfe Musik. Dessen bin ich mir bewusst und habe kein Problem damit, dazu auch zu stehen.
Und nun kommt ein Punkt, in dem ich ganz deutlich widersprechen muss:
Texte, die gewaltverherrlichend, von Egoismus geprägt und frauenfeindlich sind, nehmen sehr wohl Einfluss auf Jugendliche und viele Erwachsene. Das kann man einfach nicht abstreiten.
Man muss übrigens nicht dumm sein, um Gefallen an Frauenfeindlichkeit und Gewalt zu finden. Es reicht einfach ein schlechter Charakter. Sehr traurig.

3. Ich habe mich lediglich auf Farid Bang und Bushido bezogen, weil ich mit der Szene nicht gut vertraut bin und nur im Bezug auf diese beiden hinreichend informiert bin, um ein unvoreingenommenes Urteil zu treffen. Ich beziehe mich weder auf Hip Hop noch Rap und deren Wert im Allgemeinen. 

Btw: Viele Idioten laufen überall rum. Das hat nichts mit deren musikalischen Vorlieben zu tun.


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Leute leute...
Klar kann man sagen, dass kollegah nur dämliche nichtsaussagende texte hat, aber hab ihr euch mal lieder ala nwo, regen, rauch, sommer, herbst oder morgengrauen angehört..
Ich glaube nicht, ansonsten würdet ihr denke ich anders argumentieren. 
An kollegah feier ich die vergleiche, den unerreichten wortwitz und die technik.
Und dann wie gesagt die songs oben, da die ne wirkliche aussage haben, und über sein tatsächliches leben erzählen,  bzw. zum nachdenken anregen.
Was farid und bushido betrifft... jop da stimm ich euch zu, bullshit.
Gruß


----------



## 3NR4G3 (6. Juni 2014)

thunderofhate schrieb:


> 1. Ja.
> 
> 2. Okay, oft sind es schon  vorher Assis und fühlen sich deshalb von Farid Bang oder Bushido  angesprochen oder können sich mit ihnen identifizieren.
> Ich habe meinen Text völlig ohne Bezug auf Bildung oder sozialen Stand verfasst. Das habe ich schon absichtlich gemacht.
> ...



Ich  behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich von den paar Liedern die ich bis jetzt von denen  gehört hab, keinen negativen Einfluss genommen habe. Genauso wie ich  nicht aggressiv von Ego-Shootern geworden bin... 
 Und manchmal macht auch ******* Spaß


----------



## Teutonnen (7. Juni 2014)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Unfassbare Engstirnigkeit. Klar, Rapper bzw Künstler wie Bushido, 50 Cent und co. finde ich auch extrem peinlich. Ich hasse sie sogar. Aber gerade im Oldschool bereich gibt es extrem viele musikalisch wertvolle Titel. Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...



Wenn es dir zu viel Aufwand ist, die gesamte Diskussion zwischen Rage, crae und mir zu lesen - welche sich im Übrigen um deutsche "Gangster-Mackos" und deren lyrische Ergüsse dreht - dann halt doch bitte einfach den Rand und verzieh dich wieder, ok? 

Warum müssen Leute immer EINEN Kommentar aus dem Zusammenhang reissen und dann darüber herziehen...


----------



## thunderofhate (7. Juni 2014)

3NR4G3 schrieb:


> Ich  behaupte jetzt einfach mal, dass ich von den paar Liedern die ich bis jetzt von denen  gehört hab, keinen negativen Einfluss genommen habe. Genauso wie ich  nicht aggressiv von Ego-Shootern geworden bin...
> Und manchmal macht auch ******* Spaß


Letzten Satz habe ich in meinem Beitrag in einem anderen Wortlaut bereits geschrieben.
Erster ist durch den Bezug zu Ego-Shootern Quatsch. Wieso höre ich frauenfeindliche oder schwulenfeindliche Lieder, wenn ich davon nichts halte? Natürlich macht einen das nicht direkt zum Massenvergewaltiger, dennoch ist es ein merkwürdiges Verhalten. Ob ein Jugendlicher bewerten kann, dass das zweifelhafte Werte sind, die dort vermittelt werden? 
Ich werde ja auch nicht direkt dumm, nur weil ich ein Lied von Farid Bang höre. Sofern das öfters vorkommt, hätte ich allerdings (berechtigte?) Zweifel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZkejDqTuSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## crae (7. Juni 2014)

Problem ist halt Jugendlich nehmen diese Aussagen wirklich auf, siehste ja an einigen Jugenlichen heute. Keinen Funken Respekt mehr. Und früher (bevor Leute wie Felix Blume populär wurden) wurde auch Counter-Strike gezockt und ja da ist auch Gewalt im Spiel....damals hat man sich noch mit Respekt behandelt, Teamplay war auch noch was Wert damals...Und heute: Irgendein ...... der sein COD-Video, am besten noch untermalt mit Gangsterrap, hochlädt und sich dann mords was auf sich einbildet. Schau dir mal Elotrix an, sowas würde ich nicht unbedingt einem Pubertären zeigen, gibt bestimmt noch schlimmere Beispiele. 

Alles wird eben extremer, aufgedrehter. Man muss die Grenzen ausloten. Eben das tut auch Kollegah zb. Er sagt er hat bestimmte Wörter "salonfähig" gemacht. Das sind sie nur weil so viele Jugendlich die den Sinn dahinter nicht verstehen und denken es wäre cool so einen vermeindlich erfolgreichen "Rapper" nachzumachen - vielleicht nicht alle, aber zu viele und um so mehr mitmachen um so mehr schaukelt es sich auf. Und wenn du jetzt sagst, das stimme gar nicht, verweise ich gerne wieder auf die Jugendlichen von heute, alle wollen sie harte Gangster und die coolsten Proller sein...kleine Zwerge sind sie, die irgendwann ohne Abschluss aufwachen und merken wie kindisch sie sich verhalten haben. 

Und die die die Aussagen verstehen, die sollten sich wenigsten fragen: Was tu ich hier? Wieso tut man sich dann so was an, wenn man klug genug sein könnte einzusehen, was der Mann damit anrichtet. Ich könnte ewig so weiterschreiben, aber muss auch mal aufhören....hör ruhig weiter Prollrapper, von Nuttenrappern und Zuhältern - ******* verpackt in Geschenkpapier. 

mfg, crae


----------



## 3NR4G3 (7. Juni 2014)

crae schrieb:


> Problem ist halt Jugendlich nehmen diese Aussagen wirklich auf, siehste ja an einigen Jugenlichen heute. Keinen Funken Respekt mehr. Und früher (bevor Leute wie Felix Blume populär wurden) wurde auch Counter-Strike gezockt und ja da ist auch Gewalt im Spiel....damals hat man sich noch mit Respekt behandelt, Teamplay war auch noch was Wert damals...Und heute: Irgendein ...... der sein COD-Video, am besten noch untermalt mit Gangsterrap, hochlädt und sich dann mords was auf sich einbildet. Schau dir mal Elotrix an, sowas würde ich nicht unbedingt einem Pubertären zeigen, gibt bestimmt noch schlimmere Beispiele.
> 
> Alles wird eben extremer, aufgedrehter. Man muss die Grenzen ausloten. Eben das tut auch Kollegah zb. Er sagt er hat bestimmte Wörter "salonfähig" gemacht. Das sind sie nur weil so viele Jugendlich die den Sinn dahinter nicht verstehen und denken es wäre cool so einen vermeindlich erfolgreichen "Rapper" nachzumachen - vielleicht nicht alle, aber zu viele und um so mehr mitmachen um so mehr schaukelt es sich auf. Und wenn du jetzt sagst, das stimme gar nicht, verweise ich gerne wieder auf die Jugendlichen von heute, alle wollen sie harte Gangster und die coolsten Proller sein...kleine Zwerge sind sie, die irgendwann ohne Abschluss aufwachen und merken wie kindisch sie sich verhalten haben.
> 
> ...


 
Stimm dir vollkommen zu.
Allerdings sind sich verschiebende Grenzen schon ewig anzutreffen, schon vor 100 Jahren beschwerten sich Lehrer, dass Schüler keinen Respekt mehr hätten. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, was natürlich nicht heißt, das man diese Entwicklung nicht kritisieren darf/sollte. Das tu ich auch. Da führen sich teilweise 7.-8. Klässler auf wie eben diese Vorbilder. Aber die entsprechend gleichaltrige Kommolitoninnen ziehen bei erstem Sonnenschein (manche sogar bei 20cm hohem Schnee) Hotpants etc. an. 
Bei unseren Kindern wird die Entwicklung auch nicht aufhören, wobei ich mich frage, was meine Enkelkinder dann noch ausziehen wollen... 

Trotzdem dann der Musik die Schuld zu geben ist meiner Meinung nach sich zu einfach gemacht. Damals war es die Rockmusik, die den gleichen Effekt erziehlt haben soll, davor waren es Romane. Von daher passt der Ego-Shooter Vergleich schon ganz gut. Der Teamplay Wert wurde auch nicht (und wird immer noch nicht...) gesehen, und die FPS entsprechend verurteilt. In 20 Jahren wird wieder etwas verteufelt, und das, was man "in seiner Jugend" gemacht hat als der "Standart", "das was gut für ein Kind" ist gesehen. 

Und die, die die Aussagen verstehen, sind intelligent genug, dies nicht auf die Wirklichkeit und sein eigenes Leben zu projezieren. Und um es nochmal zu sagen, ich höre weder Kollegah, noch Farid Bang, noch Haftbefehl und wie sie alle heißen.


----------



## Arvanor (8. Juni 2014)

Hmm Hasssongs? Ich werd immer aggressiv bei Liedern von den Toten Hosen. Ich mag die Band einfach nicht und besonders wenn ich im Radio "An Tagen wie diesen höre" krieg ich Mordgelüste.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (8. Juni 2014)

Arvanor schrieb:


> Hmm Hasssongs? Ich werd immer aggressiv bei Liedern von den Toten Hosen. Ich mag die Band einfach nicht und besonders wenn ich im Radio "An Tagen wie diesen höre" krieg ich Mordgelüste.



Das Lied wurde einfach totgespielt (schreibt man das so?).
Einen richtigen Hasssong habe ich nicht. Allerdings geht mir die Musik, hauptsächlich neuere Lieder, aus dem Radio auf dem Wecker.


----------



## crae (9. Juni 2014)

Bloß ist die Zahl, die es aufnehmen und ernstnehmen leider Gottes höher. Zudem sind Shooter das eine, dieser Rap das andere - klar kannst du alles "salonfähig" machen, zumindest auf Dauer gesehen, weil die Jugend immer mehr verblödet und die Medien eine zu große Macht besitzen, nur die Frage ist, ob man das auch machen sollte - ich würde mir eine andere Zukunft wünschen. So das Thema ist für mich durch, werd ich niemals hören vorher schneid ich mir die Ohren ab.

@topic: Ja zb "Auf uns" ...das wird ja gerade wirklich tot gespielt, "An Tagen wie diesen" wurde damals auch rauf und runter gespielt, aber ist trotzdem noch geil für die, die damals den Abschluss gemacht und dann richtig gefeiert haben^^ ...Radio kann man eh nicht hören (außer vllt Webradio), ist wie Free-TV, nur Müll und wenn mal was gutes dabei ist, ist es gleich wieder rum...

mfg, crae


----------



## BertB (9. Juni 2014)

tote hosen hab ich früher mal geliebt,
aber in den letzten jahren isses echt schrottig geworden

live isses bestimmt immer noch gut


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich bei uns bei schönem Wetter werktags durch die Fußgängerzone streife, in Gedanken bin und mich dann dabei ertappe,
daß ich unwillkürlich ~ im Rythmus der Chartsongs laufe, die aus den offenen Boutiquen u. Trendläden kommen ; 
dann könnte ich ´nen Affen oberhalb der Schimpansengröße bekommen  => Hassmucke .
- Greetz -


----------



## debalz (12. Juni 2014)

alle WM 2014-Songs die gerade so kursieren


----------



## ebastler (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Lied, das ich als Ohrwurm nichtmehr aus dem Kopf krieg, obwohl ich es hasse, ist Never gonna give you up von Rick Astley...
Ja, das rick-rolling-Lied.


----------



## Roundy (12. Juni 2014)

debalz schrieb:


> alle WM 2014-Songs die gerade so kursieren



Zum Glück hab ich von denen novh nich so viel mitbekommen 
Höre halt kein Radio 
Gruß


----------



## BertB (12. Juni 2014)

ich auch nicht,
gott sei dank

das beste wm lied war eh 1986
Peter Alexander & Deutsche Fussball-Nationamannschaft - Mexico mi Amor 1986 Video - fritz0151 - MyVideo

fast so gut, wie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kQUJfpcSRQ0
(leider kein wm lied, aber fast)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xl6vhe

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c44tw3LGWfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzVrqOBcOw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goyoma (12. Juni 2014)

This Girl is on Fire 

Gefühle 700. Mal zu hören, dass irgendein dabbisches Mädchen in Flammen steht ist weder originell noch einfallsreich.


----------



## CosmoCortney (13. Juni 2014)

Daft Punk - _Get Lucky_

und das sage ich als Daft Punk Fan..

auch schlimm finde ich: Michel Telo - _Nossa [assim você me mata]_
que música me mata, verdade! (ich spreche etwas Portugiesisch  )

Robin Thicke - _Blurred Lines_
da höre ich lieber dem Staubsauger zu..


----------



## Yam2k (14. Juni 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BS-uyecPTeg

what the f***?? Oo


----------



## Wiggo (19. Juni 2014)

"Ich würde nie zum FC Bayern gehn"


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Juni 2014)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59586437

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/48637213

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2014)

Kein "Song" in dem Sinne aber:

Die Rewe Werbung die so auf die WM gemünzt ist maccht mich extrem aggressiv. Diese dämliche Brasilien/Sambamusik die da auf einmal eingespielt wird und diese Deppen die da auf einmal zuckend an zu tanzen fangen, dazu die Weiber die auf einmal simultan Gemüse schneiden. Und zu guter letzt der falsche Brasilianer der mit falschem Slang "Gutes Essen davon viel rambazamba do brasil sagt"


----------



## crae (17. Juli 2014)

Ja bei der Werbung könnte ich mich jedes Mal erschießen, wenn ich sie seh.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. Juli 2014)

PSY - Gentleman (if i had a rocket launcher .....)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f0LoYUykE94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.. selten so eine Drecksp*sse gehört


----------



## fr3w (17. Juli 2014)

Auch einfach jedes Lied von PSY..
Und diese XXX-Lutz "Räumungsverkauf" Werbung. Hab jedes mal Mordgedanken wenn ich das höre..


----------



## crae (19. Juli 2014)

Aber der overkill schlechthin ist ja die Seitenbacher-Werbung im Radio...Seitenbacher, Müsli von Seitenbacher...kann nicht mal jemand dem Typen eine klatschen?

mfg, crae


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Juli 2014)

Alles was kein metal ist


----------



## Dragon AMD (19. Juli 2014)

Alles was heimatmelodie ist!!!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (19. Juli 2014)

"Everything at once" von Lenka

^ Der eigentliche Grund warum ich mir Windows 8 noch nie wirklich angesehen habe ist genau dieses Lied und der dazugehörige Werbespot, bzw. das Video!
Der absolute Hass


----------



## BertB (20. Juli 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Alles was kein metal ist


 
ganz so einseitig bin ich nicht,
aber metalzeug ist schon das einzig wahre


----------



## Teutonnen (28. Juli 2014)

Im Moment ist es bei mir scooter - der Dreck läuft im Moment ständig im Fitnessstudio.

Und natürlich die lyrischen Ergüsse von Möchtegernen wie Haftbefehl und wie das Pack sonst noch heisst.


----------



## Captn (28. Juli 2014)

Dieses "Don't think I could forgive you" läuft den ganzen Tag rauf und runter im Radio. Man geht mir das auf die Eier. Aber vielleicht höre ich in letzter Zeit zu viel anspruchsvolle Stücke in denen nicht mindestens die Hälfte immer wieder das selbe geduldet wird.
Doch glücklicherweise hab ich endlich nen Radiosender gefunden, der genau meinen Geschmack trifft .


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Juli 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Alles was heimatmelodie ist!!!



Heinz Schenk und der Bämbel des Todes? Napalm Duo oder kastrierte Spatzen?​ ​ 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=naiLVvuPCAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​


----------



## repe (5. August 2014)

Zur zeit kann ich das "atemlos" nicht hören...da bekomm ich echt einen leichten Schlaganfall.


----------



## RavionHD (5. August 2014)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> Alles was kein metal ist


 
Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt, ich hasse Metal (wenige Ausnahmen gibt es).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. August 2014)

Nix gegen Heavy Metal aber die vielen Abarten oder wo man den Gesang erahnen muss wirklich nicht sein. Es können teilweise auch Oldies sein die für jeden Shit herhalten müssen. Schlager und Co ertrage ich nur vereinzelt und auch nur wenn ein Ohr mithören muss


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2014)

Songs in denen Millionenschwere Superstars mit 200€ Sonnenbrillen auf der Nase (oder/und andere teure Luxus Kleidungsstücke usw) mir etwas über die Schlechtigkeit der Welt erzählen wollen.

 Oder die Schrott Produktionen von Bohlen und Co. geschrieben für Teilnehmer diverser Castingshows die im gemeinsamen oder als Duett gesungen werden. Da könnte ich so abkotzen


----------



## wievieluhr (7. August 2014)

Dieser 0815 Radio Bullshit, wo man nicht erkennt ob jetzt ein neues Lied angefangen hat weil sich die Lieder kaum noch unterscheiden.
Überall wo man hinkommt läuft das gleiche egal ob antenne bayern, bayern 3, swr 3 mdr jump usw. 

Sie bestehen nurnoch aus Baby und Girl und autotune und dummen Gejaule. Abgerundet wird das mit diesen Softporno - Nassgeschwitzte Tanzeinlagen Musikvideos.... meist in behinderter Koreagrafie mit was weiß ich was für Computeraufhübschungen + Lichteffekte

Kurzum: Mainstream

Was auch garnicht klargeht: Linkin Park und evanescence ... wirke auf mich wie die letzten EMO bands. Fehlt nurnoch dass die sich de Fresse mit Piecings zutackern, mit schwarzem edding tränen ins gesicht malen und sich ritzen .... 

Gruß


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. August 2014)

Helene Fischer - Atemlos


----------



## Deathy93 (7. August 2014)

repe schrieb:


> Zur zeit kann ich das "atemlos" nicht hören...da bekomm ich echt einen leichten Schlaganfall.


 
Zur Zeit?

Ich konnt's noch nie hören 

Schlimm dieses "Lied"!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (9. August 2014)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Helene Fischer - Atemlos



Ich musste es noch nie hören  

Mein Hass Songs ist dieses neu modische gejammer, am schlimmsten ist Lieder von dem Adel Tawil oder der Bieber ist auch ganz schlimm. (Punk) Rock 4ever ( Bad Religion  l


----------



## thoast3 (9. August 2014)

repe schrieb:


> Zur zeit kann ich das "atemlos" nicht hören...da bekomm ich echt einen leichten Schlaganfall.



Ich auch!


----------



## zLein (10. August 2014)

miley cyrus - wrecking ball


----------



## BlueBlub (11. August 2014)

Jedes Verdammte Schlagerlied von Helene Fischer über alles andere bis zu Florian Silbereisen


----------



## DeYoshi (12. August 2014)

BlueBlub schrieb:


> Jedes Verdammte Schlagerlied von Helene Fischer über alles andere bis zu Florian Silbereisen



Ganz deiner Meinung^^


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

BlueBlub schrieb:


> Jedes Verdammte Schlagerlied von Helene Fischer über alles andere bis zu Florian Silbereisen


 
Hoffe aber dass du Wolfgang Petri und Udo Jürgens da nicht mit einschließt 
= Inbegriff von Stark alkoholisierter Sitmmung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. August 2014)

Andreas Bourani - Auf uns


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2014)

Alles von Andreas Bourani!!!!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. August 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Alles von Andreas Bourani!!!!



Wer ist das? Ist das der mit "ich sing ein Lidl für die" ? Oder ist das noch jemand anderes ?


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2014)

Nein der mit dem "Liedl für die" ist Andreas Gabalíer oder nicht?

Ne das ist der Typ der dämlich aussieht und so einen Lockenkopf hat. Er ist der totale Weichspüler.

 Gabalier ist meiner Meinung nach noch echt ganz ok. http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andreas_Gabalier

 Das ist ist der Depp:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bourani


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (13. August 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nein der mit dem "Liedl für die" ist Andreas Gabalíer oder nicht?
> 
> Ne das ist der Typ der dämlich aussieht und so einen Lockenkopf hat. Er ist der totale Weichspüler.
> 
> ...



Punlk Rock for Eva


----------



## DeYoshi (13. August 2014)

Sattelite von Lena Mayer Landruth
Einer der schlechtesten Songs des Jahrhunderts (und dann auch noch dieser Ohrwurmeffekt davon)


----------



## Noxxphox (15. August 2014)

alles was kein metal ist ist lärm!!!


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (16. August 2014)

seh ich auch so... helene fischer ist übel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. August 2014)

Po Lopez


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (16. August 2014)

So Pseudonym Gang star ich fi.. deine Mudda Deutsch rap so möchte gern Gangstar Mucke


----------



## ilovethesun (18. August 2014)

Alles was von dieser hässlichen fetten Kuh "BETH DITO" gesungen wird... Werde schon gehänselt bei der Arbeit weil ich mich immer so aufrege wenn das gequitsche läuft!


Gruß


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

Baby du riechst von 257ers


----------



## XyZaaH (19. August 2014)

Diese Au Revoir ******** und diesen behinderten panda "rapper"


----------



## CentralCynus (19. August 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Diese Au Revoir ******** und diesen behinderten panda "rapper"


 
Da geht es dir wie mir


----------



## Two-Face (19. August 2014)

We no speak americano - Yolanda Be Cool

Keine Ahnung, warum die Radiosender meinen, diesen Mist nach 4 Jahren unbedingt wieder dauernd bringen zu müssen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. August 2014)

Rihanna - Diamonds


----------



## X--HaRdwaRe (20. August 2014)

Rebecca Black - It´s Friday :S


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2014)

X--HaRdwaRe schrieb:


> Rebecca Black - It´s Friday :S



Da könnte ich auch ausflippen


----------



## ich558 (20. August 2014)

Two-Face schrieb:


> We no speak americano - Yolanda Be Cool  Keine Ahnung, warum die Radiosender meinen, diesen Mist nach 4 Jahren unbedingt wieder dauernd bringen zu müssen.


Genau das selbe hab ich mich kürzlich auch gefragt. 
Unverständlich das sowas wem gefallen kann


----------



## Captn (20. August 2014)

XyZaaH schrieb:


> Diese Au Revoir ******** und diesen behinderten panda "rapper"



Ich kann's auch nicht mehr hören , aber ich verspüre ohnehin eine tiefe Abneigung gegenüber deutschem Rap.


----------



## Tune_Down (20. August 2014)

Eigentlich das meiste was so in den Charts anzufinden ist, schon ewig her das mir da mal was gefallen hat.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (22. August 2014)

Dieses Blöde Ghost- dann bekommt man auch von dem Rotz nen Ohrwurm   Davor hatte ich wenigstens einen gutenm Ohrwurm


----------



## Captn (23. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dieses Blöde Ghost- dann bekommt man auch von dem Rotz nen Ohrwurm   Davor hatte ich wenigstens einen gutenm Ohrwurm



Ich glaube ich dreh auf Arbeit bald durch . Warum muss man immer so nen chartsgeilen Sender einstellen? Und dann wirbt man auch noch mit Abwechslung. Abwechslung für'n Ar... After. Dann Spiel ich doch nicht den selben Mist dreimal in der Stunde. Wenn man dann aber nen anderen Sender haben will, maulen alle gleich rum .
Dieses Einheitsbreigedudele kann man sich mal sparen.


----------



## BertB (24. August 2014)

wenn mans bei der arbeit aufgezwungen bekommt, ist echt das schlimmste


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (24. August 2014)

Ein Sender den ich immer hören musste hat Gott sei Dank jetzt eine " OE3( oder Antenne Vorarlberg?) Vielfaltsgarantie" von 9-16 Uhr keineen Song doppelt. 
DEr neue Song von Adel Tawil ist auch        wer lässt sowas in die Charts??? WER???


----------



## Tune_Down (24. August 2014)

Gut das ich das meiste aus den Charts noch nicht einmal hören musste. Wenn ich nur dran denk das sowas wie Cro drin ist, kann ich mir schon denken das der Rest nicht besser sein wird.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2014)

Alles was mit No Angels zutun hat


----------



## BertB (31. August 2014)

gibts die noch/wieder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. August 2014)

Hass-Songs?

So ziemlich alles, was ständig und überall totgedudelt wird. Dieser Mainstream-Mist halt der immer gleich ist und 37x am Tag in jedem Radiosender rennt weil irgendwelche Leute entschieden haben dass das jetzt ein Hit ist.

Ich verstehe aber so langsam auch wie das System funktioniert... "Hit" ist ja das englische Wort für "Schlag/Treffer". Und genauso macht die Industrie das, sie wirft dir den Mist so lange und so beständig an den Schädel bis du aufgibst und sagst "ok ich finds gut".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2014)

Die neue Stiftung: Ein Herz für gute Musik   
Wenn schon ein Mod da ist @topic dieses grässliche Deutsche Männer geheule ala Cro Adel Tawil, wenn Deutsche Musik der Busch Ido oder die Böhzen Ongälz


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Die neue Stiftung: Ein Herz für gute Musik
> Wenn schon ein Mod da ist @topic dieses grässliche Deutsche Männer geheule ala Cro Adel Tawil, wenn Deutsche Musik der _*Busch Ido*_ oder die Böhzen Ongälz



Ist das dein Ernst?

Da hör' ich ja noch lieber Hinterseer oder 20x hintereinandern "Atemlos".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2014)

Als was? Bushido oder Böhze Inkels


----------



## Captn (31. August 2014)

Naja, Bushido wäre jetzt auch nicht mein Fall


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (31. August 2014)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Naja, Bushido wäre jetzt auch nicht mein Fall



Ein Lied von dem ist richtig sozial: Alles wird gut


----------



## pedi (1. September 2014)

buschidiot und alles was rap und ähnlicher mistrotz ist.
"sagen sie mir alles was sie über musik wissen"-"achso, sind rapper"


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2014)

pedi schrieb:


> buschidiot und alles was rap und ähnlicher mistrotz ist.
> "sagen sie mir alles was sie über musik wissen"-"achso, sind rapper"



Ja bin auch kein Fan von Rap allerdings gibt's richtig guten Rap


----------



## pedi (1. September 2014)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ja bin auch kein Fan von Rap allerdings gibt's richtig guten Rap



halte ich zwar für ein gerücht.
rap kann nicht gut sein.
hat mit musik soviel zu tun, wie ein nilpferd mit seiltanz.


----------



## Captn (1. September 2014)

pedi schrieb:


> halte ich zwar für ein gerücht.
> rap kann nicht gut sein.
> hat mit musik soviel zu tun, wie ein nilpferd mit seiltanz.



Jetzt wird's aber kritisch hier . Es gibt genauso gut guten und vor allen sinnvollen Rap bei dem der Text auch eine gewisse Nachricht enthält. Sowas sucht man zwar im deutschen Rap größtenteils vergeblich, weil man entweder auf möchtegern Gangster-Rapper macht, der weiß ich wie viele Mütter in der Kiste hatte oder man hat sowas wie Cro, was dann meiner Meinung auch kein wirklicher Rap mehr ist . Meine Meinung halt.

BTT:

Wie man vielleicht rausgelesen hat, ist deutscher Rap, außer einiger Ausnahmen nicht so mein Ding. Hinzu kommen dann halt 95% aus dem Radio (ist ja eh immer der selbe Ramsch) und irgendwelche bekloppte Techno-Musik.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (1. September 2014)

Der Möchtegern ich f... deine Mutter Pseudo Gangster Rap
Eminem ist auch voll ok
Guckst du hier sinnvoller Rap: http://www.songtextemania.com/alles_wird_gut_songtext_bushido.html der enthält eine Botschaft  
@Topic Lieder was jetzt im Radio läuft  da hör ich lieber 10000 Mal gehörten Matsch an


----------



## Tune_Down (1. September 2014)

Rap kann auf jeden fall sinnvolle Texte beinhalten. Man muss da nur nen bisschen tiefer graben, die meisten ordentlichen Rapper sind teils so unbekannt, dass man als normalsterblicher wenn einen solche Musik nicht interessiert niemals auf so etwas stoßen würde. Die meisten hören einfach zu gerne so nen Dreck wie Farid Bang und Kollegah. Die Texte sind natürlich inhaltslos. Ausserdem ist das meiste in den Charts genau so inhaltslos meiner Meinung nach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHd2AhMGZ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist beispielsweise meiner Meinung nach nen Text, der eher sinnvoll ist, auch wenn es Rap ist.

@Topic: Hat schonmal jemand was von Daniel Gun und Partisan gehört? Klingt einfach nur schrecklich :o


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (1. September 2014)

Alles von James Blunt, Bruno Mars und Sportfreunde Stiller. Allein wenn ich deren Stimmen schon höre, könnte ich ausrasten. Und dann kommen auch noch ständig diese ganzen Werbeansagen. Also Rundfunk allgemein ist der letzte Müll. Und für sowas zahlt man über 200€ im Jahr GEZ-Gebühren. Diesen ganzen Müll würde ich normalerweise nicht mal dann hören, wenn ich selbst von GEZ Geld bekommen würde.


----------



## Two-Face (2. September 2014)

Dieses nervtötende Lied aus dieser Reisebüro-Werbung, die dauernd im Fernseher läuft, immer wieder kommt dieser Mist und bleibt immer mindestens für 10 Minuten im Ohr hängen.


----------



## orca113 (4. September 2014)

Irgendwelche Popsongs in denen ein Typ mit künstlich hoher Stimme singt und jault.


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2014)

I need a Dollar. Das geht überhaupt nicht


----------



## trigger831 (8. September 2014)

Helene Fischer -atemlos


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (8. September 2014)

Oder irgendwas neues- Deutsch. Der Refrain ist so: Hinter Hamburg, Berlin oder Köln hören xxxx auf xxxx zu tun
Einfach grässlich


----------



## marvinj (10. September 2014)

Bosse mit diesem Budapest-Mist. Läuft im Radio rauf und runter...


----------



## Cryonics (12. September 2014)

Martin Tungevaag - Wicked Wonderland

Läuft in Radios hoch und runter und ist der kommerzschrott schlecht hin. Simpler Housebeat, Kindergarten Gesagt, ein paar Gitarren Chords + ein schlechtes Saxophon drinne und schon hat man den momentanen Kommerz-Shit.
Einige ähnliche Lieder sind momentan der Schrei im Housegenre. Eine Schande ist das schon, was heutzutage als House verkauft wird. Kontor sagt schon alles ^^


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. September 2014)

Alles was mit Tokio Hotel zutun hat


----------



## PCGHGS (22. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RoJEqFY5n-o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (22. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (22. Dezember 2014)

Dieses berühmte Lied das zu Weihnachten ständig im Radio gespielt wird, und das seit Jahrzehnten! Da kommt mir jedes Mal die Wurst!


----------



## shotta (25. Dezember 2014)

eigentlich jeder mainstream song von cro, da die mind 10x am tag im radio kommen und ich dann gern mein radio zerschlagen würde


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E8gmARGvPlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EdShawnMitchell (22. Januar 2015)

Ich sage nur Dieter Bohlen, Songs lol


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRQE7kpJegE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## S754 (30. August 2015)

Happy - Pharrell Williams

Einfach nur furchtbar, da muss ich jedes mal wegschalten wenn das kommt, da stellen sich mir die Haare auf


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ryohiCVq3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

tokyo hotel: durch den monsun


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2czABFw6RnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. August 2015)

Feiertagsgejohle, Sauf- und Fetenhits ala Ballermann, Musik die für Werbung verwurstet wird und nie enden wollende Nr. 1 Hits und Klassiker


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gDbpWC_9pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

Da kommt jedes Essen hoch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QSgNM9yNjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x47lvh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

Essen + Galle 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VlA1TrP8No8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h4BiSWjCeb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o2yMU3roEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NjGN92hISYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. August 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKvYDpmSX2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZq3_mASEbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CSOger (4. September 2015)

Schon lange nicht mehr so einen Müll gehört.
Und der läuft auf "Rockradio" (STAR FM Maximum Schrott !) hoch und runter.
Kannste auch langsam in die Tonne hauen den Sender.

*Fall Out Boy Performs "Centuries"   *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYHqvn_90Pc

Man geht mir das aufn Sack.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. September 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xj5pxv

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2VCwBzGdPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oqs5gkyH930

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SECa1uhF7sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfB9su6rI7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OKImuTQeH7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaVJmdb5uSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CH1XGdu-hzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. September 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53277110

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ErIj1G8H61k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99022348

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nrbElZ_2Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ETDCm8RFV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sunglass-Lion (7. September 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9lLbBOnh30


----------



## jointhedarkside (7. September 2015)

Van Halen - Jump, der Song nervt einfach nur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0uWxB0JkFo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yG0oBPtyNb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Da ziehe ich 5 Jahre tiefstes Sibirien vor​


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Happy - Pharrell Williams
> 
> Einfach nur furchtbar, da muss ich jedes mal wegschalten wenn das kommt, da stellen sich mir die Haare auf



Bei mir auch. Einer der schlimmsten Songs.

Was ebenfalls gar nicht geht ist so ziemlich alles von Fahrenhaidt. Eine schlechtere Sängerin fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## Amon (7. September 2015)

Auf immer und ewig

WHAM mit ihrem verdammten f.cking last christmas! Ich kriege jedes Jahr aufs neue nen Hass wenn dieser verf.ckte Song vor Weihnachten im Radio rauf und runter läuft!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYVvcf1QqXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGUR4fPEH-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVypZ0ApSHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. September 2015)

*Achtung, Ton ausmachen, Lebensgefahr! *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ZkejDqTuSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (8. September 2015)

Na ja Helene ist mir von den Vertretern dieses Genres am liebsten. Sie ist ja noch sympathisch dabei.

Was ich ebenfalls schlimm finde ist "Running with the Wolfes" aus der Vodaphone Werbung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. September 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69714625

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Michi-M (24. September 2015)

Alles von Helene Fischer. Dafür sind mir meine Ohren zu schade


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOaBO8Ia-rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (25. September 2015)

Der neue Bond Song "Writings on the wall" von Sam Smith...

Mit das beschixxx Bond-Theme das bis dato den Weg an die Öffentlichkeit gefunden hat 

Das die die Heulboje Smith überhaupt genommen haben kann ich schon mal gar nicht verstehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BofL1AaiTjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RHVSshgPlQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsNhAGPySMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K6P7g_qz2OU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gripschi (26. September 2015)

Lebt den der alte Holzmichel noch!

Seit der 10, Klasse Abschluss Fahrt hass Ich es!
Die ganze Strecke nach Italien dieses Lied!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcqEUpbXcno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNF9HPBISgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-yGrHNvbWeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

absolut Barbygirl


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UJ6IS22BTdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=doJLSy2q_qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/12578563

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

Der Ketchup song


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjL_b-ObQDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5X-yqPhItr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpVmGda-x5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UVNT4wvIGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8xgwEnpIZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IenEgfhapH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hi70OS7rXoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Uu3kCEEc98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VQXwvcqiCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eNxZN3oquw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5T75ERoN0UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kv0GQq5qji0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOcvCl3DEXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UvmAgpZoJNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gOHvDP_vCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XC0m54nf-nM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRqAgnCDZto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=udf0g3cZwZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50GQjUZ4P3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HujTxPUvbm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QIQwF8476bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh_DQovJATw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H21fj0hQRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VanBudd (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahwc-ouFeTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_TWPM4Ym6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBi1sQtaCww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CUkFY4aMhJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (27. September 2015)

Was ich absolut gar nicht mehr hören kann:

Idina Menzel - Let it Go*

Song von "Die Eiskönigin" ich kann keine Version davon mehr hören.
Da krieg ich die Krise - und meine Tochter(4) singt es noch laut in Bus und Bahn


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JDLvZmvQS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XLgYAHHkPFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi0RpNSELas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aRcAvsZgjXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kHo32hv5LSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QsBbFrJK7Js

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## frankydankydank (30. September 2015)

Wham! - Last Christmas

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8gmARGvPlI


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. September 2015)

http://www.vevo.com/watch/ellie-goulding/lights/GBUV71006926


----------



## thunderofhate (30. September 2015)

europe - final countdown


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAnmLLRphqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37734707

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oAlRtCyr0sQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60893357

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_67JHBTQ08g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/94776480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7yWTQlM1KO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFS5N_yAGTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qgDKtLPp46s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/65887541

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AZTX0RBlqnM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53277110

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKXUNRrYQd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YovvypUvDAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-_xXfjB3AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ruc1XLzUww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oEuH2uAXjWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DcfXVL0mh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/54497724

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3I7JOglOqtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PoZPaf_h8b4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OkXjwCehOVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm28EEeyLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2hU2B_yO68A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RBumgq5yVrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGU61YLuFjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAWcs5H-qgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cm4sGRPRtlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thunderofhate (13. Oktober 2015)

VIVA TOP 100 - Charts - VIVA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zYXjLbMZFmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xcrwsc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUGvZsZt3UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKNltVnZ1bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYnotUA4p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVjs5DYDWt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gAi-KVsfQ9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWtdvzuTGAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaVJmdb5uSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6vnYMSuiOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6HzzIcGe1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RUdyqJuJOAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N8YrdYOeyCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySp2WwrA_q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws3e3ik6GpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/67280985

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (27. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_tR47qdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0r8zxsWoR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KJ__06kyxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_5DqL5-izAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qriH-8yeqcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSidsg37N7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EcjWd-O4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RhmUnk454MA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i0cjGVpKLd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (28. Oktober 2015)

Ich hasse Namika - Lieblingsmensch, scheizz stimme und Text


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O2gDFJWhXp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GV_5dRrWH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-3IrJrAVFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Anale Grande




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aJbsdoDHUrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvD6maGRh7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zA52uNzx7Y4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6c-RbGZBnBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_cCsFU6pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qRlbSNNLkAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YtyYcn0iApw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CzBQGN42og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

Schön verunstaltet




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9s9hk2YlzQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVjs5DYDWt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RiQDCWsk-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQvGtv19tgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxqDNr1V4ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jh9osmh9q-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lETmskoqh30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/43542510

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Wirklich Musik?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bMYhJ_UqnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHlq9wmNH3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ibCvMVFKh1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gww9_S4PNV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DShadowK (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab grundsätzlich was gegen diesen ganzen Schlager scheiß! 
Frag mich wie normale Menschen das geil finden können! -.-


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FRcG0PVwQz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rgStv12dwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So klingt getretene Katze und Warzenbesprechnung zusammen ​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XGL_jBM-TzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9tBOtSPrNik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TpVmGda-x5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gJ3WVA_623Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/14375309

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

Hier ist er, der Sturz in den Orchestergraben




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AoZTxLqDv6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KHrm-sZtdwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SSZOiq7-3mE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqelF5rR9Ps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DShadowK (30. Oktober 2015)

I'm a barbie girl - Aqua   -.-


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5bnGcw8oeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWsRz3TJDEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwBiPkIuB1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0N4twV28Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NM_nhRKDY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=227m9lw5CcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKNltVnZ1bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtbyamGepu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGSFgaNZ2AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7HNJVnn9Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ENVZxfJdhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdelpcRm5zE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcnWysA9gxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7ZO8mM4Vfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r4CDc9yCAqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PjxkGf-yC5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M6jfFji0aMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oGU61YLuFjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JDLvZmvQS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Oktober 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5eTmGreVC_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fY2PXJHsXno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kbK2YX1EK_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/83840776

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUwW108ITzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/34877307

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMP-JqFQ_l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0PO_ymEvZ3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oL8hvlYOrik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3yLQZTD2Y70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyz_2DEah4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yOEe1uzurKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgBQJDQbeFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4N3N1MlvVc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1PSt1Lsc_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iSoBZP_vUDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## mhmdoch (1. November 2015)

Time of my Life


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. November 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xp1nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. November 2015)

Der Schmalzheini ist auch zum 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSDEPS5oL5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/53277110

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (2. November 2015)

Fifth Harmony - Worth It


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3HeYl3bv3jU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GV_5dRrWH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B1XstCH4Ft8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsNhAGPySMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jZk_OmpAc1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k0jPyQBDKiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9WUcmVLZEUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CccnAvfLPvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KZ2lWyTi0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MITA4FhVjDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qmsbP13xu6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7t5tZcEe17M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZcSCT34H84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYn_SYz6aIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7EQaNlsEFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j-0kaXbRrQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVjeheaFfsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R18zX7VAVL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1SBN9EE4PAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xZcfLlSZ2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=19WUwZYM7bM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGAyjfwK-wI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5-yKhDd64s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-3IrJrAVFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (2. November 2015)

Kann man hier mal ein  Warnschild dran machen? Ich kriege gerade Ohrenkrebs und Hirnblutungen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UePtoxDhJSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkKiyneiSTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2015)

Der Song aus  der aktuellen Fitbit Werbung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. November 2015)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xuplt

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wha1sKumYQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HighEnd111 (1. Januar 2016)

Adele - Hello

kam die letzten Wochen auf Arbeit jede Stunde im Radio. Da rollen sich irgendwann die Zehennägel auf - selbst wenn das Lied an sich nicht so schlecht ist für Adele-Verhältnisse. Die Dosis macht das Gift


----------



## rhalin (1. Januar 2016)

Namika , Lieblingsmensch .
Ich habe nichts gegen die Frau aber das Lied geht mir tierisch auf den Nerv, kommt immer noch viel zu oft auf jedem Radiosender


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2016)

Ich hasse an sich fast die ganze Musik heutzutage, sie hat nicht mehr dieses zeitlose aus den 80ern. Ich höre ein Lied ein paar mal an das mir dann doch gefällt aber dann langweilt es mich auch schon wieder. Aber Musik von damals höre ich manche Sachen heute noch und wird nicht langweilig.
Irgendwie gibt es doch nur noch Pop und Remix Schice aber keine echte Musik mehr. Total auf Mainstream ausgelegt und die wundern sich warum keiner mehr Musik kauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GogWJbyLW8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (1. Januar 2016)

Dieser schwule Happy song. Wie ich den Hass. Generell kommt im Radio eh nur Bullshit und immer das selbe.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (1. Januar 2016)

Genau das meine ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Januar 2016)

ich finde es schlimmer wenn Live Aufnahmen nix mehr mit der Studio Qualität zu tun haben und man meint nur sinnlose Musikfetzen zu hören die mit Gekreische / Geschreie als Gesang im Klangbrei versinken.


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2016)

Der Song der in der aktuellen Sky Werbung läuft.

Schlimm, ganz,ganz schlimm...

Pharrell Williams - Freedom (TraduÃ§Ã£o) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Oh ja diese vokalen Meisterwerke die scheinbar nur aus ein paar Buchstaben bestehenden Text haben. Werbung kann schnell jeden Titel ruinieren


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_SI2EDM6Lo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLWP84ktoN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Katzenmusik würde es besser treffen​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr31Vhu01fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hGPhXMI4-Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbDnKG8Nd2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=joWoKqUTRvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v490UYRjQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qN9aa1nYt5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/60865178

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wYNFfgrXTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6-c223DUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ubyjre5BgIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D7GW8TYCEG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xn8aPi-eOvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QcfIroNI3NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tnd2BhJW_PQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fRh_vgS2dFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-j797jGsxnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxpDa-c-4Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YU6BfPPusG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYlsyHVjEO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nngRw2rW2to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oofSnsGkops

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qae2BKuDEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1lyu1KKwC74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bznxx12Ptl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Xf-Lesrkuc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12CeaxLiMgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mr51afj7eJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhkffhujTyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-_xXfjB3AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P5G5muPPToo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-
Generell kann mir das Promille Gesocks gestohlen bleiben​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/8893404

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Januar 2016)

HighEnd111 schrieb:


> Adele - Hello
> 
> kam die letzten Wochen auf Arbeit jede Stunde im Radio. Da rollen sich irgendwann die Zehennägel auf - selbst wenn das Lied an sich nicht so schlecht ist für Adele-Verhältnisse. Die Dosis macht das Gift


Das merke ich hier auch immer, wenn ich Radio ertragen muss. Im Prinzip wird jedes tolle Lied kaputt gemacht, wenn es in den Top100 landet, weil es einfach viel zu oft läuft. Selbst wenn mal was Genre-fremdes reinrutscht. Genauso wie mit der eigenen Lieblingsmusik: Höre ich ein Album zwei Wochen am Stück, mag ich das auch nicht mehr


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/37734707

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x6q0ciiqyG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xsknmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SK3Z4CByuoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ihn schon zu sehen erweckt den Hulk in mir​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/66745333

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlIQ5yo8Jg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ut82

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTafqwrlcDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xupzh

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jPOigrSAPdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws3e3ik6GpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sh8GMr6r0Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tEcC8JU3_W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hB2ZvO24vvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3f0gkr

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cvu0Q4Cl7pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1dYviUzj5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A1anxnA7Zwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RnPB76mjxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cTsNJNx7plQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EvERosS9ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLPZmPaHme0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gW8mEMqiNhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czf3R_CrN5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XLgYAHHkPFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-dhMjbrn9Lw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDZcqBgCS74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0-6QZ0330g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9BNoNFKCBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/151394301

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPpd-6X3tEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QSgNM9yNjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/33794541

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WrG3MZUVS-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaVnA88oNTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tzTLArp6L_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (16. Januar 2016)

Modern Talking - Cheri Cheri Lady


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nQJACVmankY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26223543

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtVa-BwoZsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvcpy4WjZMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-00RjgZzZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90515303

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBHQbu5rbdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/7717810

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2016)

Akustikschrott




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OYOaVQBF-X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/13302220

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VZt7J0iaUD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GHLVjriwzFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wUGvZsZt3UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LRbCAQIJzk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=caEf8A-OuVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bdOXnTbyk0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6BTjG-dhf5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J2QdDbelmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9TeyuDnwyrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mAxUIjJrFKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6JCLY0Rlx6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqiH0ZSkM9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c1dYviUzj5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH3giaIzONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YNSxNsr4wmA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hat1Hc9SNwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/4525098

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCEvCXuglqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqpAgMxhx30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s0HuEvYNJNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69865032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PB_CvSf6yXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (23. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Sik9JYURkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKY8qpPmGnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x3czp1

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2snrHI_qNmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qn97-lbL4R0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOHEuhJf7nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3Jv9fNPjgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GoCOg8ZzUfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tG35R8F2j8k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FbO9RUMTfvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6jhuhsG-7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P9bjbMO3F0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k2rqUlYN1m8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSqoTvZtiVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-I-YY5p0uq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DdCH6q5cNTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ryohiCVq3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2t_04RUG-Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bznxx12Ptl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5rLS3j930J8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egtI2xqg75E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHozn0YXAeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snj0OMd-3kI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ynIHsHYaig0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k9EYjn5f_nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=spxRE6WjNP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xckyw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3_V7TrPMx4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYSArdS0uSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bnzeugTpFdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6M6samPEMpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uR5hKwsZWLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vx2u5uUu3DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNTkez069QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NHozn0YXAeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dL6ERZnwILs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5JD6ejmlpa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2GQMIXGRjaw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (27. Januar 2016)

Das Lied aus der Sky Werbung...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s8QYxmpuyxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N7HNJVnn9Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x2zk7bu

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gffDHJ15IhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1900vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIy7HcwVK3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gOVYCsK7__8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zCkNu9OxThc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=igNVdlXhKcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZWRQLBR5v4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DK_0jXPuIr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tiVfRoywQtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxpDa-c-4Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c89uC4Fuz-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/119328194

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHZtcC67yrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30Qto6Yl6Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkXOpJU5CV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/6997840

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=csBXzDN-3vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e-LKnxivGxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v540wX6RCko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nw0uCzONRBY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eL_Dkly0CBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pFJj4a113zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=17q9T7HV_8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfA_oq6DlwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PIFCSkdI13Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y7EQaNlsEFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gzHFeucQQ7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2jnUZUl054Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eg0LQLEBDho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFFFNtxOHVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVDBSc_4pec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFcnx6pNpI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/70374545

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPJPFnesV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59791225

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pIgZ7gMze7A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSpkaBeZckY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## azzih (30. Januar 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Vimeo
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich? Find den Track ziemlich stark, Beat ist top und Lil Waynes Talent für krasse,beinahe poethische, Bilder scheint hier auch immer wieder durch. 

Was mich nervt? Kein bestimmter Track im Augenblick sondern generell den billigen Plastik Pop den man heute im Mainstreamradio viel zu oft hören muss. Frag mich da immer was die "Künstler" da eigentlich noch mit Musik zu tun haben. Texte kriegen sehr viele komplett von ihren Textschreibern geschrieben und die Musik machen die Produzenten. Und selbst der Gesang wird mit Autotune halt noch zurecht gebogen. Oder wenn man Volksmusik wie die Helene Fischer live sieht, wo einfach so offensichtlich alles Playback ist. Warum zum Geier gehn da zehntausende Leute in ne Halle um sich jemand anzuschaun der noch nicht mal live performt?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ym0I7P-Y57c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYxAiK6VnXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7mjXbvzU6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FEKEjpTzB0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1viSfRzI8to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WzHDJuJfpSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9FwA3Ch7tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fpz96cxQS4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm28EEeyLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cox_VYZuT98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO476kD-k0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (31. Januar 2016)

Von manchen Klassikern sollte man die Finger lassen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Txi1SVWdZ9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/25950908

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOw7EuiFz0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8N-qO3sPMjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKXUNRrYQd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69382701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-_xXfjB3AM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZiw7qXSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTGf1zNbyLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VvTRk8tSyPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx_N9g5loCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5j1RCys4R0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lb7EKxpaBjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bY-oMCmrvPM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbUtbQiy_os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G9BIX9akkh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/32012011

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfjTZLxekig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fsc-oT9PsSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YS3hbkyUNp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NRtvqT_wMeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hwZNL7QVJjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mVNMapB6EI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (2. Februar 2016)

Shawn Mendes - Stitches (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nZBT1cYnbU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VpdypIjj0oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UU1ZYcYE4DE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8q40xkbTUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=COMM4R6bwM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jSVqclCr4fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nfWlot6h_JM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KKYJD09qCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QGJuMBdaqIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zU1LNg-6aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OrTyD7rjBpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=97&v=I46Nd41RrmQ​


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8hu3jJo-ik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jqpAgMxhx30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bCDIt50hRDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoOhnrjdYOc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITuOddPeYoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHwVBirqD2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FC3y9llDXuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Goldini50 (4. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2czABFw6RnE


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EQmRgFzg0jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cwkej79U3ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12CeaxLiMgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=roPQ_M3yJTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ShOQQOy5pf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsdy_rct6uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIwFJNguQgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_KJjT2F7-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0YOFdcogIg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1r-bWx3WZfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pCkOJnYh5TY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hhf3G2CSyIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KII1ruAfvsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6ggIUNlEo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26PAgklYYvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkhVK8bjLz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GemKqzILV4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-zpOMYRi0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGdGFtwCNBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiBYM6g8Tck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qObzgUfCl28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0C8n2lf-1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SDTZ7iX4vTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbfpW0pbvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uXqnT0saFCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hosCuzo6JKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2SZPb7UUtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kM77K9DsLDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AOAap6_k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jBmkCoiHC2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0CFuCYNx-1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hajBdDM2qdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gkime9M4z34

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pAyKJAtDNCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7zgd1FD5uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H64QG4UsrGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMu1hrTcDk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/20529755

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kcufr2GRgJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/26452504

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=apDdtXWh6uE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDOMM8VmNT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BGDWnCcVg-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sa3a-GHswKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sCCuGztL-Uc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ezBNMVOX9t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dA_t9xTbV9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fPB4QY2satc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Phir0n (11. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dvgZkm1xWPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AiPzMZcELCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nonamez78 (23. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=68ugkg9RePc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsTjJF46PFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8a5AtrWmyEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvuyYj5ROmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1NKWop13q7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-FPimCmbX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i5PJ6Cwy7mQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w0N4twV28Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16554920

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TJAfLE39ZZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sqp2ehm7S3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XimIbnMbeRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnL1e4-NfaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dV9v7UYcox8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SrAyOGMq5G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t4H_Zoh7G5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyYnnUcgeMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fAoV_AAMf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HzeZhCt5PVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/152145089

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k7rGi_NR0F8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5v490UYRjQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kUIKhMAAvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I5VHYP1jZho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8F8FemnM9bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gY4N9uc3N_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cl9JzrCvxxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_nQnqett59g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AnZiw7qXSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8HWzu1ME2pY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EwViQxSJJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JerEzBwbCbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4m1EFMoRFvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jes3uvIGlg4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rLk8RBlECsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3iulwUit1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxRRRkXNRcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jjvlT78pU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RveIJFR7LV4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opoDBF_b-fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oMX1sc3eOTE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tsd560ti (9. März 2016)

Best of Kygo Remixes 2016 | Summer Mix (1 Hour Chill Out Lounge Tropical Deep House Music) - YouTube Einfach alles


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FYybTaTBdHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x2dTtjXDIn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lj4wq6IQIeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E6gVRIftY-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HLz8mHSkO5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (10. März 2016)

Deutsche Musik:

Mark Foster oder Forster, Bourani,.... Wie sie alle heissen...

Ganz schlimm auch Ray Garvey der Idiot da


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQb1qSVv_eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJl5xWKqi84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3DxmY0cHZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dr0742Ewpro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgYyap0lsYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdsToE1XIi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3i2Yc4H3grU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdsToE1XIi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aBUkjU_fHag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZ58odQo87A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UtKADQnjQmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VP5B1UmgHfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. März 2016)

Revolverheld - Jeder einzelne Song


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HR00F3VnlcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNLr7Hn7spU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-YaEEaGI80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tfs5GOQK4dU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sgSKkPPV690

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu7zrjAL10c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qr31Vhu01fc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eL_Dkly0CBM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j1z_gb7ngLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dwfKZ-1jyiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXiEGUJKNrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY6mr9fO-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYniBhKQZHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3D0U3a7P1To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcm48Zud-Us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BE9CXWV1alg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JerYVmeAms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7f6nDFTURo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KyMT8MDaxqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHrJyno91Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qwxNwy0js8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VS9RIvuCf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZrAzgOxFrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0h-a6-G-Uzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cgoqrgc_0cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdLiqQQWdks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zSYDbpOuYUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WG-KtnIMJY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mt0TXsUOPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UXWFqxKU2qA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GMvsE0ocLGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bFLow5StvvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76286318

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWgvGjAhvIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/29310860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UFIYGkROII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXRviuL6vMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNII9PDlFJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RtSDWq6HsJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UePtoxDhJSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JipHEz53sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YdLnpDTOAvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-fhF-MCn9rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYxAiK6VnXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdDVtFvJwUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rgStv12dwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPo5wWmKEaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rgStv12dwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mann musst du aber den Song Hassen  gleich doppelt




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUe8uoKdHao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Falschen Link erwischt aber den Titel kann man auch doppelt nicht mögen 
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgEtUuEK-to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQyGYdRqulQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UFIYGkROII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDKva-s_khY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKQo4pMDN-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8ERTCVXIUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i_kF4zLNKio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRnaogqpPOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8ERTCVXIUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uYvwxL-lBEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNkzBMtBMMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CkxmdNlvnks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0kiU4i5FM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/16156291

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNS-Ho5tWo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99862615

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UROLAsyc_KU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/50952082

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JU9TouRnO84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T1ZTxHcPReg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zPlr-o-YEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VT-p5wYcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HWyEEj2pSt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=no-lEnXfEaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_2EmCRUKQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x1ur2m

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RubBzkZzpUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iv_n47KnVys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AaXaig_43lU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Pes54J8PVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d2fzUSaVuKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY6mr9fO-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kSqoTvZtiVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lexLAjh8fPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4PgXX0bt-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=McRgkE_vgjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cGqfJdeSBdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CSvFpBOe8eY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQV-0fwwCQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7VxI5CszrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lA_sDj9bsek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpIvxJF0nWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p_uMX6A3zqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJyzslBvLhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qN9aa1nYt5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8tU3cpq1Pt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AV-_fgwMnb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S0LsiDUPGZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzOrzJ1dNQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ff_7iTz-lLQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNrq0a5FLes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jDGlO0VbPE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/52996079

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SNpNOB9B3U0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/80193433

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WaV4Bc31OPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14bNvxoAluw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdsTUfDTEhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWbN3-6o3WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-I-YY5p0uq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ft8DwXUxaB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o77coh1WnYA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsNys5X1mEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vhf5cuXiLTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ja-nCKBtGQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIJCmnfTMEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsrjD5UGT0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wIRyoh5TClI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44-aonIf0QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ryzen1 (21. März 2016)

Ich bekomm regelrecht Kotzanfälle, wenn ich die letzten paar Videos durchsehe 
Was mich aktuell ziemlich anpisst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ys2ibOOP8IY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9j8RGTqju0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5X4iAAE0uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRa_PwL2aws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbnoG2dsUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yfP7qK0khuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XfNLORw7r_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nU4OIAYwo5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mu_EXn9Kfkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W7zdMeZPkpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0kiU4i5FM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DraA3PUuoQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eXQz3skkjC4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O1tEG_qThbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wF6p58cl5A4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cK3vcahVMAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxRRRkXNRcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WvUEwAk4nhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SapMxGokXMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWIajAofL0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcHQOPGO2mo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sSvSCaIIwf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pycMnwCgOUY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L7rTxyVlsQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BX_OTcq_ap4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x17uzi

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EHlhQ625urg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OwOtROYiQHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yVTuU1H2cMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=moSFlvxnbgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UclCCFNG9q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tSOiZcAGgEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JO22LU19VQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yUjgrsvlswE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OdpTcvSn8HQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x4b8ax

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM2q76jqN24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-f4LCkzo1OQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aZglqkCRNt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZeBXmzGrY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iO476kD-k0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34iFrlWVP7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrBAdouZojo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esTVVjpTzIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsjEWb_6aII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-5mKKQHqZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VsjEWb_6aII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YjYw4yMCcTk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=odOvuHo70jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyF6Ckr2j9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wlE3UZe5UqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5iX-80vTr54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0raYygA4YBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xsd0a9-NBAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xvedi7jcXNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fa2TIXrwWbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYLR0ymwh8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvQ1szm3GQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JBGtVp7DLnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NlDXni_rlFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTafqwrlcDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSfpDlN8Fyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=beqVc3jTBSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ECpu6M0nMQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YC4vOId8VVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSVQpvPwK6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KDpD_9__diE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9klnhyVe0ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CYgrdop-Gos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNS-Ho5tWo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQYFVCTVK-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QRs33vbhyvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICCkMFIQL7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w8sDp65dyeA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CtwJvgPJ9xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snVhi74Q3vk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMUDVMiITOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VbfpW0pbvaU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhEnsMPZvrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RAzA78VR9Jk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu7zrjAL10c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-E7RTsI4GlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pm4AQpVFKFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E47sIQuHnYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=drab_CQaCj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xcFOAz33Wbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKDZ10mLOA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3LmtY4smsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Uj43eLJ6rCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XXPANd6gtCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p2Rch6WvPJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TR3Vdo5etCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpLZeSigNvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zi0RpNSELas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vBLxzv17zc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9ayN39xmsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVczbcvi9Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FHG2oizTlpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tv-fdgBEOtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9T4OcnkgBZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x27zot

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=895FUyvNCuo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sE-REjFy1BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a6vnYMSuiOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fquZLpoKOug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KSpBjmSePYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/110496766

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y5qKNlcUwKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Metalic (29. März 2016)

Das Lied "Pocahontas" von AnnenMayKantereit. Alleine der Bandname geht mir tierisch auf den Senkel. Aber das Lied toppt alles. Und das Dumme, das läuft auf jedem zweiten Sender...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zm28EEeyLek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anrAcQG_4fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2SZPb7UUtc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kgjkth6BRRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3gOHvDP_vCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGQVHvpek4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKqV7DB8Iwg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (31. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SuRyG-tBAkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59552740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PFXH8LFhlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebXbLfLACGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ak2P7ukW2j0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0HtyF0jux2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f7cD_5In6GQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69865032

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WuT1b1F7BJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X-77txuiVXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## D0pefish (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKoPS-hjJxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


??​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XiBYM6g8Tck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O-sY5HVAgFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXx2RM-DgJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mqw22b5sRvg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lb7EKxpaBjw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNqZnLYRhQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ws3e3ik6GpM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2nSvaqKcwSc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=utDbuFDPXXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfA_oq6DlwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=78RzVjdRjN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ec5dUr4Nl48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DIBAR0Fbt8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hX0wEt_SqiM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rznqmw5Sx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8GnpVQrgsCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cHHLHGNpCSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (3. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAQSZhazYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7ajcTF8Dtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8x7OU9PjOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/61721081

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzMrK-aGCug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICCkMFIQL7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOGCM858fhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lbnoG2dsUk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oTk2ZAluMhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdJtw7vS1E8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y-Yjiz-pr3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rgStv12dwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BYLR0ymwh8Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9g-K3Fj47bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t7qvV5wXbq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QZ_Ix9Mzak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLVy1rhwIok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vsYFEo4GPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NutKxrS82Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Redbull0329 (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khvSZJaXGxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b9FwA3Ch7tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHz3yWs5a3A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jhU4NuO4fQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXRviuL6vMY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YWUpgzRK1vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0uLI6BnVh6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SucG0nYNO2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=60ItHLz5WEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EcjWd-O4jI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bznxx12Ptl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5-5k72EkF38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w9DiGlZksU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g7IVAH1JauE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/90491345

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FKHlm0_kqH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CX2Acz35XWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIQn8pab8Vc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKY0Jh_VPYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qPCwPe4Tk-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rfCxchJpoh4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBi1sQtaCww

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hh_yDKVwYhg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6iKFn8dlxX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfFzg47Xnj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UCjMbPyAQjM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IP9A4cs_xQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MSAsc43ucUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gG_dA32oH44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oz9NDaalWGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OtVyEZymUFo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6OJfYOZuVFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99862615

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWbMuO6w_5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bIPYqBxWAj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fx6oykKGag8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vgQMkVbroPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8srRWePbko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (9. April 2016)

Alles von Chris Brown, Rihanna und die derzeitige amerikanische Chartmusik.

Refrains bestehen mittlerweile nur noch aus hunderten Wiederholungen einzelner Wörter. Da werden selbst Einzeller unterfordert.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sm41jCNe7wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jy1YDMBNfdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/46353153

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0rA06yh4kUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (10. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5GL9JoH4Sws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WDAd0S92Uko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kzAzyH6dG8o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ndCCNinDWTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=26HDgeF8ykw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x12bd5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LCAm1s0ujFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llTYfQI5IAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcDy8HEg1QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OEWCIbZEwrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NXnxTNIWkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vrMd1diwyPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XFkzRNyygfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LVwzr90aLLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBH97ma9YiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wNx1CBym7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dyx4v1QFzhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96aAx0kxVSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Geiq0FP13uQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tvpEj_qXlVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/96057483

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUN9giYJhew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/156299091

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ccs2rt0oSzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hlnx2NQPJmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Uc3ZrmhDN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDw9s52QN0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FFOzayDpWoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rr_bUrXpgcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VCdJyOAQYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/69382701

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUN9giYJhew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=glEiPXAYE-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABuWphlnZ1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rEaPDNgUPLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Urdlvw0SSEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUN9giYJhew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mEx9FtuN0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (13. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAQSZhazYk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9y9YuyZ8Rjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DaywalkerEH (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymdssZOAx3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ryzen1 (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XzLbGssArQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V_Il9eEmJdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DvvyPcWOpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPuxwkAnJ5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZTidn2dBYbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahha3Cqe_fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sdl7PZmlGQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/148789860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZv9-TWdBJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pkaimt1xIc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mKzLoZFz8PE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/11100908

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWuDiwr30SI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnZT0cXNRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1JN0WeDbiF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E7WW0M_SYgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sJ2RcbxWWy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pkaimt1xIc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ss6CAIGpoko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K0G9T5Bnjlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w9DiGlZksU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QK8mJJJvaes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wha1sKumYQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HMUDVMiITOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qae2BKuDEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-Qkx9TAM10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yca6UsllwYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VqS1nXbqR5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WQGe5uLQxQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cj4piWVNHoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYxAiK6VnXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tw64f5ecDxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6FEDrU85FLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ht5RZpzPqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQj--Kjn0z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v8q3m5vIdeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=etviGf1uWlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (18. April 2016)

Ihr müsst doch einfach eine masochistische Ader haben...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FPoKiGQzbSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vd-2xpcVkn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


-


> Ihr müsst doch einfach eine masochistische Ader haben...


Was soll es einem sagen?​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z1GZ55HowVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QoMPCecuQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRXE68xayfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQj--Kjn0z8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6O718hRQL0o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RVnPR6amHjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Am9WGtHkjcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYqAOwcvLYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKKVQedCIqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4rdwtUvK_u0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLNTfhTOV48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N27u7K8zmhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52xoRLh2dWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rucXtgoWAIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2OwFtHm7ERg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wsWBTtoXbzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Amon (20. April 2016)

Wo grabt ihr nur diesen ganzen Müll aus...

Sent from the Sombrero Galaxy


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. April 2016)

Darüber stolpert man automatisch wenn man nach Musik sucht




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aH0Tk_e-muU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toPm-L7Ib44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Gbz-Lau5tc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pladdaah (21. April 2016)

Hello -Adele: Wenigstens sagt die "Hallo" am Anfang, dann weiß man schon was auf einen zukommt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4oiEhf9M04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (21. April 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wo grabt ihr nur diesen ganzen Müll aus...


Zum Teil aus "now playing? Die Musikecke!". 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blWRSRvJUfo


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vIOrsJJTq_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/128147009

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DteIcZ1A-VM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50GQjUZ4P3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ItfyoMvJnx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. April 2016)

Wobei das Video ganz witzig ist... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE5JV6t9i2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EHAo6rEuas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kybeq2dWBf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-A_xfFB8np8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (22. April 2016)

Wird auf SSL rauf und runter gedudelt... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIjgfaVYUb8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WXRjg_QWN-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_bQGRRolrg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0c7zoUqjuw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdEGq4z6fP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z28lwyQjuTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u1v60FITAfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJDZzxuokQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozug-WU2B8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5ngAPXcVRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=updoMIHMBbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fsc-oT9PsSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btI0AiJAC70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RofflLol (23. April 2016)

Kanns nemmer hören

Stereoact feat. Kerstin Ott - Die Immer Lacht (Official Video HD) - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0xe-hje-LM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ebXbLfLACGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pNZuXher4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ruptet (23. April 2016)

RofflLol schrieb:


> Kanns nemmer hören
> 
> Stereoact feat. Kerstin Ott - Die Immer Lacht (Official Video HD) - YouTube



Immer wenns den Crap spielt frag ich mich was das für ne Sprache sein soll .... "die immer lacht" alles klar, jetzt hab ichs Rätsel gelöst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CGk4Zx9lA6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01WX7U8_kM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. April 2016)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, soo schlecht ist der Song nun auch nicht, dass man ihn gleich dreimal hassen muss. 

Und wieder mal ein völlig überflüssiges Remake:

DJ Shog - In The Air Tonight (Sean Finn Remix)


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Hey, soo schlecht ist der Song nun auch nicht, dass man ihn gleich dreimal hassen muss.
> 
> Und wieder mal ein völlig überflüssiges Remake:
> 
> DJ Shog - In The Air Tonight (Sean Finn Remix)



Doch der ist schlecht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTlzQEA-4oc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6VJBBUqr1wM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aK449BfzZeU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pqkLSrh7JGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t6HSlZBNwUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m5vfng33SVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIdIqbv7SPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2NVxRUn2mdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZEsoq0B1IOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TKDZ10mLOA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pkcJEvMcnEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9BuaN2Pz0Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JMHp9a5FwrI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eH3giaIzONA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8RhJceElnlk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnqZl_blT7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8v0pxLTRv70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK5YGWS5H84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CVZSwiT2qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iX-QaNzd-0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xNeo92x (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HL1UzIK-flA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJ-CmHZrKHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KcMuzXgqSjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yuJT7mhCf40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfgoiYu9EUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RfB9su6rI7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zj-ONu0iVrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y8pcVDN8vWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JiJx8_czmMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nDlC8k1SOAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPFLAjmWCtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CxtG3bHTqmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ahwc-ouFeTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/59552740

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ryohiCVq3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgC7hfI6lUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeMLX5gvscg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GDbUqDGGtl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DlOo8eaK4Wk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d19eBjpP2Aw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9c3EQhtf9-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1cH7J96g40E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6_BGKyAKigs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK18_Hz7NLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zPlr-o-YEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFrak8fV5VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SECa1uhF7sY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qGKrc3A6HHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0_YUjXHGsoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gcg__eDktgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f5CcOq8UzkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ZF5m-vmDzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zI339U6GS9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B48xIcvgzYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J3vgcE5i2o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UNAr5tzZxdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ksP-KooXB4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EqQuihD0hoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y1OmHNpb1zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-KjHGpMxag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9YGAsSJwIrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5KJ__06kyxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LKaXY4IdZ40

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DCdm2MYi5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NJsa6-y4sDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (30. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0yxAkclGY


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bV_-VZzsXPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pzu-xTIhTPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G6xr6VKg7sE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zqIPT6JRdew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PKqHWVRhjWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLXt3yh2g0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2lWV74yZ5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVyzDoSrR0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44FH9LHg0bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeZjHr32GMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## WindowsXP (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=luwAMFcc2f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. April 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8GQIuHSIyA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GleIfjNkXE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MyL1o4fYfDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9LjW47MBXBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hp6fsQ_g86w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i-9659XdWKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-bDzCbMwejI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2lf0R2EMW_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxCcK-H7YEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ua9af7xC9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E--RE19Jxz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8NRgJRmNA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mMmOPbqt5wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aGKOQbKsFiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qAhSRMSkaGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_KJjT2F7-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xzouUD3q4Es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VJjsz3yy3vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-NhwPO9Ihs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CXiGhmE82jo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZJy5fdqMQE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BfzSJywnmOs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRBOgtp0Hac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfA_oq6DlwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jcF5HtGvX5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gDbpWC_9pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpdCZgmSlDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6t_tR47qdT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zsyjS_vJfkw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pPzxSKj3hRk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orca113 (3. Mai 2016)

Lush Life


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TYCDNRpyzrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n5c3tfvp4Lc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eRBOgtp0Hac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCGHGS (4. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=68&v=iRDfEQtGxrI


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45xxj3yBE4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yJ89Imx1F8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8ERTCVXIUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MUR4BoD6zng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XTPGpBBwt1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-ocIyf8Or4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aigJ4cd1Rns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Acgy-3d4P6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MNGwruiAI2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EPP10dRJBKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BrCKvKXvN2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9pO_ddbyqWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RccxdO2C1mI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=7&v=fWNaR-rxAic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8DowNxyLFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2roXL3-YLRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Mai 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/99022348

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ut2oudQIBT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DfOFtHrtnHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHcwlV3zEys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fh_DQovJATw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co6fB8IKmwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FIO-kvr8VgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mnag_b4n8Hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yt0FlrmJJn0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POlD9E-mdDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JLVy1rhwIok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPkeiaymQuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCDsm_dt1cI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSrljn3B9i8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZqN9aS2S3L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EVhiBGvVFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kOcy64LoYdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y-YMxHwBqM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vHkpABG4gaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ENnzUIKg_Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XayWtrSmRNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4OaEf9zeyI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8ybFb_wKlvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umCPcA7A6QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WfhDTBcF-FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

http://www.vevo.com/watch/justin-bieber/Sorry-%28PURPOSE-The-Movement%29/USUV71503124


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oz6kKB8wlj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uKTX6qGHMm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1w9DiGlZksU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/x16uun

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CKtI4ClQtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JRe75sCkvR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o8wrz4TIdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kx6m1rTZj94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=No3nI4qEBsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HlAQZBpMzng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-TwAjWTxfY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfTKobxgKrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4Hdr1_s_8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLqSI0uhT30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MDwfggRz9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cO_U-jcvQT8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (17. Mai 2016)

Cassandra Steen & Adel Tawil - Stadt 2  9 live - YouTube
Unangefochtener Platz 1.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=egEY9QeE7_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gx4rsZkCCss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3shMD13Y2uU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rymUSbYQjw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## nonamez78 (18. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ganz schlimm das ding. in meinen ohren nur krumm, schief und absolut nervtötend.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_KhsQ3nn6Kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T_UlMWtRmQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1RnPB76mjxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQ-Ry2ri-7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuK6n2Lkza0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e94dst20C9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0J2QdDbelmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eKvYDpmSX2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rXwMrBb2x1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-IQLk-LF1JY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UA2KsImeh28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCMXO9sBIcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfoJUeyMsOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EP_unrvk0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAJSeWYFTTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lvInVwF6sqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2X5mJ3HDYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VKS1h2mx9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAwo_6gkjB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JlnYCavgqWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGyYJabYRLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Oezjm6Mmm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oFCNthfEVXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3vPLgJ9FX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LtbyamGepu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Zxvv1I0HOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5WNq5XuuJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-G6fLtTi-J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j2rLY6xOefQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L5IzxrvClJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ox001BX4cmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JgVY8IcNdQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=49tpIMDy9BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HaMq2nn5ac0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhPUi_RbFwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G7QME0bzZuA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ghe277IZIHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lp-EO5I60KA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5jMCttPS9Vg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8hKbfV2z2iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jYqAOwcvLYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WEQ2C25Jsxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye03jmD4JWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

__ Dailymotion
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
dailymotion.com/video/xne1l

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Dailymotion. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpeuV_8imdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gtd9Bg9S85U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KdFNafVwcqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0K6fadBaUUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wExOx38IEsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LY79GPfKNWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gpeuV_8imdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ICCkMFIQL7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZoEwR9_Sy_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v3vPLgJ9FX8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VPpd-6X3tEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JM_HyYiOq0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kafVkPxjLYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qA5rsVEqEHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4c3BCWx5Rpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9o8wrz4TIdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yxjjfgoYn2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jUatgXGcrCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UOqXy64-hTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/85410137

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50dngX7mb8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0r8zxsWoR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jDleaINJKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/17428699

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je38_skt_Jg


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJHYDkvRB2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUFpcr5qksA


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TjL_b-ObQDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJIqnXTqg8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/55605816

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DvvyPcWOpA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3OPox7MBqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8TPXFoXO5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUPzSrKqQ-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rr6qBaLu7rI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhBnMEPTU80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EUvbrY_ec60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xGQVHvpek4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDRPtSk6CCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qdDVtFvJwUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXzuDXZwZtI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZLNTfhTOV48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=04F4xlWSFh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FLP6QluMlrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwhhFcaYxuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FVJAL72Y-w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eNII9PDlFJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeZjHr32GMQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bbEoRnaOIbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pbMgo0__ETg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ZIMBxAGS94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXfzgf-FQ0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4JipHEz53sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HTEIaQLjUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DE9IchvpOPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCMXO9sBIcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BkJfaekp8uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=esTVVjpTzIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPNFVj-pISU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8de2W3rtZsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YxEzY5T8OIw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6qO7ZMB6X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AYPzDPGb9uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZPLdiz_q_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kwz0Q8_q9yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgqmWP6z9yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B48xIcvgzYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=waX2fj0rk2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iVvXB-Vwnco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7PS68qRJcs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uBXmb1TVxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H3C67iHJxC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_K7C83O0pAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2HPxWNjyf-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlhiusqB530

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fq3QmtV8vT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sRXbEt0otHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7hSHff_DbXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaNM9l2K5Wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X1PSt1Lsc_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MT5RBBEl-Bo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtOYfUUaYmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XeAyAhzzils

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T-3IrJrAVFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HoXWshkpm38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W0LiVjv70ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J4vFcPnIHl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Mai 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/76651326

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQ6wY_mGuzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qM2anWDZDUc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## GnomTyrell88 (1. Juni 2016)

Happy von Pharell. Es gibt kaum ein Lied, was so anstrengend und nervig ist...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nVjOoWhRCk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9iWSPorNZz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lh8f0B9A9-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivP1qYG_tLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tw64f5ecDxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dUByvzqTT1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1y6smkh6c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhTGilEx87g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cOcvCl3DEXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_pgPq4FGWfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4AJJGO4I7gU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w_Rut4qm33g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASj81daun5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yNgOdFzRpWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TzrfqUk8X-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfoJUeyMsOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/58431252

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wycjnCCgUes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAXXVjqCNVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1FH-q0I1fJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/38430250

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oa3NHNzO8BU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGijzHblgz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVeMiVU77wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x_KJjT2F7-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kFtMl-uipA8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K8fR45CR4cE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqTvo4RNNQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BzvY1dOUCxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## floppyexe (20. Juni 2016)

Alexander Marcus - Papaya - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Juni 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFn1cVnz_lE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## thomju (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn man so das Radio anmacht und sich die Charts mittlerweile anhört, sind da auf jeden Fall viele Hasssongs zu finden. Wie die alle heißen, kann ich leider nicht sagen


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2016)

Alles was meine Schwester hört. Hört sich alles gleich mies an.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AssN4AbYcqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kx6m1rTZj94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Oktober 2016)

Manche Remakes sind einfach überflüssig... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kCi-uohdkZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PvsQcQ1acoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Majofan21 (10. Oktober 2016)

Auf keinen Fall Spinner von Revolverheld.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Oktober 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bQayot30-VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (27. November 2016)

Und wieder ein absolut grausames Remake...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2tIuTIl8HGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. November 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sQgd6MccwZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z4ODdYOjMNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (17. Januar 2017)

Mein momentanes Brechmittel 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PST7Ld4wWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das wird bei SWR3 so hoch und runtergespielt das ich es echt nicht mehr hören kann...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ASj81daun5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (17. Januar 2017)

Ich mag generell keine Songs, die sich explizit an haranpubertierende Teenie Girls richten, die das erste mal Liebeskummer haben oder für ihren Traumtypen aus der Schule schwärmen. Ich habe dabei immer das Gefühl, dass die Musikproduzenten solche Songs alleine wegen der Kohle, die dahinter steckt  rausbringen. Damit meine ich so Songs wie dieses Lied mit der Zeile "Hey, da müsste Musik sein".... keine Ahnung wie das heißt.


----------



## Pisaopfer (17. Januar 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein momentanes Brechmittel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da kommt es bei meinen Synapsen auch zur Kernschmelze...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WTJSt4wP2ME

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RYQUsp-jxDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DvhnZ8FWE0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v62IuElw4eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcW0n83La5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R9XspIq20I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GpnZcQe7Ops

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eHnGwDy2y6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fw_crqWYBCM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBHQbu5rbdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (18. Januar 2017)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Mein momentanes Brechmittel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also ich mag das Lied komischerweise.

Die schlimmste Erfahrung, die man machen kann, ist morgens ins Auto zu steigen und dann läuft dieses Lied im Radio:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=euCqAq6BRa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nntGTK2Fhb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wenn ich so etwas am Morgen im Auto hören würde dann würde ich den ADAC anrufen​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1il3RFk5Okw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uO59tfQ2TbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tug849TyYCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6Sxv-sUYtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RbtPXFlZlHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q1fGOG3XXIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjW8wmF5VWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Pisaopfer (19. Januar 2017)

Prince- Purple Rain ... zum Kotzen haben meine Schwestern den Schaizz Song von Morgens bis Abends in Dauerschleife gehört ... Kann den bis Heute nicht hören und krich Locken wenn der läuft...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zzt7jdt0d2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sxFoD82dnM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xn8aPi-eOvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kM_DwcxlztY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eCgeI84q-dg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0m9QUoW5KnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NmCFY1oYDeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=papuvlVeZg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5xKG9uh3oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dc-nyGo0aC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k5iaaMKjOp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w55Nib4uf1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wWQGlLQB4VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


:daum  en2:​


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbUBMklQSVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pXvoeCgi59o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K5KAc5CoCuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m0pIauIOh8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FndmvPkI1Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkkCxxLZswo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fndeDfaWCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIGGVIkcyWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koJlIGDImiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F858-cvliFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6O2ncUKvlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZq3_mASEbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kn6-c223DUU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arLHb6JHi7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA770wpLX-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (21. Januar 2017)

Meine Meinung!
Praktisch alles was Schlager ist aber vor allem von Helene Fischer oder dieser komische Gabalier!
Und sonst sämtlichen Schlager/Ballermann mist.
Wenn sowas ertönt..Kann ich gar nicht so viel essen wie ich gern  würde.

Aber nicht das sich jetzt jemand beleidigt fühlt

In diesem Forum wird man ja wegen jedem Negativen o.Kritischen Wort gleich gemeldet, Wenns nicht der Allgemein Meinung endspricht. Aber Schlager ist nun mal der größte Mist überhaupt.
Auch in Italienisch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KVjeheaFfsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TOrnUquxtwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HYPqA4slnbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_U5rEqLyMyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6xvQorxdkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIXNm7zMRss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=13LMNYQqRlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PE_FIT2SBQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gXdUzEGdXEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PHkjT96kIi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KhOvbPbrTMo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DmgDOFtzRFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gast20170724 (21. Januar 2017)

Ihr beiden seit wohl ziemlich viel damit beschäftigt, schlechte Musik zu hören.....


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxbY2BfGA1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mm_dDRlEZ1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## gridderGER (21. Januar 2017)

Alexander Klaws - Free Like The Wind (Official Video) - YouTube

Der Film dazu war auch nicht schlecht gewesen !


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

Das wäre schon ein gutes Argument keinen Benz mehr kaufen zu wollen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8-3JtEfZ2Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AOo6b0sEm-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H9nPf7w7pDI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOY19z-oXqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PMUUhDuX_lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__fe_mPDNmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZmVQmWvakE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lTLOMbV0snc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arPe592zGdg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=djZGWP-Imjs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PDZcqBgCS74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXyBcKV0UIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWJrASEHmHQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P0yXdBdAb0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-sYWaOrLdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-5yFgaaPJlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XzLbGssArQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfhgFdWuGN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9BNoNFKCBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_snQi0Tl-cc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnhSe-But-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iL5RTZWMX58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VT-p5wYcb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=140Uj-zuD2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLX4NYrW1bI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rgStv12dwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEcvU3fYpGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSWrepLjTKc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d4tYudQdhCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PsO6ZnUZI0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEHntTg4ZS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LRP8d7hhpoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9eCO4u123M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CAjKZJarlwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xRVvegLwK_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bqIxCtEveG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6d6atHqGvmQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q31tGyBJhRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FzOrzJ1dNQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z5qWDZ55dkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkkCxxLZswo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1YOovPkiMrk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qttGJ3il62Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVpv8-5XWOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMvpP9Rq3t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4R8xTu68r54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i639BMgSyMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7eul_Vt6SZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2XdtweKzHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S4kzGhDEURA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMP-JqFQ_l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eM213aMKTHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sM8ix0siRVQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ic7scBTY-xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVuh8lF1sLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M5KoWHa7SOI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltRgb4SJ1uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IgLcQmlN2Xg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QpbQ4I3Eidg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=elueA2rofoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2v_zGWawP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM2q76jqN24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBHQbu5rbdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzDBEZvLVnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wyx6JDQCslE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YafkJ096-NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPf0YbXqDm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7aJYK3PnWqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aKuivabiOns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScO7CZZNR48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUarWfc3D9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Backfisch579 (28. Januar 2017)

Darude - Sandstorm - YouTube Mein All-Time Favorite in der Kategorie


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=12vh55_1ul8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFMncxZoUao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4qae2BKuDEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SKflzA1-4UI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8QthIMTu6Yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gFPD9asWN2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJxxcYxaVqY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cx9sAXr2odw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hrzY4WBpysM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vd1FKOGi0_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GN-RCKOLrAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xDP0y8jo6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MEAr2vPV7Sw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWbAaTDlBls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B6_o03YOm18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qACVIch8bVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MImUWp_vTO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7BgwW_WVfW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=usZtSl8mX08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WOwRVTKJUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kTLQX1aavYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nh5R6VBn63E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHVJVQzHv5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sD93iDA8T7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yw1Tgj9-VU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MrtIfarOajc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S_E2EHVxNAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tDpYxNYqPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VGRxmYXi4Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=57RQQjmjaY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=desJKYvdq9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## buggs001 (31. Januar 2017)

Seiler und Speer - Ham kummst - YouTube


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0N0H3vtSc54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhn9pQt5B5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VOa30FJGd4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_P-v1BVQn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fb6JhT63vpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t_YXSHkAahE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ITbw0rBQS4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-SQGOYOjxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_EOUb_fstmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OG3PnQ3tgzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTKGYtc0l54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpAcxbtXUgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sFOs-zTOePk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NehDrvL2ivU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jkHqhzlyfaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. Januar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPJOg6X0HvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKuC74CBVV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpGZUrmly9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phr1pOFK1V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WS-15hSpp2E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SC4xMk98Pdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hh3EthEUens

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsUWK-fixiA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p29n5uxRsBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MtMfp2wMW3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipl2ucKzvX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wO89_H7GqaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z0EVGXYEkcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIwFJNguQgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zay (3. Februar 2017)

Alles was auf YouFM/BigFm läuft


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=raSAeVKJ41w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhP3J0j9JmY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2lBpTMdTw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8m9zhNAgKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZtnCHkkgOHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jvgTJt6Jmf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPsEanIbUlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMvTwaaWA3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFXT62QF-6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TwyPsUd9LAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4j3AOJV1J8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SC4xMk98Pdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3IW73YS1f9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j8ecF8Wt4E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tC76tIp0kBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVeMiVU77wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9eMk051dYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B9dSYgd5Elk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-sJp1FfG7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5x4Lwdkxu0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWISiHcGoNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTGJfRPLe08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tG3kGn-WFqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CIate5jd21c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5uUApCWptYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2ak_oBeC-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tOmc9uG1Ndg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V3iulwUit1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dfZ9BXaNyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yjmp8CoZBIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WgcovIu3k9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CMX2lPum_pg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLAbYWKwrfk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=desJKYvdq9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LlY90lG_Fuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iP6XpLQM2Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k4YRWT_Aldo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRAMNWzfjcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t3N_YqOpOCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mptdcx36qZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rq0FrCdFd9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MPhAmsVtgAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KT3jOVY1cA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zJ2hqQWIx64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bartmensch (15. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ua9af7xC9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mgCLURcZUuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1AzDWw40oDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FMrIy9zm7QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YW48AYVULqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2v_zGWawP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrLequ6dUdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1VUa99-tJqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avnegeAlkPo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eC-F_VZ2T1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G2RCCDSBEGk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2ak_oBeC-I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BJ-CmHZrKHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjW8wmF5VWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NaEbWyb9bOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C7L0eNPge98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6NVK4kFO1xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yHV04eSGzAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nqHubzaLZJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59Q_lhgGANc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bshlibX_G9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKDdT_nyP54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-Z3YrHJ1sU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Yhyp-_hX2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eWUC5Q0RCAA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VA770wpLX-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w4s6H4ku6ZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KQCNbzv3xHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4m48GqaOz90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIlGnaefCck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=efuKG2xZev0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbYpghM6d-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uEJuoEs1UxY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWHR0fS9jvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Mgqbai3fKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bPGxLxogvw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBztnahrOFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55hjuMPZaAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME2Hufquz0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hT5eJwgAtvY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RzjvN3mwBQI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TuEiDs-Evv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RqpKDkVzlqU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

*Zum doppelt abgewöhnen
-
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dxd7ddCve4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PWFE8eDiOEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fnQw_mcrJT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wX_9ajFMAaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Februar 2017)

Würg
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDIkWixMBds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e4_bzP5sJmI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p5XMjBVzYac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PllcdgI_iE4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GogWJbyLW8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r91XU-7R3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8eJDTcDUQxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cg6ELRKuR5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8W_1vg7W6Oo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fWGD2Cr9StM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1dQrGX-bM5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2i6BXbPTRYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=koAtzvSBvfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fof9lHaApXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUcAPCxrSQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kp7eSUU9oy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=phr1pOFK1V8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFXwp3sI-zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zkkr-HhnwS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgYyap0lsYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gd4EJWNQL4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v540wX6RCko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ct6BUPvE2sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JQb1qSVv_eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=30SLZyEz5II

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m8gfIE3-I3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NqK48MhTGtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qs55dzgEjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1DgPSJnXm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pS1KkNlbG7c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97RjuC9YeXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t710kzaWYA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k85mRPqvMbE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lo1KRGS2KGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLu9ggHek2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CE70PHlgrlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=busOIAqFals

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=388e_8mu1t4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xgYyap0lsYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X79-bdcGCJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UObshVL653M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkMg_X9lHMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9kjYCcCuUbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gDbpWC_9pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r53Ao-Y5_2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (24. Februar 2017)

Mir kommt die Galle hoch bei dieser sch*** _obercool_ daherkommenden Telekom-Werbung! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7wU_fxfqs4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. Februar 2017)

Den sollte man notschlachten
-




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Xqk0YBAh4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YXnjy5YlDwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f6suaDGWmOo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qaZ0oAh4evU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fkidjz_-sG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALZHF5UqnU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rivFCwwvoh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DraA3PUuoQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7K0pZ9tGi4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tHioEC9itTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b8m9zhNAgKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NJlUribp3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S-sJp1FfG7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3H7zdss7rIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9eMk051dYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZV8UKKOKa8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3w0yqAdJ1iY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mam4C-Q4RGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ut9ThAbfde0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_remP3W623A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TgOMYHUs8rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHgxFLzVd28

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Viking30k (27. Februar 2017)

So ziemlich alles von dieser Dame hier und mit Abstand dieser Song der bringt mich sogar dazu im Geschäft das Radio abzuschalten^^ Adele - Rolling in the Deep - YouTube


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZWAcEAk882Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gdx7gN1UyX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5V4XsLsZAds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ij_0p_6qTss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OaSEGZ3Xe_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_3d6GntKbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1gDbpWC_9pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mk12DZ0O9Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wjXUBG15eZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C5dwcGjMTcg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KM2q76jqN24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=61-tVZqq55Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C6_Uk_2rkQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VoZlmEcACCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq7cF3K_4gg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bij_ttM_9ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T7zgd1FD5uw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-xanYS-dHAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qYRCiQ6d35w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5gVLnu28KG4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=np0kMbvE98s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HBjF6nR7Oj8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FZlCSv0z7pU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cdv74HXebLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lHZtcC67yrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L3qLfwQcRTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3ryohiCVq3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=khvSZJaXGxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TQLgLcU81e4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxtIRArhVD4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8ERTCVXIUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. Februar 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bznxx12Ptl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJUnRR_oXpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ozsmSlvGHv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Y03gIzV7oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oofSnsGkops

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaKG5cUVB30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5anLPw0Efmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qW9rOSFF1M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjW8wmF5VWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WQMBv2deYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxpDa-c-4Mc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Y40JDPO7Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6WWLGLOYcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzDBEZvLVnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cELBYVKKvCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GWgisTPKCdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yy2RsG4lnm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HgomrZraggQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SK3Z4CByuoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52xoRLh2dWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ET5uRBGo9yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0tEUP7vDMbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lK76cnUcj8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oeC2g4n-ZnA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIXnzdzEwLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zK9dKUvQYbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K-418rybwVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0i3Aa9NlxCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LQgqMAl-hdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IazLexjFpsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIfTrZrWJQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WE5JV6t9i2g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KByGJJQsDPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90Bv-K_7Lvo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKOtzIo-uYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xNoD35eq10M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gc2K10CrThw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=brUcAbkNwDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8WYHDfJDPDc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Y0Q2RWNLdc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prmmCg5bKxA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FhGNlddiRnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kffacxfA7G4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (4. März 2017)

Wie heißen den die ganzen Helene fischer Lieder, die ich verabscheue...Alle???


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gCYcHz2k5x0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIaRFQ1_7QU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YJVmu6yttiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5pPnSz7Zs74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ALZHF5UqnU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNtLO56py3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4jBDnYE1WjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jELDIPJug4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nMlY8os55gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J3r-ct0haZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0r8zxsWoR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PFZ7O5YPRhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F90Cw4l-8NY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ajIjGyZjvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq4AZi8uocU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIbOKGTB1Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=am1192zt8_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytQ5CYE1VZw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9L7mZH2u3Qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0mdhOQzr20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vm8yQOHOkaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T3LmtY4smsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BPTarwwaksA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C_g_nc5aYK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CL6n0FJZpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RXZaNLr1HjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVkUvmDQ3HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X2YG2a9EL6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XbGs_qK2PQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lPV7ov6q-cM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xvhEkpiMONc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PQQKUUEVmmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxRRRkXNRcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fdjLwc-RANY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONxXr25OHzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDQU0QNwDl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZabcwGh4llQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uijw7V8Eh7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxxGw7VrGwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KXqJ5H8NYJI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NJlUribp3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dLLS2mZw0ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-48u_uWMHY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UC81i2M30Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rBe6fFejsPU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g18CqFddhno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZaJYDPY-YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zNxI1yBGvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2EfpQiOQrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3JWTaaS7LdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFvBb7aarbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zj-ONu0iVrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LOFWhJ6UEz0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-LKAw_53HPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XJkPtxqWM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HR00F3VnlcE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manuelaweiss (7. März 2017)

Last Christmas - es ist doch echt nicht mehr normal, wie oft der zu Weihnachtszeit gespielt wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1wl5BbUg05M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8Um8F_5D08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__TvPr_Wtvc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kxRRRkXNRcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=trdM-1k1LBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mDBqkoACakI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qq9ZO9VN1AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oKOtzIo-uYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Lava303 (8. März 2017)

Nazischeisse welche bei einer Süd-Tiroler Band anfängt


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YaKG5cUVB30

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izL-XiXYXhI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=prLnavmKhfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2EndxY0cCyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QqPQrPwd1s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LzLt9X4hoIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gc7en7EuEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o9iQ8lIfyEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R0TtX-gVHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qO2_EkHMo48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L-5dST_HEDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CM--HwifcDs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YBx8YtgqVls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IF2zgiYDsiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q8V0AOa-lQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UPLzMYAoICM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVMTGIu84TA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_NxJ33-trk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tgUhjWJVVCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3_eSfuqUb5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g8ROP78SIws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Brh8CZghbdY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3u4AVBZpJqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aoeXyi-Z40g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eq_vflJkBzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwIgd6_XFDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cp7aauayyto

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mptdcx36qZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zHxmoJoGhLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wi_gEhd3-Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e2vBLd5Egnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9e1owxCQVow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GzU8KqOY8YA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4M0wrAVONQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4-cAjYzQncQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wEKMZKOj4bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ou7mdzC2Va8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye1DJcmv1ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFvZ59A3Ez0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fjcoMmuElaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHhrPeaAir8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5kOaH_lI4VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6pAgICTVjDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vC-R_olORhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DcNPqsWPbD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrudFMBPCIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZCXIAT7Kic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrOhBpkyzlc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nYYZpz-5YuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_D5rlZ4vhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-S2QB1emWZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgU1ckxkXNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UhZwKNqDXwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cc5Y6Z0B8yA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0l8rCYazBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0wi6ejMnOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LrudFMBPCIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jt28QuE8hxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xf9BEUuoOx0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfA_oq6DlwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJpTDLVx6aQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFR_madR6ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrSVVFHMU4g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SK3Z4CByuoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ER00_8YjK8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPiUpDNdQrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZJPnh9MUFik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POB9ZeuWG-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (12. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vSv5C780VkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzEOvyDcVas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (13. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3GyLfRZx1wE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YxGp5ykL54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zIC_WkcFOko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GBlbw6BdORw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3Dr5eYft8ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KYhoZLMkNdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL6mexb3ZWk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7mu3oa3WrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x65_s8T1SGQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_kgQ0Pd860

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZOVYt1EUhkk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vUqNzHQjMI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZNliCp4muZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-InFp93_VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AY-2einPmd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OAeNm027hGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u_kEtAIKA60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Eo-8ZDaTb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABrMM98yBN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2l01r0gtKu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J2RdUIIIOWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ykxX81n5L-s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_hMd0D45S4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERUmtSfNwRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LO3iIDRfiPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fk1IcAURY-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9X_ViIPA-Gc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NLy9mrIXkCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_wO8toxinoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-_yYgKlMgYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j7-i43W4mqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M9MjrXPqnp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dPZQ7ZLy3MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v0uxgCwMzWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0eQL5R3bw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uAm_mNxNiZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tUh-x-fp8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wn1viFxnoVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GCdwKhTtNNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4wNZ4nAKH54

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VQH8ZTgna3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pT6d702ISEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JaAWdljhD5o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KA03ACRuI9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fuBG_osuqy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kYIzXJiVw84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jl8fV1jUQPs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xlIQ5yo8Jg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KWZGAExj-es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jmcUP54-dV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2NgsJrrAyM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hqS9vKKdfXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIDDkmxv0tA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TafgLm45nn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FyOklpQq-nU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKgwlBVoeLE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9odvl3tfEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MgzQkOOAg6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2Iv1jAQZ5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eWlgCOL1-U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8PIPyPMNnp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TV80rdgzbng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pYt0Nwt_oNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y3xKYVE-MlI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Pes54J8PVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6HSH9CVCLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZYbEL06lEU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnYtqcQMwZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h9rCobRl-ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lK76cnUcj8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBbI7TQGHj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VjVqaM2OF9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7mu3oa3WrQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ME_5F7H7EOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e_D5rlZ4vhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lbwa5CpaRno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NFyk4D7a0cY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uipE4TKB6qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q7b0vz-_pJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1uhDcmlFfbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=goaN_AVi2zA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YfcB5g6E36g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A46zgwsDiik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Hbc7e0JMgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CZ0B65aKItM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0mzv1zMHTAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5dPh5X9uw6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UY5Tlrn4QY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RxabLA7UQ9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VG0HBMNo4dE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M2XnUCN69Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6g4Y9rYOMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ne2cutRHr4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jD6F_gKH7_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JMCzfScBaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=My4fXtX9MEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bKa_Tbh79nA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K85wonCtKGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fnld3d6ZJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRbp-Ply2z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QQ6k5da37os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sh8GMr6r0Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=POB9ZeuWG-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7rRbjtiKbHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eAJSeWYFTTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ySnhMVIjVAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4tDpYxNYqPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U-JQtbyzLP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=izHB2EdMngg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6TAEHjUJ-XM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-igUkyePCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__pll7gNU0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGRjnC7IkIM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qbJrR-kCxPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vnoz5uBEWOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PnB6Qmbx80Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dP9Wp6QVbsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BZ21VepTJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bkj3IVIO2Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPMGKmsYoQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OaSEGZ3Xe_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hv5qby9FMSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvE2EnnEq1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHT-5usk4W8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KgU1ckxkXNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ho6c6qlDoso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpUO6XCMQAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A_77HK8VYV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s6YjIvS8KmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Ryg9E_nTbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcRyjkYdDxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ar2kTQK0wds

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WId16a_Cmls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EH-koEUIiJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ct6BUPvE2sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EfESKRFwx3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8sAD266DtEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqSPeaIFJLg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C49NPmqEwK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fby-C6TXZlg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vTIIMJ9tUc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NiL3M0-Y_Vo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NzmMSxKR5GY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9F2mMVXB-mk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CpmDAu_47OE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oBTO-MLeW80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (21. März 2017)

Fast 120 Mio Klicks... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9Dg-g7t2l4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TA-vURGvMA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R-r43ZDoFis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1v8wpScKNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dE_ihcrjqeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (21. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDK66I2HrKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=64FpcUZ9XQM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VnH0g-MTkN4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CRpWPzz3pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2pQHdRjQxrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4d2TGwhpPYQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-rlf-1vjEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHzvG0a6G8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUnbIuMJ6oE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_0icMph0QA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOPMu9MAhl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V9TvdvlDn2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g4Q2bjIluUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJvKiw294J4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wmntbxfRzu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YabekYtl0OY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kRDcJf8C5hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czhB37ebndM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1svnQXrYeN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U2_evhxQcdA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cCWyiDc_P6c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PcSXzuocFZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tDS9ku5_AGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WVSi76W4t6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C3kvbcxnMzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kH1_dzV9pxM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EgwgcaG0g4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdomo74zYu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KNCMpMW7RPQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZhzGYwS_488

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LEBwTFV6oDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxQWbMP6HiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pB47znN6E7Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xKQaF7E5CAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rr40qVSvsOE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSEkH5gMdp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Hqjz7GXc78

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9r_-KRlaOek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2TPTIcphXc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ymqHejLBbT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-apY8Evjy7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNppOLWmujc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ohkwvG8F3x8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVNrzwNfgWg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ERUmtSfNwRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ye1DJcmv1ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UAijafWqEnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cvt704fX3B8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F64Wxs75GoM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOXM33tIp5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OnMIjmMMj44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-tjM8bWUZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4djbtMKiWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scaA1B9YpeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RpUO6XCMQAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Ua9af7xC9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAsAoyaqh1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSU_gH-Qwbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F86UiRmMBuY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=55xm2bbWgFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tilfred (25. März 2017)

Jedes mal wenn ich hier reinschaue bleib ich hängen. Lauter gute Musik!

Und es gibt nur einen Gott! Karel Gott!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kAsAoyaqh1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sabine15 (27. März 2017)

Haha danke..aber ich finde die schön!!!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (27. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANBdS9Bk2to

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## flohrida (28. März 2017)

Bis jetzt dachte ich Justin Biber is schlimm aber hier sind ja Sachen dabei


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (28. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d9e93x-enKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zay (31. März 2017)

Und ich dachte bisher der Kram im Radio sei schlimm.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (31. März 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8BkYKwHLXiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LmrCx2s9PiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_UXvcr22rM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XKY0Jh_VPYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TGtWWb9emYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AIGGVIkcyWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SmM0653YvXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QrgmX2jobk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xmap94TcDNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vyQf9nB4eYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9w9dXWU5nMI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8tHKxrhE0M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cNw8A5pwbVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-um-ZlehfA0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (2. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jKbR7u8J5PU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ad2J5uxWDro

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j3CaHeakZF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZ6THcv0ZeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zKCrSN9oXgQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJcvTZfv4Kg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_xGhK6qgPtM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLuNtmprDyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9eMk051dYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GgC7hfI6lUI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a2v_zGWawP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y0vOkqxlG08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjW8wmF5VWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=znlFu_lemsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3O1_3zBUKM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FrLequ6dUdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oiKj0Z_Xnjc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zi_lhIaZOXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjRobxs6z24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zi_lhIaZOXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i7wveOu5hkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hr4wz4-27PY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Nq1ijzphnOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cB5e0zHRzHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (4. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kk4uddaHdDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2IH8tNQAzSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hkYomdjLkAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RubBzkZzpUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9p7ToiJ5Q9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PH34kMOjmQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zdqymnZoHc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thIVtEOtlWM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nq2cr1D3bvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIbOKGTB1Po

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FndmvPkI1Ms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (7. April 2017)

Ohne diese besch*** pitch-down Vocals wäre der Song noch ansatzweise brauchbar! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p6LULl0GS6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (7. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CsFb661EXsI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WH9C6oLEtOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ute4548 (20. April 2017)

Alle von Twenty One Pilots!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. April 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F82W3tKtr8c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (18. September 2017)

Den schönen H.I.M. Song so verschandelt... 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJzqevTlg9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (19. September 2017)

''Schnappi - Das kleine Krokodil''

Ist zwar schon 12 Jahre her, aber wenn ich nur daran denke, steigt mein Blutdruck... 
Lag damals, Anfang Jänner 2005, wegen einer Tonsillektomie im Krankenhaus (noch Kinderstation) - dort lief der Mist fast den ganzen Tag. Zumindest bis irgendjemand Nachts ins entsprechende Zimmer schlich und die CD -ähm- 'rekonfigurierte'. Danach war zumindest für zwei Tage Ruhe. Leider hat dann irgendeine Mutter Ersatz besorgt...


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. September 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hm1YFszJWbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (29. Oktober 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmMaZXAahCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7h7ntYLLrfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fKKNPLowteY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2CGv2Ud-KoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Berky (17. Januar 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=51&v=RkEXGgdqMz8


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lXJdIgP8lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTGJfRPLe08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmHrjFIWl6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v1c2OfAzDTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6XbIuSLaCnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VHoT4N43jK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bRcImYCLuk8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (22. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0bPrt69rag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMK0prafzw0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (23. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TyHvyGVs42U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GY1LqbaUSnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Januar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8YzabSdk7ZA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Watefuhc (25. Februar 2018)

Alles was rauf und runter im Radio läuft..


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NgBQJDQbeFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Februar 2018)

"Havanna" von Camila Cabello
Jedes mal wenn das im Radio läuft tun mir die Ohren weh...


----------



## T'PAU (26. Februar 2018)

der_yappi schrieb:


> "Havanna" von Camila Cabello
> Jedes mal wenn das im Radio läuft tun mir die Ohren weh...


Haha, den wollte ich auch grad posten!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Februar 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5T75ERoN0UY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NofYQBNA7To

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NoSKBTZfI84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tukuman (17. August 2018)

Freddie Mercury und Phil Collins, von denen gefällt mir gar nix, bzw. ich hasse diese Stimmen


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bZ_BoOlAXyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (20. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9P_qUnMaFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSJpnjmqGkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (9. Juli 2019)

Warum muss blos alles neu verwurstet werden?
  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JDMe2KEwBac

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (9. Juli 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qkrrqTEH_zg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (8. Juli 2020)

Mit 'ner ganzen Reihe Remixes im Schlepptau ist Phil Collins Klassiker mal wieder verwurstet worden:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKuNvgEmZ44

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (8. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sglBa9dRfv8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1LYBNIPuqXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alles von den Amigos. Einfach nur schrecklich.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Juli 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1h-SV85Joc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. November 2020)

Was soll dieses sch*** Mini-Voicesample im Takt der Musik? 
Ohne wäre der Song wirklich gut geworden!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fCZVL_8D048

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hc8n43eblHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Leonidas_I (19. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XM8iKElUkXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sa5fqBVISmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (18. Oktober 2022)

OMG, haben Elton und Britney das Geld denn so nötig um so einen elektronisch die Stimmen extremst verfremdenden Träller-Song zu machen? Ein absoluter Tiefpunkt in der Karriere der Beiden!  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qExVlz3zb0k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (18. Oktober 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5awJ7-2QyEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

